# Oh no, new bow!  Obsession SS **    The Saga of 2011    **



## pasinthrough

After 10 years of exclusively shooting BowTechs... I just placed my order for an Obsession SS with Dennis Lewis down in Dry Branch. 

It should be in early next week and as soon as I get her outfitted and sighted in, I'll post up some pics to show her off.


----------



## BowanaLee

The critters are in trouble now !       ...Good choice !  
Looks like I'll be hunting with one too. I hope the news don't get out around here. The critters may move out of state.


----------



## 100hunter

Say it aint so?  Sometime we all just need a change.  You gotta get one good miss on it to make it official.


----------



## pasinthrough

100hunter said:


> Say it aint so? Sometime we all just need a change. You gotta get one good miss on it to make it official.


 
I'll still have 'ol Antsy, just in case... I hope the miss comes while getting after the tree rats in the backyard! Nothin but sweet mojo for this new addition to the family. Now if I can just settle on a name...

Oh, and it's never too early for a little smack talk, is it??


Dem boys got a huge target on them for this year fer sure!


----------



## Paul White

Just switched from mathews to an obsession ss and love it.


----------



## kevincox

I switched from Mathews to bowtech. It was tough selling a bow that accounted for my first 2 pope and young bucks!


----------



## alligood729

I've heard good things about them Derik, it will have blood on it soon......


----------



## lungbuster123

Glad to hear Derik! They seem like well built bows...I sent you a PM with some questions.


----------



## 100hunter

Hey Derik you should fill out the pro staff application for Obsession Archery.  I read the specs and it sounds like a great bow.  This company would be lucky to have you on board, and there are enough guys on here that would love to endorse you.


----------



## Bow Only

My order is in.  The first left handed one they make is coming to me.  If it doesn't have orange and blue Auburn colored strings, some one is going to be in trouble.  I'll be putting down a SwitchBack that is responsible for over 40 kills.


----------



## pasinthrough

100hunter said:


> Hey Derik you should fill out the pro staff application for Obsession Archery. I read the specs and it sounds like a great bow. This company would be lucky to have you on board, and there are enough guys on here that would love to endorse you.


 
Thanks for the kind words, pal! That's exactly what i did and I had a great conversation with Dennis. I told him that if nothing else, I'll be honest with him and let him know if I had any ideas n such. From what I have heard, Dennis has done his homework on this one and it should be a winner right out the gate. I just hope &  I can get a couple of kills with it on camera this year! That would be SWEET!!

I might, just might even get one before 'ol Bowana does...




Bow Only said:


> My order is in. The first left handed one they make is coming to me. If it doesn't have orange and blue Auburn colored strings, some one is going to be in trouble. I'll be putting down a SwitchBack that is responsible for over 40 kills.


 

Keep after him, I'll do the same and we will wear him down slowly, but surely!


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> Thanks for the kind words, pal! That's exactly what i did and I had a great conversation with Dennis. I told him that if nothing else, I'll be honest with him and let him know if I had any ideas n such. From what I have heard, Dennis has done his homework on this one and it should be a winner right out the gate. I just hope &  I can get a couple of kills with it on camera this year! That would be SWEET!!
> 
> I might, just might even get one before 'ol Bowana does...:whip
> 
> 
> I think it's the other way around.....I want to be on the Pasinthrough Staff!!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> I think it's the other way around.....I want to be on the Pasinthrough Staff!!!!!!


 
You are a charter member my friend!  We just gotta get you on some horn this year!  I hear you been stickin those foam critters by the truckload!  Stay sharp, the season will be here in no time


We just got the letter last week, no more trips to Alabama...  they have officially shut it down


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> You are a charter member my friend!  We just gotta get you on some horn this year!  I hear you been stickin those foam critters by the truckload!  Stay sharp, the season will be here in no time
> 
> 
> We just got the letter last week, no more trips to Alabama...  they have officially shut it down



Oh man.....what reason did they give? That's no good......Yeah I been sticking a lot of foam, just not scoring worth a plug nickel...I think my chances at some horn this time around will be much better than last season. Got in a small 200 acre club about a mile from the house, 5 members, and only 2 of us will bowhunt....I don't think it gets too much pressure so we will see. Good luck with the new hammer, I'm sure you will get some film with it in the tree!


----------



## BowanaLee

Pasinthrough
You'll be hard pressed to out do ole bowana in the deer woods or 3-D range. I'm Smoking  ! 
That Obsession bow and BFO scent is taking me to the top of the Bowhunting Challenge again. All on video !  Ain't to early for smack talk is it ?


----------



## pasinthrough

*- -  Update  - -*

I just got off the phone with Dennis this afternoon.  My bow was hand picked and inspected by him before being packaged up and scheduled for shipping first thing in the morning.  UPS will have it first thing in the morning and it should be in my grubby hands on Wednesday!

Its communication and service like this that makes me glad I'm spending my money, representing a Georgia based company and helping good folks out at the same time!

I can't tell you how many times Dennis told me "now if there is anything else you need, you just let me know".  What a stand up guy! 


Stay tuned, photos to follow by the end of the week, once I get her make up on and her hair fixed!!


http://www.southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/


----------



## South Man

Enough small talk! lol-Lets see some pics! Unless you all aree too obsessed! haha


----------



## slghtr2000

What's one of them bad boys gonna cost? Didn't see it on the link


----------



## pasinthrough

slghtr2000 said:


> What's one of them bad boys gonna cost? Didn't see it on the link


 
PM sent


----------



## pasinthrough

Alright, she came in today!  All I can say so far is WOW!  The fit and finish are great.  I couldn't wait to draw it back and that was smooooooth.  The let off is almost too much.  When I get to putting the peep and loop on it, I'll adjust the let off just a bit.  Solid back wall too.  I might be able to put a few pics up tomorrow.  She should be sighted in and tuned up by Friday evening.

So far, the grade is a solid A.  I'll post more when I get a chance.


----------



## pasinthrough

I just got in from dinner and I had to shoot her.  I threw on a rest and a loop and let about a dozen arrows fly.  


All I can say is this bow is quieter than my 07 Allegiance and it seems to be faster.  I will check on the speed thing on Friday when I get her tuned up and sighted in and advise for sure at that time with both my bows being shot side by side.  For certain, the Obsession draws and holds easier and lighter than the Alley.  Both bows are maxed out by the way.

I've shot an Allegiance since 2005.  If you like anything about any of those model bows, you are gonna love the Obsession SS. 

This is the bow I've been waiting for and hoping someone would make.


----------



## XJfire75

Awesome man. Get them pics up!


----------



## lungbuster123

You need to take that nice camera you have and do a video review for your GON brothers!


----------



## pasinthrough

Easy boys!  Wife's Birthday today & all.  I'll get all that stuff done by the weekend and posted for y'all.  

Geesh, it's like a pack of hungry dogs around here!!


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> Easy boys!  Wife's Birthday today & all.  I'll get all that stuff done by the weekend and posted for y'all.
> 
> Geesh, it's like a pack of hungry dogs around here!!



Tell her Happy Birthday from me! And yes, we wanna see pictures!!!!


----------



## Bow Only

alligood729 said:


> Tell her Happy Birthday from me! And yes, we wanna see pictures!!!!



You want to see pictures of his wife?


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> You want to see pictures of his wife?



I've seen his wife, pictures can't describe the beauty......I meant the bow......(you knew that tho didn't you...)


----------



## pasinthrough

Ok, guys.  Here are the first pics.  I set her up a little today and I'm liking what I'm seeing!  This thing draws very smoothly and peaked out at 71.48 pounds.  She is just 5 fps off of my Alley with the same arrow.  Vibration is almost non-existent and this thing is super quiet.  The cams are made with added support to prevent any cam lean.  You can see that up close in the last pic.  The other pics show you the overall lay out of the bow and the graphics.  I'm in love with the roller guard!  I'll try to do a video review and have it up by next week.


----------



## G5guy23

looks good man,congrats


----------



## Bow Only

In the 2nd pic, the camo blends in so well that you can't even see the riser.  That's a good looking bow!


----------



## pasinthrough

I think my next one will be a black riser with camo limbs!


----------



## BowanaLee

A dad gum killn machine !      ......Smoking !!!


----------



## 100hunter

That is a good looking bow.  What is the brace height, ATA, IBO etc?  We need to know.  And what is the price?  Will they only be sold through the pro shops?  Never mind 7.25 brace, 33 ATA, 330-340 ibo.  Just need to know price.


----------



## BowanaLee

100hunter said:


> That is a good looking bow.  What is the brace height, ATA, IBO etc?  We need to know.  And what is the price?  Will they only be sold through the pro shops?



http://www.southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/


----------



## Bow Only

pasinthrough said:


> I think my next one will be a black riser with camo limbs!



It should have been dipped this week.


----------



## burkehunter

Good looking bow and I can't wait to see when you put it to work this season.


----------



## pasinthrough

The video review is going up on YouTube right now.  I'm just waiting for it to upload.  Check out my channel for it or just do a search for pasinthrough.  I'm not going to embed the video because in includes contact info on it and I don't want to break any GON rules, just yet


----------



## SGaither

It's 7:30 and I just searched for it, must not be uploaded yet.  I'm itching to see the video review. And curious to know speed, draw length and arrow weight


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Good looking bow!! I have only heard good things about them!! Good luck with it and keep us up on how ya like it!!


----------



## pasinthrough

SGaither said:


> It's 7:30 and I just searched for it, must not be uploaded yet. I'm itching to see the video review. And curious to know speed, draw length and arrow weight


 

PM sent, it's 11pm and I'm still waiting for the upload to wind up...  Slow internet with HD footage = frustration!


----------



## hound dog

OK far as I know they are going to bring some bows to our next shoot so if some of yall want to check the bows out come on out to RAC.  www.racarchery.com for all info. I'll get them to post something up with more info on the bows.


----------



## mallardk

*Great job!!*



pasinthrough said:


> PM sent, it's 11pm and I'm still waiting for the upload to wind up...  Slow internet with HD footage = frustration!



Well worth the wait for the video review of the Obsession ss. Great looking, smooth drawing, and quiet bow.  This is where the GON forum really shines , when you have someone like you that takes the time to share good useful information with rest of us.  

Well done.


----------



## lungbuster123

Awsome video review Derik! Looks like she's going to be a blood paving machine...I know you'll break her in right this season!


----------



## pasinthrough

Thanks for the kind words guys.  I just got in from spraying 16 acres of corn, man it's hot out there!

Yep, Zack, this bow will tested to the max this year!  I plan on hunting in Maryland, Virginia, SC, Georgia and Wyoming!  What a tour!!  Plus a bear hunt next spring so who knows what will happen?


----------



## lungbuster123

pasinthrough said:


> Yep, Zack, this bow will tested to the max this year!  I plan on hunting in Maryland, Virginia, SC, Georgia and Wyoming!  What a tour!!  Plus a bear hunt next spring so who knows what will happen?



I tell you man you've got it made. Best of luck this season, and I cant wait to see the video's!


----------



## pasinthrough

lungbuster123 said:


> I tell you man you've got it made. Best of luck this season, and I cant wait to see the video's!


 

No, I don't!  Now if I were going back to Alabama, I'd agree with you!

They aren't going to hunt this year and the place is up for sale!  Who knows what will happen...  It was fun while it lasted!

Knowing the right folks helps too...


----------



## copeland7

Well that video review makes me want mine even faster now!


----------



## Gadget

Nice bow!


Just found out I'm getting the first lefty ever made........


----------



## Bow Only

Gadget said:


> Nice bow!
> 
> 
> Just found out I'm getting the first lefty ever made........



Negative Ghost Rider, the pattern is full.


----------



## Gadget

Bow Only said:


> Negative Ghost Rider, the pattern is full.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*I concur*

I'll have to back you up on your review, since I had the priviledge of a test drive.  Will have one on the way as soon as I trim down the arsenal to make room.


----------



## alligood729

sliksix said:


> I'll have to back you up on your review, since I had the priviledge of a test drive.  Will have one on the way as soon as I trim down the arsenal to make room.



Ah, come on Frank, you know you want one now!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> Ah, come on Frank, you know you want one now!!!!


 

He's a long time staffer, David!  I'm sure He'll have one before this season rolls around... If I can just talk Dennis out of another...

I hear the email for Dennis has been blowing up... I wonder why???

If he could get those wrong handed bows sent out, he could have a few minutes to get my other one ready...


----------



## death-from-above

Not to break in on a conversation...  I would like to give a very unbiased opinion on this bow after a brief test drive today.  PT brought it by the shop for us to check out and these are my first impressions.  First , let me say that this is an opinion that is coming from a guy that  is pretty much a HOYT man all the way.  Secondly ,  my opinion is just that...my opinion.  Now, this bow is probably the smoothest through the draw cycle that I have ever shot.  Next, it was also very dead in the hand.  Last, it was whisper quiet and the fit and finish on it is top notch.  This is all I could get from todays brief session , but I plan on shooting one a bit more to see if a possible "bond" can be made.  In a nutshell, shoot one if you get a chance !!!


----------



## lungbuster123

I wish we had some around here to check out. The only dealer close to me doesnt even have anywhere to shoot.


----------



## pasinthrough

You should try to make it to RAC on June 12 and give it a try.  I've got to try to arrange my schedule, but I'm going to do my best to be there!

It'll be a couple hour drive for the both of us...

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6029394&postcount=41


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> You should try to make it to RAC on June 12 and give it a try.  I've got to try to arrange my schedule, but I'm going to do my best to be there!
> 
> It'll be a couple hour drive for the both of us...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6029394&postcount=41



I'm gonna be there if I can, it's about an hour for me. Don't know tho, my bro-in-law and I turn 50 this yr, in fact his bday was in May and mine is July, but our wives are throwing a party for us next Sat night....could be a late one!!


----------



## kevincox

Whats the price tag on these bows? Just curious


----------



## pasinthrough

PM sent


----------



## mallardk

*rigging in process*

Mine came in Tues. , got in the black/camo and really like.  Mailed to Adam in Jackson, ga.  putting HHA single pin xl lite 5019 sight, QAD pro rest, the string is high quality but changing out to red and black with the anti-peep rotation, and putting this one on black ice, thanks for stab help pasinthrough but settled on fuse carbon connection 6.5. Adam not back in town until Wed. but as soon as i get call headed down to do final tune. hope to whack a doe or two early season before i take her to Wisconsin and Kansas this fall.  will post pics when rigged and review.


----------



## lungbuster123

mallardk said:


> Mine came in Tues. , got in the black/camo and really like.  Mailed to Adam in Jackson, ga.  putting HHA single pin xl lite 5019 sight, QAD pro rest, the string is high quality but changing out to red and black with the anti-peep rotation, and putting this one on black ice, thanks for stab help pasinthrough but settled on fuse carbon connection 6.5. Adam not back in town until Wed. but as soon as i get call headed down to do final tune. hope to whack a doe or two early season before i take her to Wisconsin and Kansas this fall.  will post pics when rigged and review.





Can't wait to see the pics! Ive been wanting to see one in Black and Camo.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Mine is being dipped right now. Should have it by mid next week!


----------



## mallardk

*picture Black/camo*

black/camo, best i could on the resize, thanks to pasinthrough, (bow expert and tech guru).


----------



## Paul White

I have had a mathews switchback since they came out with it, said I wouldn't get another bow til I found one that was as much of an improvement from my old pse to the switchback.... Now I have, this new obsession bow is awesome. Smooth, quiet, fast, zero shock, light, it has it all. Its also grouping great out to 60 yards, and thats good for me.


----------



## pasinthrough

Nice looking killer you got there!  What is that on or around the stab?


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

I have an Obsession SS setup for 3-D and it shoots great! I like it so much im gonna get a camo one to hunt with.This one has the carbon fiber finish on it.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Man these bows look great! It's making it even harder for me to wait for mine until next week!


----------



## CORNFED500

still trying to figure out a place and time to shoot one, I am really wanting to put one in my hand to shoot maybe can get something worked out this week


----------



## hound dog

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I have an Obsession SS setup for 3-D and it shoots great! I like it so much im gonna get a camo one to hunt with.This one has the carbon fiber finish on it.View attachment 604519



Just remember Todd is going to bring some Obsessions SS bows to RAC this weekend for us to test drive so if you to check them out come on out and do so.  

www.racarchery.com


----------



## pasinthrough

hound dog said:


> Just remember Todd is going to bring some Obsessions SS bows to RAC this weekend for us to test drive so if you to check them out come on out and do so.
> 
> www.racarchery.com


 
I'm going to do my best to be there as well with mine.  Don't know if I'll shoot the 3d or not, but who knows...  I'll know for sure by later in the week.

I can meet anyone after say 5 or so during the week in the Augusta area if someone wants to fling a few with my setup.  Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Paul White

Camo wrist strap, gotta get me a black one.


----------



## pasinthrough

When I first got mine, I set it at 68 pounds, the same as my Ally.  I shot a 390 grain arrow at 276 out of my Obsession at 28" and 280 from my Ally at 28".  Same bow draw weight, arrow, chrono and  shooter.  

The bows were entirely different in regard to the way they draw, the vibration they have at the shot and how quiet they shoot.  The Obsession has my old Ally beat hands down in those areas and gives up only 4 fps.  I also added bowjax to the string before I did any shooting.  I'm sure that took off 2 to 3 fps.  

Those were my results, I'm sure others will chime in soon.


----------



## pasinthrough

The older I get, the smoother and easier I want to draw.  My days of shooting a 6" BH is OVER.  I don't care how fast they are, you always have trade-offs to get speed.  Speed don't kill, quiet kills.  If you think you need to shoot over 300 fps to kill a deer, those guys over on the traditional side of things will prove you wrong every season.

I've shot several deer at 30 to 44 yards with my old Ally.  I think I'll try to drop down 4 fps this year and see if that gives me a problem.  I'm thinkin not.

The IBO is 330, the same as my 07 Ally.  When you compare apples to apples it all comes out in the wash.  you can't compare a 6" BH and a 7 1/4" BH and expect them to shoot the same.  When you get two bows set up the same with the same BH and draw weight shooting the same arrow, you aren't going to be off much in fps.  JMO


----------



## spurandrack

I saw the bow shoot 330 at chucks bait and tackle. I have no clue what they had it cranked down to but I suspect somewhere around 70 lbs.

s&r


----------



## pasinthrough

spurandrack said:


> I saw the bow shoot 330 at chucks bait and tackle. I have no clue what they had it cranked down to but I suspect somewhere around 70 lbs.
> 
> s&r


 
I have no doubts about it shooting 330 IBO. That's what Dennis told me and I believe him.

I was just trying to give my TURE results as Just 1 more was asking for. My arrow is 40 grains over IBO, my draw length is 2 inches shorter and my bow was 2 pounds lighter than IBO. 

Any time you drop under IBO standards, performance drops with ANY bow out there. That's why it is important to test with the same shooter, arrow, bow weight, brace height and draw length. Then you have numbers that mean a little something to me.

Thanks for posting what you saw S&R. It helps quiet the nay sayers.


----------



## BowanaLee

I put mine through the chronograph here at home.   
I'm shooting two of the bowmadness bows. The MC for hunting and XL for 3-D. I set all my bows at about 54 lbs and 27 1/2 DL. I don't know their IBO speeds but you can look em up ?
My hunting bow was almost 260 and my 3-D bow was 282 at 54 lbs. When I switched arrows they were just a few FPS from each other. (heavy hunting arrow/ light 3-D arrow) 
The obsession bow was right with em and they aint known for being slow. I don't buy bows only because their fast. They have to be shootable too.
I'll be shooting an Obsession bow this year but please keep it quiet. Don't want the deer to know.


----------



## lungbuster123

bowanna said:


> I'll be shooting an Obsession bow this year but please keep it quiet. Don't want the deer to know.



Ole' Lee is hanging up the PSE huh...I never thought we would see the day.


----------



## nhancedsvt

spurandrack said:


> I saw the bow shoot 330 at chucks bait and tackle. I have no clue what they had it cranked down to but I suspect somewhere around 70 lbs.
> 
> s&r



I spoke with the bow tech at Chuck's that shot it today. He said the bow was 63# at 28". Shooting a 330gr arrow he got 305fps. 

Certainly seems pretty quick to me...


(Disclaimer: I wasn't there to see this so I'm just taking the guy's word on it, but then again this is the internet so it must be true)


----------



## hound dog

Come see for your self at RAC this weekend they will have some there for yall to shoot. Bring your bow and arrows. You can shoot your arrows with their bow. I can't wait till the weekend this is going to be fun. Shooting some fome and shooting a new bow that is designed by a GA boy.


----------



## alligood729

Still an excellent post Derik.......regardless.. You said "fast enough", not as fast as something else.....I have no doubt you will be slayin'em...again....this year....


----------



## lungbuster123

It's really a shame when you have to worry about crap like this in your thread showing off a new bow. No worries Derik we all know the kind of damage that bow will be doing in your hand's in the Whitetail Wood's this fall. Funny you did'nt have any trouble last season with that extra 4 FPS on your Ally with all those buck's you killed. Better watch out they might be on to the fact you have a "slow" bow, now you'll never kill anything.


----------



## pasinthrough

lungbuster123 said:


> Funny you didn't have any trouble last season with that extra 4 FPS on your Ally with all those buck's you killed. Better watch out they might be on to the fact you have a "slow" bow, now you'll never kill anything.


 

I don't know what I'm gonna do in the bear woods next spring either...  

And dang, I just stocked up on Rage 3 blades too, stupid slow bow probably won't even open them...


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> Take it to the "I read the advertisements thread."  305 fps on 63lbs and 28 inch draw is smokin' in my book, but what do I know?


Yeah, what do you know..... I'm not gonna hijack Derik's thread with specs on what my Evo will do, but Tim knows...lol


pasinthrough said:


> I don't know what I'm gonna do in the bear woods next spring either...
> 
> And dang, I just stocked up on Rage 3 blades too, stupid slow bow probably won't even open them...



Dang! Rages out of that creeper???? You must be out of your mind..... I'll see you in the fall, I want the same stand over the plot on the old logging deck.....I never saw that many white oak acorns in my life.....


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> Dang! Rages out of that creeper???? You must be out of your mind..... I'll see you in the fall, I want the same stand over the plot on the old logging deck.....I never saw that many white oak acorns in my life.....


 
You got it!  If not there, it'll be another one just like it depending on the recent info we got!

Starting in July Sliksix and I are gonna put up 3 or 4 stands a weekend until we get them all up.  Man, It's gonna be HOT


----------



## G Duck

Do they have a website?


----------



## pasinthrough

Here ya go.

http://www.southeasternmultimedia.com/obsessionx/


----------



## pasinthrough

Bow Only said:


> ... but what do I know?


 

What do any of us know??

I do know that until a bow shoots over 1150 fps, it really doesn't matter.  The sound will always get there before the arrow does.


----------



## Bow Only

pasinthrough said:


> What do any of us know??
> 
> I do know that until a bow shoots over 1150 fps, it really doesn't matter.  The sound will always get there before the arrow does.



I thought it was an excellent review and spot on.


----------



## kevincox

Does all of your wives know how much you guys spend on hunting bows or do you just tell them it was on sale like they do


----------



## secondseason

There is simply no need to be abrasive or abusive in threads.  If you can't say something nice send it in a pm.  Also, remember to exercise the ignore feature, maybe someone will then be talking to themselves.


----------



## pasinthrough

kevincox said:


> Does all of your wives know how much you guys spend on hunting bows or do you just tell them it was on sale like they do


 

As long as you keep it in the "old bow case" they usually never pay any mind to you taking it in and out the house...


----------



## secondseason

pasinthrough said:


> As long as you keep it in the "old bow case" they usually never pay any mind to you taking it in and out the house...



You ought to live in a house where both are aware and don't care.   It's awesome!


----------



## pasinthrough

secondseason said:


> You ought to live in a house where both are aware and don't care.  It's awesome!


 

I do, and it is!


----------



## bowzone

I have shot this bow, and it shoots as good as it looks,
(The southeast should try supporting a manufacture from this area this time!!)


----------



## alligood729

Here we go again.....lololol


----------



## kevincox

pasinthrough said:


> As long as you keep it in the "old bow case" they usually never pay any mind to you taking it in and out the house...



Im headed tp pick up my new Destroyer now. Thanks for the advice


----------



## pasinthrough

Cams and riser are machined in Georgia, strings are Stone Mountain.  Limbs are Carbon Barnsdale.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Just ordered the last of my accessories today. I should have my new bow next Tuesday or Wednesday when Dennis gets back in town!


----------



## Just 1 More

Whats the price tag on these bows?


----------



## mattech

Who exactly is the creator of this bow, seems like a popular guy. Is he a member here ,any kind of background, or is it kinda low key?


----------



## pasinthrough

mattech said:


> Who exactly is the creator of this bow, seems like a popular guy. Is he a member here ,any kind of background, or is it kinda low key?


 

Dennis Lewis down in Dry Branch.  The maker of the Bowhunters Fatal Obsession scents that are so popular in these parts.


----------



## Bow Only

mattech said:


> Who exactly is the creator of this bow, seems like a popular guy. Is he a member here ,any kind of background, or is it kinda low key?





pasinthrough said:


> Dennis Lewis down in Dry Branch.  The maker of the Bowhunters Fatal Obsession scents that are so popular in these parts.



I can't keep up, but Dennis has 5 or 6 P&Y's from Georgia.  He stays very busy with the Southern Woods and Water TV show.


----------



## pasinthrough

I'll still be at RAC shoot on Sunday, if anyone wants to shoot my bow or if they just need a hug. 

David, don't  too much Saturday.  I want you in top form on Sunday


----------



## nhancedsvt

pasinthrough said:


> I'll still be at RAC shoot on Sunday, if anyone wants to shoot my bow or if they just need a hug.
> 
> David, don't  too much Saturday.  I want you in top form on Sunday



I'm hoping to be there! I talked to Dennis today but the bows aren't getting dipped until Monday, so it'll be next week before I get mine. That works out good though because I'm still waiting on the mailman too!


----------



## secondseason

Nice and clean. Good luck at RAC this weekend.


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> I'll still be at RAC shoot on Sunday, if anyone wants to shoot my bow or if they just need a hug.
> 
> David, don't  too much Saturday.  I want you in top form on Sunday



Can't make it Derik......got a multi-church musical on Sept 11....combined practice (one of many) happens to be this Sunday...already committed. You will enjoy the RAC shoot tho, they always put on a great one!!!!

Oh, I finally watched the video.....looks to be a solid bow. First time I've seen both cables on one side like that. Also figure that with the biscuit rest, the stuff you added to the string, coupled with your draw and the lbs you set it on, and the heavier arrow, it should be right close to the listed IBO. I can just see in my mind the blood letting this fall....


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> Can't make it Derik......got a multi-church musical on Sept 11....joint practice happens to be this Sunday...already committed. You will enjoy the RAC shoot tho, they always put on a great one!!!!


 
I'll give you a call when I'm on the way back.  I might just loop up,  stop off and say hi on my way back home.


I know the real reason... ya getting skered of Lee and his new Obsession.


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> I'll give you a call when I'm on the way back.  I might just loop up,  stop off and say hi on my way back home.
> 
> 
> I know the real reason... ya getting skered of Lee and his new Obsession.



Absolutely! I'll be thru by 5 so give me a shout....and I ain't skeered of Lee with either one he shoots.....


----------



## Mys2kal

Interesting...It's nice to see a bow being made right here in GA.  I am really wanting to try one of these bows now.  Anybody near LaFayette with one?


----------



## pasinthrough

Everyone that was at RAC today had an opportunity to shoot the Obsession bows, if they wanted to.  Most were impressed with the way the bows drew, shot and held at the solid back wall.  

I'll let the others who were there tell you what they saw on the chrono and what they heard others say about the way the bow shot.

I enjoyed meeting everyone today. 

This board is full of great Archers who love our sport.


----------



## Bow Only

A little birdie told me that it shot the same speed as a Z7 shooting the same arrow and the Z7 was pulling 6 more lbs.


----------



## hound dog

The ss bow did hold its own and out shot some high-in bows. I can't wait till they get my draw length cams in so I can really sit back and shoot the bow and give my best opinion on the ss bow. But what I seen and just playing with it I think I'm going to like it.

My 2cents.


----------



## nhancedsvt

It was good meeting you today Derik and Jody! Me and my brother had a heck of a time and will definitely be attending more shoots in the future.

As far as the bow goes...I'm going to be honest with you guys, I pretty much ordered a bow without ever shooting it or even seeing it in person (I know the cardinal sin of bows). Because of this, i still had a few reservations about the bow and was really hoping the guys on here pumping it up were shooting me straight. I met up with Derik and a few other guys at the Obsession booth right before they set out to shoot the course so I ended up shooting the entire course and practice shots with my old Bowtech before I even set hands on the bow. 

Guys, let me tell you, everything these guys have said about the bow is true and then some! I have some occasional trouble with my shoulder due to an old baseball injury that has made it pretty hard for me to shoot most bows over about 65lbs more than a few shots at a time. The first Obsession I shot was a 64lb bow and I was immediately surprised at how easy the bow drew back. There was no hump and it felt like I was pulling a much lighter bow. So I got cocky and decided to shoot Derik's (pasinthrough) bow, which he had set on 71lbs and some change. I drew this bow without much effort at all. I have NEVER been able to draw a 70+lb bow without a little discomfort, but this bow doesn't feel like a 70lb bow. To top it all off it is deadly quiet, vibration free, and DEAD in the hand. It is the smoothest bow that I personally have ever shot. I can't wait to get mine on Wednesday! I imagine that there will be a lot of blood spilled by this bow this Fall and I would hate to be the deer in my neck of the woods come September!

As far as chrono results, I don't remember the exact numbers, but I know several Obsession bows shot over 300fps consistently with hunting arrows and target arrows. We shot it side by side (using the same arrows) with a bunch of bows and it either beat or matched every one of them. So it appears that this bow isn't handicapped by speed after all.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Bow Only said:


> A little birdie told me that it shot the same speed as a Z7 shooting the same arrow and the Z7 was pulling 6 more lbs.



That was one of many


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

It smoked my ultatec smooth draw solid wall aimed good and very little vibration and that was with no stabilizer!! great job!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

Boys, y'all better start tellin the truth or you're gonna get someone worked up into a tizzy!!


What these guys are saying is 100% accurate.  Nothing like shooting one to put all the suspension to bed.  I think quite a few bows will be on the way out the factory door this week to a few folks that were at the shoot today.  I also had a great time meeting everyone, can't wait til next time!


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> Boys, y'all better start tellin the truth or you're gonna get someone worked up into a tizzy!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's not fair they just pull all his post so he can't talk his peace. Just saying.


----------



## pasinthrough

hound dog;6057441 
That's not fair they just pull all his post so he can't talk his peace. Just saying.:offtopic:[/quote said:
			
		

> That's a shame
> 
> I enjoy  sometimes.


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> It smoked my ultatec smooth draw solid wall aimed good and very little vibration and that was with no stabilizer!! great job!!!



But did it shoot as good as my Supra???

I know if Derik thinks it's a shooter, then it's a shooter... no doubt.


----------



## Mys2kal

I am interested in how this bow compares to the Destroyers.  That is my favorite bow for the past 2yrs.  I shoot a 340 so the brace is 7".


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> But did it shoot as good as my Supra???


 
Don't know man, even if you were there, I don't think I could get your string back to my face.


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> Don't know man, even if you were there, I don't think I could get your string back to my face.



Ah come on man, I know you can pull 55lbs......I've seen you, you big enough to pull that!!!

And the Squirrelly man shot mine last week.....I think he likey....

Besides, your dl is only an inch shorter, you can draw your left arm up...at least to the point you can see the peep....


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> Ah come on man, I know you can pull 55lbs......I've seen you, you big enough to pull that!!!
> 
> And the Squirrelly man shot mine last week.....I think he likey....
> 
> Besides, your dl is only an inch shorter, you can draw your left arm up...at least to the point you can see the peep....


 

I was jus  you on your short DL.


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> I was jus  you on your short DL.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

bow looks very nice, hope the company does well since its a local one!


----------



## spurandrack

At the shoot in griffin it was the top performace equipment in the tourney.

s&r


----------



## BowanaLee

spurandrack said:


> At the shoot in griffin it was the top performace equipment in the tourney.
> 
> s&r




Yup, I was there and saw it. 
I had already tested mine against my 2 bowmadness bows anyways. (XL & MC) Its basically the same speed. Shoots and draws smooth too. 
Cant wait to start making blood trails with one !


----------



## Just 1 More

Sounds like the bow might just live up to the hype


----------



## alligood729

Just 1 More said:


> Sounds like the bow might just live up to the hype



And slowly he comes around.....lol
Hey Frank, did you get the X Force thing fixed for your buddy? I was trying to hold Jody's phone, write down scores, and the signal was breaking up.......


----------



## Just 1 More

alligood729 said:


> And slowly he comes around.....lol
> Hey Frank, did you get the X Force thing fixed for your buddy? I was trying to hold Jody's phone, write down scores, and the signal was breaking up.......



Got it set up as best I could but he needs 28" cams to fit him


----------



## pasinthrough

Just 1 More said:


> Sounds like the bow might just live up to the hype


 


alligood729 said:


> And slowly he comes around.....lol


 

Thanks for the media blitz Frank!  You missed a good shoot and a great brownie!

Welcome back


----------



## nhancedsvt

I still heart you Frank...



...so when are you ordering an Obsession?


----------



## Just 1 More

pasinthrough said:


> Thanks for the media blitz Frank!  You missed a good shoot and a great brownie!
> 
> Welcome back





nhancedsvt said:


> I still heart you Frank...
> 
> 
> 
> ...so when are you ordering an Obsession?


----------



## Mys2kal

Paul White said:


> I have had a mathews switchback since they came out with it, said I wouldn't get another bow til I found one that was as much of an improvement from my old pse to the switchback.... Now I have, this new obsession bow is awesome. Smooth, quiet, fast, zero shock, light, it has it all. Its also grouping great out to 60 yards, and thats good for me.



Is this bow black or carbon fiber?  Didn't copy the pic, its the second bow pictured.  What all colors do these bows come in?


----------



## pasinthrough

Mys2kal said:


> Is this bow black or carbon fiber? Didn't copy the pic, its the second bow pictured. What all colors do these bows come in?


 

Paul's bow is a black riser and black limbs.  You can get any combo of black and camo for the limb/riser, and a choice of black or red cams.  I'm sure Dennis can have other patterns dipped also to fit you needs if you would like a carbon fiber pattern or something a little different, you just may have to wait on it.

Shoot him an email and see what he says.


----------



## Bow Only

How about that, no new posts in this thread?


----------



## spurandrack

Camo and black combo is the most popular by far. The riser and cams are dipped. 

The indoor bows run several color patterns I like the carbon fiber look.

Dawg fans are liking the red and black. Go figure.

s&r


----------



## hound dog

Well the cams for us short draw people will be here soon I will get to shoot this bow for the first time and I can't wait. All of my friend that have shot this bow liked it. Well we will seen soon if is as good as they all say it is in my eyes.


----------



## Mys2kal

spurandrack said:


> Camo and black combo is the most popular by far. The riser and cams are dipped.
> 
> The indoor bows run several color patterns I like the carbon fiber look.
> 
> Dawg fans are liking the red and black. Go figure.
> 
> s&r



So you can get the cams dipped camo too on camo and black bows?  Camo riser with black limbs is usually my favorite hunting bow colors.
All black with red cams would look good too.  
Does anybody have more pics of the bows with different colors?


----------



## pasinthrough

Bow Only said:


> How about that, no new posts in this thread?



I hear the wrong handed bows are almost ready...better keep on him or you might get the second or third LH Obsession...


----------



## pasinthrough

Here ya go, towards the end of the thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624981



Mys2kal said:


> Does anybody have more pics of the bows with different colors?


----------



## Bow Only

pasinthrough said:


> I hear the wrong handed bows are almost ready...better keep on him or you might get the second or third LH Obsession...



I've been hearing that for so long.................

He doesn't want to get on my bad side, he might tell Gadget he got the first one, but we'll know the truth.  I've got so much dirt on Dennis I'll have to get the first one.


----------



## Gaswamp

very nice bow.  Does Chucks have these Matt?


----------



## nhancedsvt

Add another to the team


----------



## Mys2kal

Nice...Looks good with cams/limb pockets all camo.


----------



## Bow Only

Gaswamp said:


> very nice bow.  Does Chucks have these Matt?



No, Chuck wouldn't put them in.  Call Dennis, he'll set you up.


----------



## pasinthrough

nhancedsvt said:


> Add another to the team


 

Wow!  I like that look too.  I don't know what my next one will look like exactly, but this gives me another option.  That's sweet for sure!


----------



## Paul White

I went by the obsession factory today and saw a lefty finished. Dennis said it was going to a level 5 prostaffer.


----------



## pasinthrough

Paul White said:


> I went by the obsession factory today and saw a lefty finished. Dennis said it was going to a level 5 prostaffer.



But I don't shoot left handed...


----------



## Gaswamp

Bow Only said:


> No, Chuck wouldn't put them in.  Call Dennis, he'll set you up.



wow,  I heard chucks has gone downhill since David left.

I might give him a call.  I have been wanting a newer bow, just hate dropping the dollars on something that depriciates.  but from what Ive read its a very intriguing bow


----------



## Bow Only

Paul White said:


> I went by the obsession factory today and saw a lefty finished. Dennis said it was going to a level 5 prostaffer.



So he finally admitted I was level 5?  Sorry Gadget, only one level 5'er!


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> So he finally admitted I was level 5?  Sorry Gadget, only one level 5'er!


----------



## HAPPY DAD

bowanna said:


> Yup, I was there and saw it.
> I had already tested mine against my 2 bowmadness bows anyways. (XL & MC) Its basically the same speed. Shoots and draws smooth too.
> Cant wait to start making blood trails with one !



No more I shot it with my PSE?

Yall GA boys need to start a I shot it with my Obsession show


----------



## Bow Only

Coming Soon, pictures of "The Plague"


----------



## pasinthrough

HAPPY DAD said:


> No more I shot it with my PSE?
> 
> Yall GA boys need to start a I shot it with my Obsession show




Oh, its in the works!


----------



## Taylor Co.

nhancedsvt said:


> I spoke with the bow tech at Chuck's that shot it today. He said the bow was 63# at 28". Shooting a 330gr arrow he got 305fps.
> 
> Certainly seems pretty quick to me...
> 
> 
> (Disclaimer: I wasn't there to see this so I'm just taking the guy's word on it, but then again this is the internet so it must be true)


If Johnny said it, you can take it to the bank.


----------



## Gadget

Paul White said:


> I went by the obsession factory today and saw a lefty finished. Dennis said it was going to a level 5 prostaffer.



 Guess my bow is ready






Bow Only said:


> So he finally admitted I was level 5? Sorry Gadget, only one level 5'er!


----------



## spurandrack

send me a pm and I'll give you his phone number. The best way to get intouch with the company is threw the website. Do a google on the archery company.

David has always been one of the main stickers in getting equipment into Chucks. It doesn't appear to be any different since he left. No matter the bows are selling well off the internet and by word of mouth. 

s&r


----------



## hound dog

come out to RAC on July 10 and Dennis and the crew will have some bows there for everone to shoot.

www.racarchery.com


----------



## pasinthrough

*- - Update - -*

I've been super busy with work here lately, so I haven't done much with my bow.  All that will change over the next two weeks.  I've got a few adjustments to make and a couple of new additions to put on.  After that, I'll be sure to report back on how the upgrades have affected the performance.             Who knows...

Hope to see everyone at the RAC shoot on July 10th!


----------



## Bow Only

pasinthrough said:


> I've been super busy with work here lately, so I haven't done much with my bow.  All that will change over the next two weeks.  I've got a few adjustments to make and a couple of new additions to put on.  After that, I'll be sure to report back on how the upgrades have affected the performance.             Who knows...
> 
> Hope to see everyone at the RAC shoot on July 10th!



I bet I know what the new upgrade is.  And he didn't offer one to me!


----------



## pasinthrough

I thought you were level 5???



It's just a small tweak.


----------



## PineThirty

I have been reading really good things about these bows on here. I would really like to get my hands on one.


----------



## Bow Only

pasinthrough said:


> I thought you were level 5???
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a small tweak.



I was level 5 last week, I might have gotten demoted this week because I had to remind him of how many turkeys he killed this year.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Obsession coming soon!!


----------



## pasinthrough

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Obsession coming soon!!


 
Congrats!  

I've been getting so many PMs, it ain't even funny!  A few more "Heavy Hitters" from the GON family may soon be joining the Obsession...


----------



## Gadget

Bow Only said:


> I was level 5 last week, I might have gotten demoted this week because I had to remind him of how many turkeys he killed this year.




Word on the street is that you were demoted to Level 1, that means you need to turn in your bow, heard there's another left handed Level 5 prostaffer who will be getting yours.....


----------



## pasinthrough

southernyotekiller said:


> I have been reading really good things about these bows on here. I would really like to get my hands on one.


 
You guys come over to the RAC shoot on July 10.  It'll be about the same drive for me too, just a little over 2 hours each way.  You're sure to see lots of GON members there.  Might even see the Ol' legend himself... Bowana!


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> You guys come over to the RAC shoot on July 10.  It'll be about the same drive for me too, just a little over 2 hours each way.  You're sure to see lots of GON members there.  Might even see the Ol' legend himself... Bowana!



I'll be getting back on Saturday from Hilton Head....I think I will make this one!!


----------



## Bow Only

Gadget said:


> Word on the street is that you were demoted to Level 1, that means you need to turn in your bow, heard there's another left handed Level 5 prostaffer who will be getting yours.....



I've already got it partially decked out, just waiting on a black quiver and Trophy Taker to send me a rest.  It's a long way from Montana.  But Dennis has another lefty there, so I'm sure ya'll could work something out.  He always trys to help the low level guys when he can.


----------



## kcausey

I'm happy it's a home town bow, but how many times can an Allegiance be re-introduced?
elite did it, obviously strother did it, k&k going hand in hand and athens dittoed it as well.....
I don't mean this as negative as it sounds, but I was looking for something to "wow" me.....I feel like I have been looking at this bow for 7 years...


----------



## Bow Only

kcausey said:


> I'm happy it's a home town bow, but how many times can an Allegiance be re-introduced?
> elite did it, obviously strother did it, k&k going hand in hand and athens dittoed it as well.....
> I don't mean this as negative as it sounds, but I was looking for something to "wow" me.....I feel like I have been looking at this bow for 7 years...



Funny you say that when Strother wanted to license the cam system on the Obsession but was denied.  It's not the same as a Binary Cam.


----------



## kcausey

Bow Only said:


> Funny you say that when Strother wanted to license the cam system on the Obsession but was denied.  It's not the same as a Binary Cam.



I'm not speaking on any licensing, cam systems, specs, any of that. What's the first thing you take into consideration when a new bow hits the market? The looks.
no one here can tell me it doesn't look like a carbon copy of an allegiance, accomplice, GT500, everything strother makes and whatever k&k brings to the table. I fault kevin strother for sewing seeds throughout the archery world, kinda makes me sick seeing what he has done for $$$ and that alone. 
Obsession may revolutionize the industry, but at first sight, imo, it's got a been there, done that look.


----------



## SGaither

alligood729 said:


> I'll be getting back on Saturday from Hilton Head....I think I will make this one!!



Cool, I'll ride with you neighbor. I sure would like to shoot an obsession and it looks like RAC will be the closest it comes to our neck of the woods.


----------



## alligood729

SGaither said:


> Cool, I'll ride with you neighbor. I sure would like to shoot an obsession and it looks like RAC will be the closest it comes to our neck of the woods.



Sent you a pm...


----------



## Mys2kal

kcausey said:


> I'm happy it's a home town bow, but how many times can an Allegiance be re-introduced?
> elite did it, obviously strother did it, k&k going hand in hand and athens dittoed it as well.....
> I don't mean this as negative as it sounds, but I was looking for something to "wow" me.....I feel like I have been looking at this bow for 7 years...



Last years Strother bows and this years K&K bows are all Hybrid cam systems....none of them are binary.  As for the looks of the riser, may be a little fimiliar.


----------



## JCBANJO02

new obsession should be here tom!!!! cant wait to get it dressed up and see what it will do. 
Getting camo riser and black limbs.
i will post reveiw and pics as soon as i can.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Bow Only said:


> Funny you say that when Strother wanted to license the cam system on the Obsession but was denied.  It's not the same as a Binary Cam.



It is a 2-track binary cam system. This is the same cam system that Richard Batdorf has incorporated in most of his recent designs(Newberry, New Breed,  Pearson, & now Winchester). Awesome system no doubt.


----------



## Just 1 More

Taylor Co. said:


> It is a 2-track binary cam system. This is the same cam system that Richard Batdorf has incorporated in most of his recent designs(Newberry, New Breed,  Pearson, & now Winchester). Awesome system no doubt.



Same one that REX DARLINGTON has sued so many people over for using??? (i believe Rex has the patent rights, correct me if i'm wrong)
Not real sure how so many are using it and surviving the law suits unless some kind of deal has been made for the licensing of the cams .. hopefully thats the case because I believe it to be a great cam system


----------



## Taylor Co.

Just 1 More said:


> Same one that REX DARLINGTON has sued so many people over for using??? (i believe Rex has the patent rights, correct me if i'm wrong)
> Not real sure how so many are using it and surviving the law suits unless some kind of deal has been made for the licensing of the cams .. hopefully thats the case because I believe it to be a great cam system


Without getting into patents, I am pretty sure Rex's stuff is anything over 2-tracks on a cam..Alot of Co.'s are using the 2-track Binary design as I am sure you know Frank..Go and look at New Breed & Pearson & Elite besides the designed art-work they are the same cams in form and function. In the beginning of Elite they were using the 3-track and were informed they'd have to pay, then the GTO was redone into a 2-track because the design was free of a patent and could be made w/out paying. 

Anyway, if Obsession(Dennis Wilson) has the patent, he will have one heck of a time defending it. As of January of this yr. no patent had been awarded for the 2-track binary..the 1st 3-track binary cam patent was awarded to Frank Ketchum. There are a number of folks with applications in for the patent.
The bow looks remarkably like a HCA Speed Pro, an awesome bow too. HCA lacked the tact that Dennis Lewis is exhibiting in his marketing.
I think, IF the 2-track binary patent is awarded it will most likely go to Richard Batdorf who is now R&D @ Winchester Archery.
Dennis Lewis's products across the board flat out work. If something makes sense, then it makes scents


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

pasinthrough said:


> The video review is going up on YouTube right now.  I'm just waiting for it to upload.  Check out my channel for it or just do a search for pasinthrough.  I'm not going to embed the video because in includes contact info on it and I don't want to break any GON rules, just yet



Nice bow.  Sure sounds like one of the more quiet compound bows to shoot as shown in your video.

From the web site: 








Lightweight Deadly Accurate

Brace Height - 7.25

IBO Speed - 330 to 340 FPS

Axel to Axel - 33.75

Let Off - 80 Percent

Draw Weight - 50,60,70

Barnsdale Limbs

Patented BOSS Dual Sync Cams

Carbon String Stops


----------



## Taylor Co.

Noone said it wasn't a good looking bow with great specs..it's still the same cam system as the High Country Speed Pro had and it was made prior to this bow..they are 2-track binary cams.


----------



## psechaos

thats a good looking bow if i would of known about them i would of tried it out instead of going with Hoyt this year let us know how she does and i may just look at one next season


----------



## Taylor Co.

I for one am very glad that there is a bow co. here in Ga producing a good bow and good products.


----------



## bowzone

Taylor Co.  
Edited to Remove Profanity ----	
Join Date: Jun 2005
Location: Macon, Ga.
iTrader: (1) Check/Add Feedback

Noone said it wasn't a good looking bow with great specs..it's still the same cam system as the High Country Speed Pro had and it was made prior to this bow..they are 2-track binary cams.

You obviously don't know what your speaking of, dennis lewis own obsession archery, 
And the two track slave cam system was invented by me( dennis Wilson) 
Looks as if someone has their chromies on here to get this thread off track
By the way the companies using the two track cams are licensed under application 12290750, which is the Wilson  application


----------



## bowsmith

Taylor Co. said:


> Noone said it wasn't a good looking bow with great specs..it's still the same cam system as the High Country Speed Pro had and it was made prior to this bow..they are 2-track binary cams.



It is a 2-track hybrid cam system.  There is only one Binary Cam System...and it's produced by BowTech.


----------



## pasinthrough

The only thing I know is this bow draws super smooth and is deadly quiet!  I'm a hunter & I know what it takes to kill critters.  

Nice cam system, bow weigh, finish & supporting local folks all at the same time.  Folks, we have ourselves a winner!


----------



## hound dog

You know I hear a bow that will fit me will be at RAC.  Hmmm. Now what?  If I like it.  it could be mine. With all the good things being said about this bow from people I know and trust looks like a maybe shooting one this hunting season. O and I'll be a level 10 what ever that means.


----------



## alligood729

This is gettin rediculouser and rediculouser......it's obviously a good bow and a good cam system....let it go.....


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> This is gettin rediculouser and rediculouser......it's obviously a good bow and a good cam system....let it go.....



NO. This is fun.


----------



## 3Dshooter

pasinthrough said:


> The only thing I know is this bow draws super smooth and is deadly quiet!  I'm a hunter & I know what it takes to kill critters.
> 
> Nice cam system, bow weigh, finish & supporting local folks all at the same time.  Folks, we have ourselves a winner!



My PSE Vendetta Xl draws smooth and is deadly quiet and it will kill critters too!!  Has a great cam system, weight and finish and it's a winner too!!!!   Pete didn't copy a thing when he designed it, the obession is a copy and will always be a copy......


----------



## bowzone

Taylor Co. 
Edited to Remove Profanity ----	
Join Date: Jun 2005
Location: Macon, Ga.
iTrader: (1) Check/Add Feedback

Noone said it wasn't a good looking bow with great specs..it's still the same cam system as the High Country Speed Pro had and it was made prior to this bow..they are 2-track binary cams.

The Hca speed pro was/is a 3 track binary cam bow, 
Bowtech owns the. Binary name, Darlington owns the 3 track dual sync cam, and the two track dual sync cam system, which includes all two and three track cams o. The market that the cables are connected to the cams


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Son...I cant wait to put this machine on the range.


----------



## Bow Only

bowzone said:


> Noone said it wasn't a good looking bow with great specs..it's still the same cam system as the High Country Speed Pro had and it was made prior to this bow..they are 2-track binary cams.
> 
> You obviously don't know what your speaking of, dennis lewis own obsession archery,
> And the two track slave cam system was invented by me( dennis Wilson)
> Looks as if someone has their chromies on here to get this thread off track
> By the way the companies using the two track cams are licensed under application 12290750, which is the Wilson  application





bowsmith said:


> It is a 2-track hybrid cam system.  There is only one Binary Cam System...and it's produced by BowTech.



Thanks guys for clearing that up!


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> Thanks guys for clearing that up!



2:40 am.....you are a ninja who never sleeps.......

But I noticed that the post time for this post is 7:19....and it's actually 8:30...what's up with that?

Oh yeah, Obsession SS.........


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowzone said:


> Taylor Co.
> Edited to Remove Profanity ----
> Join Date: Jun 2005
> Location: Macon, Ga.
> iTrader: (1) Check/Add Feedback
> 
> Noone said it wasn't a good looking bow with great specs..it's still the same cam system as the High Country Speed Pro had and it was made prior to this bow..they are 2-track binary cams.
> 
> You obviously don't know what your speaking of, dennis lewis own obsession archery,
> And the two track slave cam system was invented by me( dennis Wilson)
> Looks as if someone has their chromies on here to get this thread off track
> By the way the companies using the two track cams are licensed under application 12290750, which is the Wilson  application


There was never any profanity why it says that I have no idea...When was the 2-track binary(slaved) patent given? I can sight here this cam sysytem was used more than 3-yrs. ago.
I do know what I am speaking of and that's why you are so defensive. I said I was glad there was a co. in Ga...Are you denying that New Breed and Elite doesn't use the 2-track binary(slaved) your just using another name for it? So the Pearson or R2B2(2-track binary) isn't the same? There may such a subtle difference, but they have the exact same form and function..The Speed Pro the last model the one for  was a 2-track and is identical to this bow..
My goodness you harbor alot of anger. That's why you never did anything with the other Co.


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowsmith said:


> It is a 2-track hybrid cam system.  There is only one Binary Cam System...and it's produced by BowTech.



Really?? Come on Patrick, you know better than that.. I know the word terminology "Binary" belongs to Bowtech.


----------



## alligood729

I like the bow, and haven't even had a chance to shoot one. I'm bringing my EVO next Sunday to RAC so I can shoot them both side by side. I'm not changing bows, but I do like to try new stuff. I'm not educated enough on all this "two track, binary, hybrid, slave cam" stuff to make any comments one way or the other. It's obviously a good system.......

I saw a picture of the new Ross Crave on tv last night. Looked it up this morning, looks very similar to me, except the SS uses a roller guard and the Crave a slide. Cams are the same. Specs are about the same, not exactly but similar. 

Must work.......


----------



## Bow Only

Taylor Co. said:


> There was never any profanity why it says that I have no idea...
> I do know what I am speaking of and that's why you are so defensive. I said I was glad there was a co. in Ga...Are you denying that New Breed and Elite doesn't use the 2-track binary(slaved) your just using another name for it? So the Pearson or R2B2(2-track binary) isn't the same? There may such a subtle difference, but they have the exact same form and function..The Speed Pro the last model the one for 2011 was a 2-track and is identical to this bow..
> How dare you say that I don't know..



Just so I understand this correctly, you're telling the guy who owns the patent to the cam system on the bow what cam system is being used?  And yes, the cam system is licensed to other companies but if he says the cam is not the same, you want me to believe you instead of him?  I'm having a hard time with this.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Dennis Wilson, you only have part of the patent. Richard Batdorf will be awarded the main patent, y'all squat and watch.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Bow Only said:


> Just so I understand this correctly, you're telling the guy who owns the patent to the cam system on the bow what cam system is being used?  And yes, the cam system is licensed to other companies but if he says the cam is not the same, you want me to believe you instead of him?  I'm having a hard time with this.



I don't care who you believe. You will see. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1355036&p=1059671719#post1059671719


----------



## bowzone

Trey
Almost all the companies other than the larger companies out there are using the two track system, once again Bowtech owns the word binary, 
The speed pro is and has always been a three track system, Not a two track system, 
The two track patent has been awarded , On 6/23/2011,
Darlingon has a lawsuit against Nathan and Hca at the moment for using the 3 track on the speed pro, it's public knowledge you can do a search a d look it up


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowzone said:


> Trey
> Almost all the companies other than the larger companies out there are using the two track system, once again Bowtech owns the word binary,
> The speed pro is and has always been a three track system, Not a two track system,
> The two track patent has been awarded , On 6/23/2011,
> Darlingon has a lawsuit against Nathan and Hca at the moment for using the 3 track on the speed pro, it's public knowledge you can do a search a d look it up



Congrats for being awarded the patent, then I stand corrected.  Did you sell iit to Rex Darlington @ Darton ? What about the Pearson(R2B2) Athens, New Breed? This 2-track system is THE SYSTEM in my eyes, when the lean can be reduced. I will let Richard Batdorf speak about it on his on behalf, he's much more knowledgeable than me..I notified him of this forum because the "Winchester Bows" thread. And this thread because he says there is only a portion of the patent that has been awarded. 

I am glad that there is a Bow Co. out here with a good product out of Ga...but you know as well as I do, it's a slippery slope with patents and it's a slaved/binary any way you cut it or a ... Heck, I called Lewis just yesterday to congratulate him on how things were going and to talk with him..but it is a 2-track just like a lot of others out there..We the archers are the ones who win with all of these great innovations.


----------



## Taylor Co.

http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...n&OS=archery+AND+Wilson&RS=archery+AND+Wilson

Is this it? Sold to Rex Darlington? Replaceable Draw Length Adjustment Module? Draw length module for the 2-track? Reading through it is painstaking. 

This is what I found for Richard Batdorf:
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...OS=archery+AND+Batdorf&RS=archery+AND+Batdorf


----------



## kevincox

Wow


----------



## bowzone

Trey
No the replaceable draw length module patent is another application of mine , and yes Rex has been assigned the two track application , so yes he owns the rights to it, we are co- inventors on the replaceable draw module patent


----------



## bowzone

Winchester, Athens, new breed, Strother , Pearson , Ross , obsession, elite, G5, are all licensed to use the two track cam under the Wilson application by Darlington


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowzone said:


> Trey
> No the replaceable draw length module patent is another application of mine , and yes Rex has been assigned the two track application , so yes he owns the rights to it, we are co- inventors on the replaceable draw module patent



Never found the patent for the Two-Track only what I posted...It was awarded in 2010. No patents related unless for Aku someone from Canada 06/23/11..
Why does it say on New Breeds site that the Bionix 2.0 is licensed under Richard Batdorf? Also on Pearsons?
I love reading these things, please send the link.


----------



## bowzone

Trey 
You obviously have your own agenda, this thread is back to being about obsession archery, not about others you keep hi jacking the thread with, 
I'm done with with your mission, 
See you later


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowzone said:


> Trey
> You obviously have your own agenda, this thread is back to being about obsession archery, not about others you keep hi jacking the thread with,
> I'm done with with your mission,
> See you later



No agenda...just shouldn't be a problem to provide it, I am sure the folks don't mind at all. After all this is about the Obsession bows, which I happen to like the specs of, and can't wait to shoot at RAC, couldn't shoot'em in Perry at the Hog & Predator show got pressed for time.


----------



## hound dog

RAC July 10 come shoot one.


----------



## 3Dshooter

Taylor Co. said:


> No agenda...just shouldn't be a problem to provide it, I am sure the folks don't mind at all. After all this is about the Obsession bows, which I happen to like the specs of, and can't wait to shoot at RAC, couldn't shoot'em in Perry at the Hog & Predator show got pressed for time.




You go Trey!!!!  Looks like he is going to run and hide now


----------



## Taylor Co.

hound dog said:


> RAC July 10 come shoot one.



I will, but I may get to shoot one before then. And I am sure that I'll shoot against some of them. I ain't been beat by one yet


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

I got one on the way that will change that you just need to move up from open b. No hard feelings your a good guy thats just how it is....


----------



## 3darcher

ole Trey knows his stuff. He is a walking wikapedia when it comes to archery equipment and specs.


----------



## Taylor Co.

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I got one on the way that will change that you just need to move up from open b. No hard feelings your a good guy thats just how it is....



None taken at all squirrel! I've shot 50-yd. class before w/pins(Unlimited). We'll see if I take a whipping with it in your hand..Prolly be that Hoyt though, if it happens anymore this yr. at all. 
Try that thing next wk. at RAC or at the State, then I'll believe your " Get Serious", that'll be how that is..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Im planning on picking it up fri. before the state and putting on the range that weekend ive already shot one far as my hoyt its seen better days and is outdated so if you cant hang with it you dont want none of that SS. Just shoot one at rac and that will answer your questions. Bring it dont sing it....LOL..


----------



## Taylor Co.

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im planning on picking it up fri. before the state and putting on the range that weekend ive already shot one far as my hoyt its seen better days and is outdated so if you cant hang with it you dont want none of that SS. Just shoot one at rac and that will answer your questions. Bring it dont sing it....LOL..



Hahaha Bring it don't sing it is a funny way of putting it Mark. I sincerely hope that you love it..heck, who knows I may love it too.


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im planning on picking it up fri. before the state and putting on the range that weekend ive already shot one far as my hoyt its seen better days and is outdated so if you cant hang with it you dont want none of that SS. Just shoot one at rac and that will answer your questions. Bring it dont sing it....LOL..





Taylor Co. said:


> Hahaha



I got somethin' for both of y'all's butts at state, Obsession bow or not.....show up at RAC and I'll show you. I can't wait to shoot one, I gotta see how it stacks up against the EVO...


----------



## 3darcher

I'm ready to see what the hypes all about at RAC. Jody, tell em to have a 28.5" draw in the best Obsession they've got and let me set it up to shoot some targets. 

It's time to take it to the jury.


----------



## hound dog

3darcher said:


> I'm ready to see what the hypes all about at RAC. Jody, tell em to have a 28.5" draw in the best Obsession they've got and let me set it up to shoot some targets.
> 
> It's time to take it to the jury.



He had one 28 at the last shoot. I just want to see one at 25.5.  We will see July 10. Brother.


----------



## Taylor Co.

alligood729 said:


> I got somethin' for both of y'all's butts at state, Obsession bow or not.....show up at RAC and I'll show you. I can't wait to shoot one, I gotta see how it stacks up against the EVO...



That EVO is SWEET. I shot one of those. Don't worry we'll be there. I got to shoot this Obsession SS!!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

alligood729 said:


> I got somethin' for both of y'all's butts at state, Obsession bow or not.....show up at RAC and I'll show you. I can't wait to shoot one, I gotta see how it stacks up against the EVO...



Ahhh...Son you cant hold on to that whooping that you took it will just bring another one..It was a pleasure though!!! Have you had to much son at the beach??


----------



## Taylor Co.

Everybody, & I mean Everybody needs to be at RAC and shoot this OBSESSION SS!!!!


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Ahhh...Son you cant hold on to that whooping that you took it will just bring another one..It was a pleasure though!!! Have you had to much son at the beach??



Not enough sun yet......got 5 more days to do nothing! Gonna wet a hook tomorrow in the surf, watched a guy catch a few small sharks and a whiting or two, and a couple of sting rays, got my stuff ready!

Don't worry bout a  whuppin, I can give one good as I can take one! them new stabs are for real, holding like a rock, no herky jerky shots yesterday......

And Trey, that EVO is sweet, but I'm gonna make a point to shoot the SS, got to see if the hype for real. All I know, if my bud Derik likes it enough to change, then it's a good bow. I just don't think it will take my PSE out of my hands tho....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

What did you get? Those l got from you should work good on the new rig a little heavy on the Hoyt though. Whats the brace on the Evo compared to the SS?


----------



## kcausey

Patents and BeeEss aside, still looks 7 years old....


----------



## kcausey

bowsmith said:


> It is a 2-track hybrid cam system.  There is only one Binary Cam System...and it's produced by BowTech.



Amen.


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> Not enough sun yet......got 5 more days to do nothing! Gonna wet a hook tomorrow in the surf, watched a guy catch a few small sharks and a whiting or two, and a couple of sting rays, got my stuff ready!


 
I wet a hook on Friday.  Not too bad, if I do say so myself!

See everyone next Sunday at RAC!


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> What did you get? Those l got from you should work good on the new rig a little heavy on the Hoyt though. Whats the brace on the Evo compared to the SS?





pasinthrough said:


> I wet a hook on Friday.  Not too bad, if I do say so myself!
> 
> See everyone next Sunday at RAC!



Squirrel, got new ultra light bars from Coach Bernie off AT....3.5oz for a 30" front bar. Balances the Supra right out.. Evo is 6" bh...think the SS is 7".....

Derik, I'm not wettin a hook that far out, just playin in the surf, did catch 4 sharks today and a couple of whiting, one of which became cut bait to catch the sharks!!!! Got a trip planned for the 22nd tho, 12 hrs in the gulf stream, out of Savannah. Looking for three or two like that!!!!


----------



## hound dog

Is it over?


----------



## pasinthrough

Nope, SlikSix just ordered one!


----------



## bowsmith

hound dog said:


> Is it over?



I could go into the inherent problems with the 2 track system, but that just might make some people blow up.


----------



## nhancedsvt

hound dog said:


> Is it over?



Long way from it...we're just getting started


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

You are correct, Derik, and with a new surprise camo pattern.  Hope to have in my hands Sunday!


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowsmith said:


> I could go into the inherent problems with the 2 track system, but that just might make some people blow up.



Yes, there are a few..Won't bother me, go ahead


----------



## Just 1 More

bowsmith said:


> I could go into the inherent problems with the 2 track system, but that just might make some people blow up.





Taylor Co. said:


> Yes, there are a few..Won't bother me, go ahead


----------



## hound dog

Just 1 More said:


>



O no not you again.  Have you not learned yet?


----------



## bowzone

http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=27&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=%22124%2F25.6%22&OS="124/25.6"&RS="124/25.6"


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowzone said:


> http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=27&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=%22124%2F25.6%22&OS="124/25.6"&RS="124/25.6"



Patent Application..March 4, 2010..Not a U.S. Patent..Not trying to be smart about it, just calling it like I read it.


----------



## Just 1 More

Taylor Co. said:


> Patent Application..March 4, 2010..Not a U.S. Patent..Not trying to be smart about it, just calling it like I read it.


----------



## Bow Only

Some of you guys leave me speachless.  If I told you I had the patent on the vibration dampening archery bipod, would I have to show you the patent?


----------



## mallardk

*got her today*

Big thanks to Adam for rigging her out, hha sight,qad rest, fuse stab. 67 # @ 271/2 draw, right at 280 fps which is faster than my 70# black ice.  Learned more with Adam today than 20  trips to any pro shop.   Biggest thing to me is it is so much smoother than my diamond black ice and with black ice ,once at wall with any movement its unleashing, with the obsession I have some room, which is great.  I have pulled back on deer before waiting on shot and all I'm thinking is pull hard to avoid any creep.  So far I'm liking a lot.


----------



## pasinthrough

mallardk said:


> Big thanks to Adam for rigging her out, hha sight,qad rest, fuse stab. 67 # @ 271/2 draw, right at 280 fps which is faster than my 70# black ice. Learned more with Adam today than 20 trips to any pro shop. Biggest thing to me is it is so much smoother than my diamond black ice and with black ice ,once at wall with any movement its unleashing, with the obsession I have some room, which is great. I have pulled back on deer before waiting on shot and all I'm thinking is pull hard to avoid any creep. So far I'm liking a lot.


 
Nice looking rig! 

Adam not only talks a good game, but he backs it up too!  

Hope to see everyone Sunday at RAC  www.racarchery.com


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*1more*

Nice...Thats...1more


----------



## hound dog

I got word of a 25.5 draw bow being brought to RAC on Sun. so may get to shoot one of these bow at last.

And something about a paper with a gold star saying level 10 or something like that. Hmmmm


----------



## nhancedsvt

Great looking bow mallard! For anyone interested we'll be at RAC this weekend like Derik said and will also be at the GON Blast.


----------



## Taylor Co.

mallardk said:


> Big thanks to Adam for rigging her out, hha sight,qad rest, fuse stab. 67 # @ 271/2 draw, right at 280 fps which is faster than my 70# black ice.  Learned more with Adam today than 20  trips to any pro shop.   Biggest thing to me is it is so much smoother than my diamond black ice and with black ice ,once at wall with any movement its unleashing, with the obsession I have some room, which is great.  I have pulled back on deer before waiting on shot and all I'm thinking is pull hard to avoid any creep.  So far I'm liking a lot.


Great looking bow! Congrats! I can't wait to try one out tomorrow!!
Some of you guys misunderstand me, I think..I don't just assume something is good until I try it. I can't just accept things as being awesome. I am truly excited about trying this bow, more than the shoot..if you are as curious as I am, come on out to RAC tomorrow for a test drive of the Obsession bow!


----------



## Bow Only

I've been on vacation for a week and didn't read all the posts, so now I thought I'd clear a few things up.  

Winchester licenses BowZone's 2 track cam from Rex.  If Richard had the patent, he wouldn't need to license it from them.  

High Country has absolutely nothing to do with Obsession Archery.  On the original prototype bow that Dennis made, it had some HCA components on the bow but that was his original concept.  They do have the roller guard patent, but that is it.  Their lawsuit with Rex will be brutal and this one won't be settled.  You have to pay the licensing fee or else!  Just ask Elite.

If you google High Country lawsuit and scroll down, you'll see the Darlington vs. HCA lawsuit.  That is BowZone's patent he assigned to Rex.  If you ask a lot of questions about assigning patents, patent posting dates and this or that, you've never been in the archery business and don't know how things work.  You can't see a finalized patent until they post it and that takes forever.  I've been there and know the deal.  As for the archery business, money talks and it's cut throat.  It's one reason I don't pursue any more of my ideas.  

Now everyone go to RAC tomorrow and fire a few off.  Dennis might even have his newest creation that is 21 fps faster than the Obsession SS.  How's that for you speed guys?


----------



## Taylor Co.

Richard submitted his patent application and was making a 2-track in 2005..Elite was just awarded a variation of part of the 2-track system on 07/01/2011.. 
I agree Matt, all that patent stuff is a slippery-slope..as I said earlier, I just want to shoot one of the bows.


----------



## pasinthrough

I'm up and will be on the way to RAC in a little bit.  If I can drive 2 1/2 hours, you boys in central Georgia have no excuse not to come and shoot one of these bows!

I can't wait to see what the subtle changes I made yesterday have done for my bow!

All this other stuff makes for good reading, but like I've said earlier,  the only thing I'm worried about is how good a bow it is.  After the pin gap elimination I had yesterday, I still can't believe how she shoots!


----------



## Bow Only

Taylor Co. said:


> Richard submitted his patent application and was making a 2-track in 2005..Elite was just awarded a variation of part of the 2-track system on 07/01/2011..
> I agree Matt, all that patent stuff is a slippery-slope..as I said earlier, I just want to shoot one of the bows.



Elite settled out of court and license the cam.  

Submitted patent applications don't matter, approved patent applications matter.  I had to weave around 7 previous patents on my archery bipod and it takes time for the examiners to review them.  No one ever hears about stuff like this because it's all behind the scenes.  Like HCA having the roller guard patent.  They weren't the first to make roller guards, but their patent application was approved first.  

Let us know how you think the Obsession shoots.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Headed out the door to RAC fellas. Y'all swing by and take a look at these new bows, you won't be sorry. In a time when tons of companies are being transferred overseas it's nice to have a GA company getting it done with a great product.

Y'all take a look at one and be sure to let us know what you think. Good or bad we appreciate all feedback!


----------



## alligood729

Got a chance to shoot the SS today at RAC shoot. Bow was smooth to draw, great valley, and quiet on the shot. I will say the draw stop on the limb was about as solid a wall as I've pulled into. I love the double draw stops on my EVO, but they stop on the cable, I do believe the limb stop is firmer, which, it should be.... Shortest draw Dennis had there was 28.5 which is a little long for me, but still had no issues shooting it. I took my EVO to compare, but with an inch difference in BH, really can't compare apples to apples. I'm really interested to see the latest creation with a 6 or so inch BH, to really compare with mine. 
I like the chronograph at RAC better than mine at home.....I get 300fps on my F1 Chrony, but RAC's chrony showed 305 for me...lol I like......Dennis shot his Victory x ringer thru my EVO, it got 320fps..me likey that too!!!  Saw the new camo as well, and from the description, the gray cams and limb pockets would make for a sharp bow.

Nice to see my friends Derik and Frank from South Carolina too. That's some dedication to ride 2.5hrs just to shoot a club shoot!! Also nice to meet Mr. Ramage too, he shoots his SS pretty good!



Still can't take my PSE out of my hands tho......


----------



## Bow Only

Well Trey, how'd it shoot?


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> Well Trey, how'd it shoot?



He wasn't able to make it. He would like the way it shoots tho...I bet...

I saw some interesting paperwork today too, that Dennis brought with him.....I'm not getting into all that, but it made for some good reading...


----------



## Johnbob_3

I actually changed my plans for the weekend to make the RAC shoot.  I got to shoot three different SS bows set at 60, between 60 and 70 and one at 70 lbs.  For comparisons, I shot a Matthews Z7 Saturday and a Hoyt CSX35...and I tell you what, to me the Obsession SS had the smoothest draw, the least vibration (really not much on any of them, but the SS had the least) and was the lightest.  SWEEEEEEEEEET is a word that can be applied to the SS, but still seems like an understatement.

I really appreciated seeing and meeting so many of the guys here on the forum...I even got some pointers on form and release that I hadn't heard before in my 20+ years of shooting bows and bowhunting.  It was quite nice for Dennis and Derik to take so much time in showing me the Obesession SS and answering any and every question I had.  I was really interested in this bow and that is why I took the drive to see it, hold it and shoot it.  I am sold and will be getting my order in immediately.  Dennis is a first-rate guy and fully committed to his products.  Again, it is an absolute pleasure to have this made in Georgia and I am glad to support it.  I can't wait to add myself to the fortunate cadre of the obsessed with this bow!    Folks, I can tell you that this bow is going to be a major hit...Dennis' cell phone was ringing all the way through the shoot with inquiry calls. 

As for the naysayers on this thread and other doubters out there...well, all I can say is that you missed a great chance to give it a try as well as talk with the guy who really knows his way around a bow.


----------



## Bow Only

alligood729 said:


> He wasn't able to make it. He would like the way it shoots tho...I bet...
> 
> *I saw some interesting paperwork today* too, that Dennis brought with him.....I'm not getting into all that, but it made for some good reading...



Isn't it


----------



## hound dog

If any of yall are thinking of getting a Obsession SS bow tell Dennis Lewis you want the RAC discount Per. Jody(Hound Dog)Miller


----------



## pasinthrough

Jody, you DOG!      You know that adds 10%...


----------



## alligood729

hound dog said:


> If any of yall are thinking of getting a Obsession SS bow tell Dennis Lewis you want the RAC discount Per. Jody(Hound Dog)Miller


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Obsession*

I saw the paperwork also alligood and was signed by a lawyer so im done reading about it..Alligood l know you are interested in the bows would be great to be on the same team.SOMETIMES CHANGE IS GOOD!!


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I saw the paperwork also alligood and was signed by a lawyer so im done reading about it..Alligood l know you are interested in the bows would be great to be on the same team.SOMETIMES CHANGE IS GOOD!!


----------



## hound dog

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I saw the paperwork also alligood and was signed by a lawyer so im done reading about it..Alligood l know you are interested in the bows would be great to be on the same team.SOMETIMES CHANGE IS GOOD!!


----------



## hound dog

hound dog said:


> If any of yall are thinking of getting a Obsession SS bow tell Dennis Lewis you want the RAC discount Per. Jody(Hound Dog)Miller




alligood729
Use the pass word it will help.


----------



## bowhunter chick

Just to let everyone know i shot at RAC today with my brand new obssession bow and i loved it the bow drew smooth and was very quiet with no vibrations thanks dennis and angela


----------



## Michaelp

What are they selling for???


----------



## pasinthrough

PM sent


----------



## bowhunter chick

i just checked the RAC scores for today i came in 1st with my new obssession bow in womens hunter.YEA HAW


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*1st*

Good shooting!! Looks like the takeover has started!!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Had a great time at the shoot today. I had a good time meeting up with friends and meeting new people also. 

Alligood, thanks again for letting me hook up and shoot with you guys. I had a heck of a time, hope I didn't hold you pros back too much. I hated that I couldn't stay to finish the course but the lake was calling my name.

For those of you who missed it, the Obsession crew will be at the GON Blast in a couple weeks. if we haven't sold you on a bow yet, swing by the Blast and we'll see about getting one in your hands. Thanks for all the kind words from those who shot it today, we appreciate it.


P.S. There is no secret password or pricing for Jody...mention my name and you get the ultra delux deal.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

bowhunter chick said:


> i just checked the RAC scores for today i came in 1st with my new obssession bow in womens hunter.YEA HAW


 Way to go Holly you just got your Obsession bow this week and already a win with it


----------



## bowhunter65

I have been tossing around the idea of upgrading my bow, what are the prices runing on the obsession bows. i hear alot of great things on here about them.


----------



## Taylor Co.

*Could not make it to RAC:*



Bow Only said:


> Well Trey, how'd it shoot?



I am going to try and get up with Dennis this week and shoot it. Will be down in Perry/Kathleen one day this week to practice for state..If it draws and holds like an Elite, Pearson, New Breed, Athens then Alligood is correct, I am going to like it..I have been a fan of the feel on those bows since they came out..
I have said it a few times and I'll say it again, I just like to know everything about a bow before I indulge myself into any part of it, especially if I am going to represent it..I guess since being a Sponsored Shooter for so many yrs. that it's just in my nature to be that way..I have to believe in it 100%. 
My 1st concern right now is the State Championship. I will be getting a new hunting bow this yr..and who knows, it may be an Obsession. Love that it is a local Co. and you can contact Dennis anytime...well, until this thing reaches epidemic proportions I hope.
One thing that is abundantly clear: Everyone who has an Obsession bow and has shot one, Loves It. That's definitely testament to it being a great bow. In the end, that's what really matters.


----------



## pasinthrough

bowhunter65 said:


> I have been tossing around the idea of upgrading my bow, what are the prices runing on the obsession bows. i hear alot of great things on here about them.


 

PM sent

Remember to ask for the RAC discount!  

Don't say you even know Jody or Dennis might just add a little aggravation fee!


----------



## Johnbob_3

WooHooOOooOOoo...I just talked to Dennis and mine is a good as ordered!  I can't wait...but, I guess I will have to!


----------



## badcompany

pasinthrough said:


> Jody, you DOG!      You know that adds 10%...



Hmm. Interesting statement seeing how things have transpired over the last few months. I will find out for all those interested though.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Johnbob_3 said:


> WooHooOOooOOoo...I just talked to Dennis and mine is a good as ordered!  I can't wait...but, I guess I will have to!



Good deal bud, you won't be disappointed!

I set out today and was going to do a little broadhead tuning. Shot a field tip at 20 yards and followed it with an Innerloc 3 blade...arrows in the same hole. Shot another field tip and followed it with a Muzzy 3 blade...arrows in the same hole. Repeated this several more time. I think I'm good.


----------



## bowhunter65

I've got a g5 sight and a qad ultra rest, it's a little bit loder model. Do you know if these will fit on the obsession bows? I was told they wouldn't fit on a newer mathews when I looked at them a while back.


----------



## hound dog

bowhunter65 said:


> I've got a g5 sight and a qad ultra rest, it's a little bit loder model. Do you know if these will fit on the obsession bows? I was told they wouldn't fit on a newer mathews when I looked at them a while back.



I don't see why not but don't take my word on it.


----------



## XJfire75

Anyone got one of these in NW Ga?

I'll be up here til next week. Or close to 75 on my way back next Monday? Really wanna shoot one!


----------



## alligood729

WHAT????? No posts since 10 last night?????? Can't have that......


----------



## 3Dshooter

*mmmmmmmmm*

I wonder why this bow looks alot like the obession ss bow makes me wonder who copied who??? This is HCA 2011 bow and it does have a couple things different like string stop and the roller cable guard is different other than the fact that HCA offers both style's and the other style is the same as the obession ss mmmm maybe stir the old pot some.......


----------



## 3Dshooter

*You*

can go to HCA and view the specs and they are identical for both the hca and the obession ss....


----------



## hound dog

Here we go again.

This is off the web site

Lightweight Deadly Accurate

Brace Height - 7.25

IBO Speed - 330 to 340 FPS

Axel to Axel - 33.75

Let Off - 80 Percent

Draw Weight - 50,60,70

Barnsdale Limbs

Patented BOSS Dual Sync Cams

Carbon String Stops


----------



## hound dog

3Dshooter said:


> I wonder why this bow looks alot like the obession ss bow makes me wonder who copied who??? This is HCA 2011 bow and it does have a couple things different like string stop and the roller cable guard is different other than the fact that HCA offers both style's and the other style is the same as the obession ss mmmm maybe stir the old pot some.......



Hmmmmmmmmmm

http://news.priorsmart.com/darlington-v-high-country-archery-l3xA/#Complaint


----------



## hound dog

3Dshooter said:


> can go to HCA and view the specs and they are identical for both the hca and the obession ss....



I looked. Did not see one identical to this bow. Can you show where you see it?

http://highcountryarchery.net/products/compound-bows


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> WHAT????? No posts since 10 last night?????? Can't have that......



See what you stared.


----------



## hound dog

You know we where talking this weekend and if you look there are alot of bows that look similar there are just so many ways you change a bow and sooner or later someone will come up with one that looks similar. It's not a bad thing just a few tweaks and you have a better bow that they did not get just right.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Not sure why everyone keeps calling this a HCA...

OK so the specs are similar, but the frame looks different, the string stops are different, the rollers aren't the same, and the cams are different... Not much left to be the same once you count all that out. If you mean it's the same as an HCA because they're both bows then yes I agree they are similar


----------



## Gadget

3Dshooter said:


> I wonder why this bow looks alot like the obession ss bow makes me wonder who copied who??? This is HCA 2011 bow and it does have a couple things different like string stop and the roller cable guard is different other than the fact that HCA offers both style's and the other style is the same as the obession ss mmmm maybe stir the old pot some.......




 Nice try


Obsession has the Dennis Wilson patented 2 track binary cam system.

X10 has 3 track binary cam patented by Rex Darlington, of which they  never applied or paid licensing and the reason for the lawsuit.

Also.................
Different roller guards
Different string stops
Different grip
Different shelf
Different brace height
Sight window X10= 5 3/4"; SS= 6 1/2"
Axle to Axle X10=33; SS= 33 3/4
Cable rod offset X10=yes; SS= No


I could keep going........


----------



## nhancedsvt

Gadget said:


> Nice try
> 
> 
> Obsession has the Dennis Wilson patented 2 track binary cam system.
> 
> X10 has 3 track binary cam patented by Rex Darlington, of which they  never applied or paid licensing and the reason for the lawsuit.
> 
> Also.................
> Different roller guards
> Different string stops
> Different grip
> Different shelf
> Different brace height
> Sight window X10= 5 3/4"; SS= 6 1/2"
> Axle to Axle X10=33; SS= 33 3/4
> Cable rod offset X10=yes; SS= No
> 
> 
> I could keep going........



Yeah...what he said!


----------



## alligood729

3Dshooter said:


> I wonder why this bow looks alot like the obession ss bow makes me wonder who copied who??? This is HCA 2011 bow and it does have a couple things different like string stop and the roller cable guard is different other than the fact that HCA offers both style's and the other style is the same as the obession ss mmmm maybe stir the old pot some.......



Ah, come on.....



hound dog said:


> See what you stared.



Might as well have been me as anybody else...lol


----------



## Georgia71

XJ Fire75, I have one close to 75 in the Smyrna, Marietta area if you want to see and shoot it. Let me know and I will give you contact info.


----------



## hound dog

#295


----------



## Gadget

hound dog said:


> #295




with a post like that one might think you were intentionally trying to propagate this thread...


----------



## hound dog

Gadget said:


> with a post like that one might think you were intentionally trying to propagate this thread...



Just like that number thats all.


----------



## 3Dshooter

*Just*

ask Dennis Lewis where the prototype of his bow came from??  HCA....


----------



## alligood729

3Dshooter said:


> ask Dennis Lewis where the prototype of his bow came from??  HCA....



And a Mathews Monster, Bear Carnage, and the Invasion are "similar" to my X Force......
am I missing something??

Oh......#299.....lololol
Who will post # 300?????


----------



## nhancedsvt

hey


----------



## pasinthrough

And just like that, #301 is in the books.  

Looks like plenty of orders are headed out the door this week...  I guess the orders were made by folks that actually shot the bow as opposed to those who saw it on the internet...


----------



## alligood729

nhancedsvt said:


> hey



And there it is....I figured it'd be Derik....




Oh, he got 301....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Ss*

If thats so it was well improved!! A 1st time shooter can tell that..Maybe you should compare them by shooting them both then we can move on to the next model...


----------



## JCBANJO02

any lefties around newnan/senoia/harolson area want to try the SS out let me know and you can come by and take her for a test drive.


----------



## pasinthrough

JCBANJO02 said:


> any lefties around newnan/senoia/harolson area want to try the SS out let me know and you can come by and take her for a test drive.


 
Gotta update that avatar soon.


----------



## JCBANJO02

you are correct i thought that right after i made the post.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Derik, I don't know about all those who shot the bow this weekend buying...I know I bought only one bow!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Ss*

Maybe tommorow l will be picking up the SS...313


----------



## BowanaLee

I better get my buck early. Theres gonna be to many Obsession bows in the woods to take a chance.


----------



## JCBANJO02

bowanna you better not let to many walk thats for sure. 
maybe we should have a $5 side pot for all the Obsession shooters on why draws blood on a deer first. 1/2 pot goes to first doe, 1/2 goes to the 1st 120 inch plus buck.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*going down*

I got a biggg one over here going down on day one...


----------



## Bow Only

3Dshooter said:


> ask Dennis Lewis where the prototype of his bow came from??  HCA....



Why would you post something like this when it is not correct?  Do you know Dennis, Nathan, or Spencer?


----------



## nhancedsvt

3Dshooter said:


> ask Dennis Lewis where the prototype of his bow came from??  HCA....



I did...and it didn't


----------



## badcompany

alligood729 said:


> And a Mathews Monster, Bear Carnage, and the Invasion are "similar" to my X Force......
> am I missing something??



You hit the nail on the head! They all start looking alike after a while. I couldn't give a rats rear end if it looks like this bow or that bow. My questions are how does it hold and shoot? My answers are great and great! I am seriously trying to come up with a way to get hold of one of these bows.


----------



## alligood729

badcompany said:


> You hit the nail on the head! They all start looking alike after a while. I couldn't give a rats rear end if it looks like this bow or that bow. My questions are how does it hold and shoot? My answers are great and great! I am seriously trying to come up with a way to get hold of one of these bows.



Bingo....we have a winner...........


----------



## 3Dshooter

*Well*

let's see just how many Obession SS bow's make the podium at the state asa shoot this Saturday and Sunday...I doubt any will make it in the hunter class with a bow designed for Hunting....


----------



## 3Dshooter

Bow Only said:


> Why would you post something like this when it is not correct?  Do you know Dennis, Nathan, or Spencer?



I saw his prototype hit archerytalk when he first brought it out at the ata show that year, looked identical to the hca speed pro that year and about 500 users on archerytalk believe the same thing.  I also saw it when he first brought it down to chuck's when it had the same cable guard/stop just like the hca speed pro so I"ve seen this bow from the beginning, compare it to a 2010  HCA speed pro and I'll bet they look over 90% alike.....


----------



## nhancedsvt

3Dshooter said:


> let's see just how many Obession SS bow's make the podium at the state asa shoot this Saturday and Sunday...I doubt any will make it in the hunter class with a bow designed for Hunting....



The chances are that probably won't happen...why? Because it's a brand new bow company and there aren't near as many shooters shooting them as opposed to other companies. That doesn't say anything about the bow though so I'm not sure what the argument is there.



3Dshooter said:


> I saw his prototype hit archerytalk when he first brought it out at the ata show that year, looked identical to the hca speed pro that year and about 500 users on archerytalk believe the same thing.  I also saw it when he first brought it down to chuck's when it had the same cable guard/stop just like the hca speed pro so I"ve seen this bow from the beginning, compare it to a 2010  HCA speed pro and I'll bet they look over 90% alike.....



Yeah ok.... So you've gone from it looking exactly like the HCA to it probably looking like an old model. This argument is tired. NEXT!!!


----------



## alligood729

3Dshooter said:


> let's see just how many Obession SS bow's make the podium at the state asa shoot this Saturday and Sunday...I doubt any will make it in the hunter class with a bow designed for Hunting....



If I shot hunter and had one I bet I would.....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Podium*


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> After 10 years of exclusively shooting BowTechs...   I just placed my order for an Obsession SS with Dennis Lewis down in Dry Branch.
> 
> It should be in early next week and as soon as I get her outfitted and sighted in, I'll post up some pics to show her off.



Lets go back in time. This all started when a man ordered a new bow that he was excited about and it turned in to this.
All I have to say is wow.


----------



## nhancedsvt

hound dog said:


> Lets go back in time. This all started when a man ordered a new bow that he was excited about and it turned in to this.
> All I have to say is wow.



Haters gonna hate


----------



## fatboy84

nhancedsvt said:


> Haters gonna hate



And skaters gonna skate.


----------



## hound dog

nhancedsvt said:


> Haters gonna hate



I'm mad at you I wanted to be 300.

And all you said is hey.


----------



## nhancedsvt

hound dog said:


> I'm mad at you I wanted to be 300.
> 
> And all you said is hey.



Speak softly and carry an Obsession bow grasshopper


----------



## pasinthrough

hound dog said:


> I'm mad at you I wanted to be 300.
> 
> And all you said is hey.


 

It's all good Dog, you can have 400!


----------



## hound dog

327


----------



## mattech

Forum rules: Only one drivel thread at a time.


----------



## nhancedsvt

mattech said:


> Forum rules: Only one drivel thread at a time.



Yeah but this is serious bidness!


----------



## pasinthrough

On a serious note, I could care less if it wins a trophy in whatever class.  As long as it fills my freezer, I'll be good with it.  

Somebody ought to write a song...You do yo thang, and I'll do mine...


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> On a serious note, I could care less if it wins a trophy in whatever class.  As long as it fills my freezer, I'll be good with it.
> 
> Somebody ought to write a song...You do yo thang, and I'll do mine...



Thas' right up my alley, I think I'll write Dennis a song.......what should I call it??


----------



## BowanaLee

3Dshooter said:


> let's see just how many Obession SS bow's make the podium at the state asa shoot this Saturday and Sunday...I doubt any will make it in the hunter class with a bow designed for Hunting....



Seeing theres hundreds of thousands of bows out there but only 300 obsession bows. This cant be taken seriously.  

I'll have mine next to me all through deer season. But shhhhhh, don't let the deer know.


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> Thas' right up my alley, I think I'll write Dennis a song.......what should I call it??



The SLOOOWWW BOW.


----------



## alligood729

hound dog said:


> The SLOOOWWW BOW.



you would....lol


----------



## Bow Only

3Dshooter said:


> I saw his prototype hit archerytalk when he first brought it out at the ata show that year, looked identical to the hca speed pro that year and about 500 users on archerytalk believe the same thing.  I also saw it when he first brought it down to chuck's when it had the same cable guard/stop just like the hca speed pro so I"ve seen this bow from the beginning, compare it to a 2010  HCA speed pro and I'll bet they look over 90% alike.....



Hi, my name is Matt, what's yours?  Do I know you?

You know if 500 users on Archery Talk believe it, it must be true.  Have you read anything I've written earlier in this thread?  Did Dennis once steal your girlfriend or something?  Are you jealous of all his Georgia P&Y's or his State and Triple Crown Titles?  I'm glad you've seen and followed this bow from the beginning.  I'm sure Dennis appreciates your interest but the negative tone in your posts can get rather discouraging.  Do you have anything you would like to talk about?  Maybe it's a personal issue manifesting itself as negativity towards Obsession Archery?  Whatever it is, it is getting old.  If you have nothing positive to add to this thread, please refrain from posting.  

Good luck this year shooting whatever bow you are shooting.  We are all on the same team.


----------



## badcompany

3Dshooter said:


> let's see just how many Obession SS bow's make the podium at the state asa shoot this Saturday and Sunday...I doubt any will make it in the hunter class with a bow designed for Hunting....



Come on dude. You know I don't have one yet, i've already posted that.


----------



## Johnbob_3

#337


----------



## Paul White

Shot a bow at obsession today that had a 27 inch draw, set at 55 lbs that shot 288 fps. With an 8 grain per inch arrow.


----------



## bowzone

Brian Carroll , you have been introduced to matt


----------



## alligood729

#340.....


----------



## Gadget

bowzone said:


> Brian Carroll , you have been introduced to matt





Oh so that's who it is..........


----------



## bowhunter chick

3Dshooter said:


> let's see just how many Obession SS bow's make the podium at the state asa shoot this Saturday and Sunday...I doubt any will make it in the hunter class with a bow designed for Hunting....



i have an obssession ss bow and i won last weekend with it in womens hunter and i am with asa


----------



## badcompany

bowhunter chick said:


> i have an obssession ss bow and i won last weekend with it in womens hunter and i am with asa



Sorry, I plum forgot about you shooting one now. VERY good chance of one winning a hunter class now.


----------



## 3Dshooter

bowzone said:


> Brian Carroll , you have been introduced to matt



Thank you Dennis Wilson for the intro but i already knew who matt was....and if he wants my name I'll tell him...


----------



## bowzone

New bow,  27" 55lbs , ibo appropriate arrow for draw weight and length
318 fps,
That is super fast


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bow*

Thats fast...Looks like l will need a heavy arrow to SLOW IT DOWN for the PODIUM!!


----------



## 3Dshooter

Bow Only said:


> Hi, my name is Matt, what's yours?  Do I know you?
> 
> You know if 500 users on Archery Talk believe it, it must be true.  Have you read anything I've written earlier in this thread?  Did Dennis once steal your girlfriend or something?  Are you jealous of all his Georgia P&Y's or his State and Triple Crown Titles?  I'm glad you've seen and followed this bow from the beginning.  I'm sure Dennis appreciates your interest but the negative tone in your posts can get rather discouraging.  Do you have anything you would like to talk about?  Maybe it's a personal issue manifesting itself as negativity towards Obsession Archery?  Whatever it is, it is getting old.  If you have nothing positive to add to this thread, please refrain from posting.
> 
> Good luck this year shooting whatever bow you are shooting.  We are all on the same team.



I don't depend on luck and I shoot the same bow as your good friend Tim Knight so by doing that I know I have a dependable bow and a company that will stand behind it believe me Pete Shepely holds more archery patents than most folks in this industry and has done so on his own, he did it with out having to copy from someone else's  design.  But since no one patents the design of their riser's we could all start our own bow company.  Matt i do this just to watch all of ya'll running around here like chickens with their heads cut off thinking this new obession ss bow is the next best thing to sliced bread.  This bow will be old news in a very short time and everyone will be back to shooting Matthews, PSE, Bowtech, Elite's and Hoyts before you know it, it's the nature of the "What's hot at any given time" syndrome, this little debate may have even helped him out but in the end it will all be the same...  and i'm not on anybody's team....


----------



## 3Dshooter

pasinthrough said:


> And just like that, #301 is in the books.
> 
> Looks like plenty of orders are headed out the door this week...  I guess the orders were made by folks that actually shot the bow as opposed to those who saw it on the internet...



I did shoot and look at his old prototype long before you did and didn't like it then and doubt if i would like it now..


----------



## pasinthrough

I'm happy for you.


----------



## nhancedsvt

3Dshooter said:


> I don't depend on luck and I shoot the same bow as your good friend Tim Knight so by doing that I know I have a dependable bow and a company that will stand behind it believe me Pete Shepely holds more archery patents than most folks in this industry and has done so on his own, he did it with out having to copy from someone else's  design.  But since no one patents the design of their riser's we could all start our own bow company.  Matt i do this just to watch all of ya'll running around here like chickens with their heads cut off thinking this new obession ss bow is the next best thing to sliced bread.  This bow will be old news in a very short time and everyone will be back to shooting Matthews, PSE, Bowtech, Elite's and Hoyts before you know it, it's the nature of the "What's hot at any given time" syndrome, this little debate may have even helped him out but in the end it will all be the same...  and i'm not on anybody's team....





3Dshooter said:


> I did shoot and look at his old prototype long before you did and didn't like it then and doubt if i would like it now..



Seriously, what is your deal? I would think anyone in the archery world would be ecstatic to see an up and coming bow company start right in their state. Regardless of who produces the bow, all archers benefit when a new product hits the market. PSE makes a quality bow, and so does Obsession. You shoot whatever makes you happy and we'll do the same. Like I said before, this bashing just for the sake of arguing is getting old. Give it a rest. If you don't think the bow is quality, you've made your point so move on. Like said before, this thread was started by a man who was happy to have a new bow. If you don't have anything valuable to add to that then there is really no reason to post here.

Man is it bow season yet?


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> I'm happy for you.



NO I'm happy for you.

O #351


----------



## SWWTV

Mr. 3D the rider you looked at was tow years ago. The Obsession SS rider is totally differestated Gadet stated sight window different. Arrow shelf different, Handle totally different, cut outs different, cams  1000% different,  weight different what more can be different before its not a bow. NO COPING HERE!  Got one question for you Mr. Don't know what your talking about, does your bow have limbs strings and wheels is it made of aluminium? I guess uncle Pete COPIED somebody wow unbelievable


----------



## SWWTV

Corrections my fingers are too big for my phone's key board( riser two)


----------



## SWWTV

As you mentioned PSE and Mathews are great companies and are strong they also swap patents with other companies is that coping each other no. Its smart business companies share and trade patents all the time. The Two Track cam was invented by Dennis Wilson of Warner Robins which is in my opion as several other bow companies and its customers believe it is the hottest cam system on the market. Over half of the Bow companies license the Wilson two track from Georgia. OBSESSION SS A GEORGIA BOW . SS Stands for super sweet shootin "Now that you've been caught what's next" All Bow companies started with a bow which


----------



## mallardk

*Sighted in*

Obession ss, shooting this past week sighting in  at 20 and 40 yards with hha sight.  Finally put tape number 29 down, went back out, dialed in 30, bullseye, dialed to 25, bullseye, back to 20 bullseye at 40 a 1/2 inch to right, but vertical dead on.  Will head out this weekend and try my 50 and 60 just to see if it works that far out, before lectures about shooting a deer at 60 yards, I'm just seeing if it will do it.   I'm liking this bow more and more.


----------



## SWWTV

Its like the wheel they all look similar some cost more,  some last longer some ride almost as smooth as the Obsession SS. I am proud to have owned a PSE 'martin and many others bows,  they all make a fine bow!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Mr.3d*

Dont understand your problem but im getting my SS tommorow and we can solve it on the range you have the advantage but the SS will make up for that.What class are you shooting?? The talk is over im calling you out son!!


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Dont understand your problem but im getting my SS tommorow and we can solve it on the range you have the advantage but the SS will make up for that.What class are you shooting?? The talk is over im calling you out son!!


----------



## Johnbob_3

Its a day closer to bow season than it was yesterday.  Despite all the acclaim 3Dshooter makes about his own equipment...I can't help but wonder if he is really jealous of those of us who have purchased or have on order an Obsession bow.  As has been posted, he is welcome to shoot whatever he has or chooses to have.  However, the consistent castigation against those who are excited about something new - and even tested to varying degrees by some of us is really suspect.      The way he keeps posting to this thread it appears he has developed an obsession with the Obsession SS because I bet he doesn't stop with his nonsense and even posts yetagain to the thread.


----------



## BowanaLee

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Dont understand your problem but im getting my SS tommorow and we can solve it on the range you have the advantage but the SS will make up for that.What class are you shooting?? The talk is over im calling you out son!!



>>>>>---------------------> Lets get it on !


----------



## Gadget

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Dont understand your problem but im getting my SS tommorow and we can solve it on the range you have the advantage but the SS will make up for that.What class are you shooting?? The talk is over im calling you out son!!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

#362


----------



## Johnbob_3

#363 <-- cool number!


----------



## Taylor Co.

Wow..this thread was started to sell bows..should do well at accomplishing the goal..
Enjoy your new bows folks. I'll say it's the Indian, not the bow. 
I've still not been able to shoot one. I had an Elite GT500 2-yrs ago with the same cam system(2nd yr. It was in production)..shouldn't have ever sold it, it was a hunting machine(almost had to push it to let it down). The R2B2 cam was also awesome back some yrs ago(same system).  The 2-track with a Splitter/Yoke to take out any cam lean is even better. 
I look forward to shooting one of the Obsession bows.


----------



## Bow Only

3Dshooter said:


> I don't depend on luck and I shoot the same bow as your good friend Tim Knight so by doing that I know I have a dependable bow and a company that will stand behind it believe me Pete Shepely holds more archery patents than most folks in this industry and has done so on his own, he did it with out having to copy from someone else's  design.  But since no one patents the design of their riser's we could all start our own bow company.  Matt i do this just to watch all of ya'll running around here like chickens with their heads cut off thinking this new obession ss bow is the next best thing to sliced bread.  This bow will be old news in a very short time and everyone will be back to shooting Matthews, PSE, Bowtech, Elite's and Hoyts before you know it, it's the nature of the "What's hot at any given time" syndrome, this little debate may have even helped him out but in the end it will all be the same...  and i'm not on anybody's team....


You have no idea what bow Tim shoots.  Only a handfull of people have even seen it.  Yes, it's made of PSE components, but it's not a bow in production.  I'm glad you don't depend on luck or on anybody's team.  Going it solo it seems.  With your negative attitude, I can clearly see why.  A successful hunter once told me, "I'd rather be lucky than good."  Oh, have you ever met Pete?  He's a pretty nice guy.


Taylor Co. said:


> Wow..this thread was started to sell bows..should do well at accomplishing the goal..
> Enjoy your new bows folks. I'll say it's the Indian, not the bow.
> I've still not been able to shoot one. I had an Elite GT500 2-yrs ago with the same cam system(2nd yr. It was in production)..shouldn't have ever sold it, it was a hunting machine(almost had to push it to let it down). The R2B2 cam was also awesome back some yrs ago(same system).  The 2-track with a Splitter/Yoke to take out any cam lean is even better.
> I look forward to shooting one of the Obsession bows.



While the Elite does use a two track cam, the cams are completely different and the cam on the Obsession is faster.  It is probably the fastest two track on the market right now.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Matt, come on man, they are not completely different..if you are talking about the Tour, then yeah they may be. They are roughly the same speed.Yeah, I guess the SS is a bit faster, I'll give you that.. Elite smoothed out their cams for 2010 in favor of a smoother feel. The 1st 2008.05 GT500 IBO'd around 340. The New Breed Genetix which has the same 2- track design is 33" ATA, 7" (actual7.25)brace height. The IBO is 343 and has been produced for, this is the 3rd yr. I have shot a Genetix it is a sweet bow.But to say they are completely different, I cannot agree. The only difference is the cutouts in the cams and riser oh yeah the Roller guard. The New Breed uses the cable rod. If theyt went with the roller guard it would preload the limbs more, by holding the cables in a static position and it would probably be the same speed or faster.
I am not denying that the Obsession is a fast bow. Is it durable? They just came out? Time will tell on that. I'm just not ready to claim it is the best bow to come along. I hope it is for you. But, I am not convinced of that yet.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Bow Only said:


> You have no idea what bow Tim shoots.  Only a handfull of people have even seen it.  Yes, it's made of PSE components, but it's not a bow in production.  I'm glad you don't depend on luck or on anybody's team.  Going it solo it seems.  With your negative attitude, I can clearly see why.  A successful hunter once told me, "I'd rather be lucky than good."  Oh, have you ever met Pete?  He's a pretty nice guy.
> 
> 
> While the Elite does use a two track cam, the cams are completely different and the cam on the Obsession is faster.  It is probably the fastest two track on the market right now.


Bryan, aka 3dshooter knows what combination of cams are on Tim's bow and what it is. Heck he's building a PSE hybrid/frankenbow right now. He got a set of cams from down there in Dublin the other day.
As for me, I know specs on darn near everything out there..I doubt very seriously there are very many people more knowledgable..


----------



## bowzone

Trey, it's not suprising to me that You only notice cosmetic differences, because that is the extent of your knowledge of compound bows, so it is not suprising that you made the above comments,
But I can tell you thier is a very important thing called geometry that makes each cam different, makes one cam faster than others, that's as far as I will try to explain this to You , You stick to what you know ( cosmetics) and leave the differences in cams geometry to the folks that understand how they work


----------



## Taylor Co.

bowzone said:


> Trey, it's not suprising to me that You only notice cosmetic differences, because that is the extent of your knowledge of compound bows, so it is not suprising that you made the above comments,
> But I can tell you thier is a very important thing called geometry that makes each cam different, makes one cam faster than others, that's as far as I will try to explain this to You , You stick to what you know ( cosmetics) and leave the differences in cams geometry to the folks that understand how they work



I know a little  more than that DW..I can assure you. No doubt that geometry makes a difference, duh..Thus, different draw force curves..
As far as me being a designer/engineer, you are in the bullseye, that's a fact, I am not.


----------



## alligood729

#370....



"The suspense, the drama, the truth, the lies, yes, these are..........



"THE BOWS OF OUR LIVES"                   tune in about 15mins from now for out latest saga....


sarcasm and pun (and fun!!) intended


----------



## nhancedsvt

alligood729 said:


> #370....
> 
> 
> 
> "The suspense, the drama, the truth, the lies, yes, these are..........
> 
> 
> 
> "THE BOWS OF OUR LIVES"                   tune in about 15mins from now for out latest saga....
> 
> 
> sarcasm and pun (and fun!!) intended


----------



## Taylor Co.

alligood729 said:


> #370....
> 
> 
> 
> "The suspense, the drama, the truth, the lies, yes, these are..........
> 
> 
> 
> "THE BOWS OF OUR LIVES"                   tune in about 15mins from now for out latest saga....
> 
> 
> sarcasm and pun (and fun!!) intended



It's all in discussion and fun!


----------



## Taylor Co.

*I stand on this post, I want to try one:*



Taylor Co. said:


> I am going to try and get up with Dennis this week and shoot it. Will be down in Perry/Kathleen one day this week to practice for state..If it draws and holds like an Elite, Pearson, New Breed, Athens then Alligood is correct, I am going to like it..I have been a fan of the feel on those bows since they came out..
> I have said it a few times and I'll say it again, I just like to know everything about a bow before I indulge myself into any part of it, especially if I am going to represent it..I guess since being a Sponsored Shooter for so many yrs. that it's just in my nature to be that way..I have to believe in it 100%.
> My 1st concern right now is the State Championship. I will be getting a new hunting bow this yr..and who knows, it may be an Obsession. Love that it is a local Co. and you can contact Dennis anytime...well, until this thing reaches epidemic proportions I hope.
> One thing that is abundantly clear: Everyone who has an Obsession bow and has shot one, Loves It. That's definitely testament to it being a great bow. In the end, that's what really matters.



I stand by this post here.


----------



## hound dog

Group hug. #374


----------



## Taylor Co.

hound dog said:


> Group hug. #374



 I agree Jody!
I just got off of the phone w/Dennis L owner of Obsession..I called and he answered..That's a great bonus. It's amazing what a phone conversation can yield.. I am going to try and shoot one this afternoon..If not, it'll be in the next few days.
I am genuinely excited about it. He has dispelled any of my concerns over patents and so on and so forth..
I stand corrected. He's got every "i-dotted" and "t-crossed". I am convinced..that's all I wanted..NOW, I GOT TO SHOOT ONE


----------



## nhancedsvt

Taylor Co. said:


> I agree Jody!
> I just got off of the phone w/Dennis L owner of Obsession..I called and he answered..That's a great bonus. It's amazing what a phone conversation can yield.. I am going to try and shoot one this afternoon..If not, it'll be in the next few days.
> I am genuinely excited about it. He has dispelled any of my concerns over patents and so on and so forth..
> I stand corrected. He's got every "i-dotted" and "t-crossed". I am convinced..that's all I wanted..NOW, I GOT TO SHOOT ONE



told you so

Be sure to let us know what you think when you shoot one


----------



## Taylor Co.

nhancedsvt said:


> told you so
> 
> Be sure to let us know what you think when you shoot one



I know, it's just my nature man.


----------



## hound dog

Taylor Co. said:


> I agree Jody!
> I just got off of the phone w/Dennis L owner of Obsession..I called and he answered..That's a great bonus. It's amazing what a phone conversation can yield.. I am going to try and shoot one this afternoon..If not, it'll be in the next few days.
> I am genuinely excited about it. He has dispelled any of my concerns over patents and so on and so forth..
> I stand corrected. He's got every "i-dotted" and "t-crossed". I am convinced..that's all I wanted..NOW, I GOT TO SHOOT ONE



So what color you going to get? Tell him you want the RAC discount.


----------



## Gadget

hound dog said:


> Tell him you want the RAC discount.




that's just chump change, if you want a real discount then say you want the Gadget deal.....

 submit your application early then maybe we can start you off at level I prostaff too.......


----------



## pasinthrough

Come on Gadget! 

Dennis knows what's going on with this thread.  I think a few little birds keep him informed...

Everybody knows you get the best deal with the Pasinthrough thread mention ! !    

Good thing he has the unlimited plan on that phone of his...

Oh, I almost forgot... #380!


----------



## 3Dshooter

bowzone said:


> Trey, it's not suprising to me that You only notice cosmetic differences, because that is the extent of your knowledge of compound bows, so it is not suprising that you made the above comments,
> But I can tell you thier is a very important thing called geometry that makes each cam different, makes one cam faster than others, that's as far as I will try to explain this to You , You stick to what you know ( cosmetics) and leave the differences in cams geometry to the folks that understand how they work



your funny..........


----------



## 3darcher

Time for you boys to go the the state tourney and leave this one alone.....btw squirrel, I like the way you communicate on here. I heard you got that new bow. bring it to CBG tomorrow. what time are you and bowanna meeting at the 1st stake. I want in on the action.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

All I can say is !!!!

Leave it to ole PT to always gettin something  up.

I can't hardly wait to shoot one and be the Judge for myself. I hope to do that next weekend.


btw PT where is my grouper??


----------



## pasinthrough

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> btw PT where is my grouper??


 
Still in the freezer! I'm going back in a few weeks to get some more!  You never know what I might bring back out of the water this year...


Oh, I'll see you next weekend at the Blast!


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> Still in the freezer! I'm going back in a few weeks to get some more!  You never know what I might bring back out of the water this year...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'll see you next weekend at the Blast!



This is not a fishing thread. #185


----------



## Johnbob_3

Taylor Co. said:


> I agree Jody!
> I just got off of the phone w/Dennis L owner of Obsession..I called and he answered..That's a great bonus. It's amazing what a phone conversation can yield.. I am going to try and shoot one this afternoon..If not, it'll be in the next few days.
> I am genuinely excited about it. He has dispelled any of my concerns over patents and so on and so forth..
> I stand corrected. He's got every "i-dotted" and "t-crossed". I am convinced..that's all I wanted..NOW, I GOT TO SHOOT ONE



Good golly Miss Molly!  We got us a convert in the making...breathe in the magic dust  Taylor Co....easy there, not too much all of a sudden.  No close your eyes and feel the smooth, evenly loaded draw and let that arrow fly FAST to the bullseye!  Yessssss, that is it....that's the ticket!  It is just a matter of time and you, too, will be a Level XXY Pro Staff member.


----------



## hound dog

#187. Ok so when it get to 399 let me have 400 I have something to say that I was going to say at 300 but some lamo took it to say HEY.


----------



## nhancedsvt

hey


----------



## Pointpuller

This thread has turned into the longest and most entertaining commercial I have ever seen!!!  Sounds like a heck of a bow yall are promoting.  Hats off to the masterminds behind the marketing of this product/thread.  2 thumbs up.


----------



## pasinthrough

Pointpuller said:


> This thread has turned into the longest and most entertaining commercial I have ever seen!!! Sounds like a heck of a bow yall are promoting. Hats off to the masterminds behind the marketing of this product/thread. 2 thumbs up.


 

Thank you!  

I don't expect some to believe this but I never intended this to go this far.  I was just excited about getting my first new bow since 2007.  I'm still very happy with my purchase and with 69ft lb of KE, I think it'll do just fine with anything I care to hunt with.  

Jody, you're getting close to that 400 now...

#390 in the books!


----------



## Johnbob_3

I am on pins and arrows waiting for the revelation that Jody wants to share with us...so....



hey,



we are



one more post closer to the mysterious #400!  Woe to whomever steals it or if Jody misses it.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Pointpuller said:


> This thread has turned into the longest and most entertaining commercial I have ever seen!!!  Sounds like a heck of a bow yall are promoting.  Hats off to the masterminds behind the marketing of this product/thread.  2 thumbs up.




"Commercial????"

This ain't no stinking commercial - there is not any spin here or distortion of the facts or even any sex or pictures of beautiful people holding this bow and looking cool!  This is merely the enthusiasm surrounding a new product offering and the impressions of those who have tried it...and who have fallen under the influence of a smooth draw, no vibration and willingness to support to a company here in Georgia that is making what by all accounts appears to be an excellent offering.  Why, if it were not for all of this, ahem, sniff-sniff, umm, uhh, magic dust all over my face, I could write even more.  Actually, if I had my bow in hand and were out practicing with it RIGHT NOW, I could write even more great stuff about this bow.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*New bow*

I got to test the 2012 model bow still testing but for short draw shooters this is it.I shot it 26 draw 5 grains per pound at 55 pounds shot 317 add that up for a 29 or 30 inch draw.. Nice cams same smooth draw and wall..I could go on but that said enough


----------



## Paul White

This is my first bow since the switchback, so I'm excited about it too. It's the only one I've shot that was close to as smooth and i think its smoother. Can't wait to see what Dennis comes out with next. Might have to retire this one to 3D and hunt with an even faster one.


----------



## Taylor Co.

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I got to test the 2012 model bow still testing but for short draw shooters this is it.I shot it 26 draw 5 grains per pound at 55 pounds shot 317 add that up for a 29 or 30 inch draw.. Nice cams same smooth draw and wall..I could go on but that said enough



Dennis said it was awesome yesterday when I talked to him...His speeds were close to that, sounds like you been working on it. I am glad that you are digging it..I can't wait to shoot it..Whether you shoot it tomorrow or not(eventhough the draw is too short for me, I'd like to shoot it) please bring it. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Hey HD......quit hitting the 1 key........we are in the 3's now!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Hey HD......quit hitting the 1 key........we are in the 3's now!!!



You just can't help some people....


----------



## Gadget

Pointpuller said:


> This thread has turned into the longest and most entertaining commercial I have ever seen!!!  Sounds like a heck of a bow yall are promoting.  Hats off to the masterminds behind the marketing of this product/thread.  2 thumbs up.




  Nobody conjured up this thread in their minds and then deployed ppl to go out and talk about it......... this is just word of mouth at work!



Only 2 more for the magic 400..........


----------



## nhancedsvt

1 more Jody...where you be?


----------



## hound dog

#400 wow.  Ok so this thread was about a man that bought a new bow and it turned  into this.  So it has been fun and it has helped and I know Dennis like to thank everyone for there help even the people that was trying to bash the bow. So if you like to see this bow and shoot it come to the GON blast I know he will be there to answer all of your questions that you may have and stop by the archery shoot and say HEY.


----------



## hound dog

I had something else I was going to say but I'll wait till #600 to say it. To all the archers it don't mater what bow you shoot as long you are shooting. Remember wear you safty harness when hunting so you can go hone to your loved ones. 

O and he has a Obsession in my draw now so as soon as I get I'll let you know what I think about it.

#401


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bad*

I took the SS through a hardcore test and its still here and anybody that knows me will tell you l can tear them up..Thanks to Steve at 12 point for fine tuning the bow!! Was busting nocks at 50 yards even when l punch the trigger its still there.The Hoyt is for sale but l would try Obsession before you buy..Dennis l see why you have a lifetime warranty you cant tear um up!! Great bow!!! Trey l will be there in the morning not a fan of somebody shooting my bow but like l said you cant tear it up find me tommorow and you can shoot all you like....NOT FOR SALE before you ask.


----------



## fatboy84

hound dog said:


> I had something else I was going to say but I'll wait till #600 to say it. To all the archers it don't mater what bow you shoot as long you are shooting. Remember where you safty harness when hunting so you can go hone to your loved ones.
> 
> O and he has a Obsession in my draw now so as soon as I get I'll let you know what I think about it.
> 
> #401



Didn't know they had 22" draws


----------



## hound dog

fatboy84 said:


> Didn't know they had 22" draws



that's not nice.


----------



## pasinthrough

Squirrel,

How did you do today on your first time out with that new bow!  I hear, not too bad.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Not  Today*



3Dshooter said:


> let's see just how many Obession SS bow's make the podium at the state asa shoot this Saturday and Sunday...I doubt any will make it in the hunter class with a bow designed for Hunting....



Well now with an Obsession straight out of the box l had for 1 day put the beatdown on that supra and Dennis also beat you and l think the camera man beat you also and they got my score wrong by 10 and beat the supra still..God Bless and chew that crow up real good..


----------



## nhancedsvt

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well now with an Obsession straight out of the box l had for 1 day put the beatdown on that supra and Dennis also beat you and l think the camera man beat you also and they got my score wrong by 10 and beat the supra still..God Bless and chew that crow up real good..



Well how about that


----------



## hound dog

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well now with an Obsession straight out of the box l had for 1 day put the beatdown on that supra and Dennis also beat you and l think the camera man beat you also and they got my score wrong by 10 and beat the supra still..God Bless and chew that crow up real good..



No he didn't.


----------



## Georgia71

Originally Posted by BOTTEMLINE  
Well now with an Obsession straight out of the box l had for 1 day put the beatdown on that supra and Dennis also beat you and l think the camera man beat you also and they got my score wrong by 10 and beat the supra still..God Bless and chew that crow up real good..




LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWWTV

Well 3D Shooter got his first taste of what its like to ask a man for a show down at the State AsA .3 Obsession shooters showed up as requested,  shot the same course same stake one Obsession SS shooter got his bow the day before and myself I hadn't shot competitive archery in years. I notice his hat titled down the supra all decked out and his shirt spelled out PSE Pro Staff. The Obsession SS team took him out with a smile. I even had a squirrel chattering mission accomplished. Now that we've caught ya what's nexted lol


----------



## SWWTV

I will have to say we were having alot of fun and got our tails spanked by several other good shooters I with that being said Im gonna practice I had  forgotten how much fun and how tough  3D is. I'm setting my sights on Bowanna Lol Squirrel your nexted. Lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Not yet*

Well Dennis if you didnt get me today your chances will be none on the next one..I got a whole week to play with this machine. Good shooting today 1 point thats close but no cigar..Dont know what to say but .....BRING IT...LOL..


----------



## BowanaLee

SWWTV said:


> I will have to say we were having alot of fun and got our tails spanked by several other good shooters I with that being said Im gonna practice I had  forgotten how much fun and how tough  3D is. I'm setting my sights on Bowanna Lol Squirrel your nexted. Lol



Maybe you can catch me on a bad day ?      .....If not !     >>>>------  ---->  op2:


----------



## Bow Only

Heck, I even beat Dennis the last time we shot and I don't even shoot 3D.


----------



## alligood729

bow only said:


> heck, i even beat dennis the last time we shot and i don't even shoot 3d.


----------



## 3Dshooter

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well now with an Obsession straight out of the box l had for 1 day put the beatdown on that supra and Dennis also beat you and l think the camera man beat you also and they got my score wrong by 10 and beat the supra still..God Bless and chew that crow up real good..



You didn't beat the supra, you beat me as I was having a bad day on judging yardage and not shooting alot of hills (up and down)so you didn't beat the bow, the bow shot great when i got the yardage right as Trey will tell you, because I actually beat you on the known side and had a 5  but as stated the unknown side tore me up and I still didn't see a obession on the podium


----------



## Taylor Co.

Bow Only(Matt) there are a few more tournaments going for the yr..it isn't too late to try your luck. 
I wasn't seeing ydg at all. I shot ok on the known ydg side by shooting even. Really, I have not shot that bad all yr.
All **** aside, I am sure "Squirell" will shoot the OB SS pretty well. I know that I was impressed with it. 
Dennis, looking forward to seeing you out there shooting with us 3d'ers more.
In the end, we are all out doing what we enjoy..
Hey "Squirell", I am sending you a PM bud.


----------



## hound dog

Taylor Co. said:


> Bow Only(Matt) there are a few more tournaments going for the yr..it isn't too late to try your luck.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do we need to have a shoot out at RAC Aug. 14 at our hunting shoot?
> 
> I can see this going down.
> 
> Who is in?
> 
> ?vs?


----------



## pasinthrough

I'll never make it to a podium Jody, but I love to shoot!  With that said, if my Obsession SS doesn't provide multiple grip and grin opportunities this coming season, I'll resend this thread and make a public apology!

3D,
Last time I checked, this bow shooting thing was a team event.  You and your bow.  That bow of yours might be nice, but it will never score a point on its own...


I don't shoot to win anything, I shoot to fill the freezer and kill deer.


----------



## Taylor Co.

hound dog said:


> Taylor Co. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bow Only(Matt) there are a few more tournaments going for the yr..it isn't too late to try your luck.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do we need to have a shoot out at RAC Aug. 14 at our hunting shoot?
> 
> I can see this going down.
> 
> Who is in?
> 
> ?vs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir! Sounds perfectly good to me, I shoot pins better anyway!
> Passin: That's what everybody says, when they get scared
Click to expand...


----------



## pasinthrough

Taylor Co. said:


> Passin: That's what everybody says, when they get scared


----------



## hound dog




----------



## 3Dshooter

pasinthrough said:


> I'll never make it to a podium Jody, but I love to shoot!  With that said, if my Obsession SS doesn't provide multiple grip and grin opportunities this coming season, I'll resend this thread and make a public apology!
> 
> 3D,
> Last time I checked, this bow shooting thing was a team event.  You and your bow.  That bow of yours might be nice, but it will never score a point on its own...
> 
> 
> I don't shoot to win anything, I shoot to fill the freezer and kill deer.



That's what I'll do with my vendetta xl this year bud fill the freezer as I do every year like it's always been said on here it's not the bow but the indian shooting the bow...My indian let me down sunday but anytime you want to this old indian will give you a chance at the PSE....


----------



## Taylor Co.

"uh, I am not really a 3d shooter".. hear that all the time...Oh and they'll say, "Oh well that's a dead deer" when they shoot a 5 or 8..these are the same folks blaming the broadhead later on.


----------



## nhancedsvt

hound dog said:


> Taylor Co. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bow Only(Matt) there are a few more tournaments going for the yr..it isn't too late to try your luck.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do we need to have a shoot out at RAC Aug. 14 at our hunting shoot?
> 
> I can see this going down.
> 
> Who is in?
> 
> ?vs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on being there again Jody. Looking forward to changing it up.
> 
> 
> 
> pasinthrough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never make it to a podium Jody, but I love to shoot!  With that said, if my Obsession SS doesn't provide multiple grip and grin opportunities this coming season, I'll resend this thread and make a public apology!
> 
> 3D,
> Last time I checked, this bow shooting thing was a team event.  You and your bow.  That bow of yours might be nice, but it will never score a point on its own...
> 
> 
> I don't shoot to win anything, I shoot to fill the freezer and kill deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here bud
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Co. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "uh, I am not really a 3d shooter".. hear that all the time...Oh and they'll say, "Oh well that's a dead deer" when they shoot a 5 or 8..these are the same folks blaming the broadhead later on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's me I aim for the 8 and am happy with what I consider a "kill." Nowhere near good enough to place so I shoot to practice for hunting. A kill is a win...
Click to expand...


----------



## Taylor Co.

I just would like to meet a bunch of fella bowhunters at the RAC hunting shoot..We'll all just shoot and have a good ol' time..It'll be awesome practice for hunting..God knows I need some ydg. judging before shooting these real animals..


----------



## alligood729

Taylor Co. said:


> "uh, I am not really a 3d shooter".. hear that all the time...Oh and they'll say, "Oh well that's a dead deer" when they shoot a 5 or 8..these are the same folks blaming the broadhead later on.



I know a couple of guys that will tell you straight up, they don't shoot spots, don't practice on spots, and don't shoot 3d....but you put something with hair or feathers in front of them.....meat on the ground, I can guarantee it. Let's see.....9 or 10 P&Y bucks between them, maybe more, probably upwards of 85 turkeys between the two of them, maybe more again, and too many hogs to count. They are members here too. I can assure you they won't be blaming a broadhead on anything. You probably know them too...

After the performance I gave Saturday, I'm grasping for any excuse I can come up with but I do know, 99% of the time, it's the Indian, not the bow.....or in my case, the loose nut holding the bow!!!!


----------



## Bow Only

I'll try to make it to a shoot so you guys can out shoot me.  I think I've shot 3D two or three times in my life.  I only shoot good enough to beat Dennis.


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> I'll try to make it to a shoot so you guys can out shoot me.  I think I've shot 3D two or three times in my life.  I only shoot good enough to beat Dennis.



If you do that too many times.....you might be demoted to level 2........


----------



## JCBANJO02

i will be there!!! havent shot a 3d tourney in 2 years but i think i remember how.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Bow Only said:


> I'll try to make it to a shoot so you guys can out shoot me.  I think I've shot 3D two or three times in my life.  I only shoot good enough to beat Dennis.



I hear you brother!! To me, it ain't really about that.. I just like to shoot. I like to practice shooting at animal targets..helps me with SHOT PLACEMENT

Alligood, I know exactly who you are talking about, and I know plenty of them..Not those guys..but the others, that'll post up pics of groups and shots they make and won't shoot 3d..heck if you want to show what you can do, then come on out and do it!!! These are the ones that'll say Rage, this, Rage that When the real problem is shot placement(every time).

Hopefully, this yr. we'll have some hunters come out and practice at some of these bowhunter shoots and they'll be some higher recovery rates because of it..also, it'll pull all of us closer together as a group(bow hunters).


----------



## alligood729

Taylor Co. said:


> I hear you brother!! To me, it ain't really about that.. I just like to shoot. I like to practice shooting at animal targets..helps me with SHOT PLACEMENT
> 
> Alligood, I know exactly who you are talking about, and I know plenty of them..Not those guys..but the others, that'll post up pics of groups and shots they make and won't shoot 3d..heck if you want to show what you can do, then come on out and do it!!! These are the ones that'll say Rage, this, Rage that When the real problem is shot placement(every time).
> 
> Hopefully, this yr. we'll have some hunters come out and practice at some of these bowhunter shoots and they'll be some higher recovery rates because of it..also, it'll pull all of us closer together as a group(bow hunters).


----------



## Johnbob_3

My, it's getting kinda rough in here isn't it?


----------



## Taylor Co.

Johnbob_3 said:


> My, it's getting kinda rough in here isn't it?



Surely you aren't being serious..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*3d shooter*

Well 3D shooter if you rematch lm game best you let it go and stop bashing Obsession bows next time it wont be fresh out of the box. Rac will be the shoot if you cant let it go.Bashing bows is never good!!


----------



## SWWTV

3Dshooter said:


> You didn't beat the supra, you beat me as I was having a bad day on judging yardage and not shooting alot of hills (up and down)so you didn't beat the bow, the bow shot great when i got the yardage right as Trey will tell you, because I actually beat you on the known side and had a 5  but as stated the unknown side tore me up and I still didn't see a obession on the podium


Why would you say the Obsession SS wont make the podium We did beat the Supra that you were shooting.  bad day are not you challenge the Obsession SS bow  all of the Obsession SS bows that were at the shoot got a peace the Supra at least the one that you were shootin . I dug out my ole arrow quiver dusted off my ole State Champion belt buckle screwed on my rattling outdated bow sight and took you up on your challenge I guess it shook you up when you saw the Obsession S S boyz show up with the smooth shootin patented two track wilson cam. Ill even take.you up on a rematch to give you and your Supra a chance .I my let bottomline and bow only do it for me I'll just back them up . Next time you ask for show down you might want to challenge a bow other than an Obsession SS Bow fuel the Obsession.  Oh yeah


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

I bet I would cut more 12s if I could shoot my Rage in a tourney!!







#437


----------



## Johnbob_3

Taylor Co. said:


> Surely you aren't being serious..



Nah, not in the least bit serious...you don't know me or you wouldn't have asked that question...LOL


----------



## Johnbob_3

AHEM...guess what folks....















yep...















It arrived today!  I now have in my possession a 30" DL, 70lb DW Obessession SS.  It came today.  It is even sweeter than the ones I saw, held and shot at the RAC shoot 10 days ago...possibly because this one is MINE!    No pictures yet because she is a bit on the naked side, but I will get her all gussied up in a day or two and then post her debute.  I must say, I have asked for some custom anodized cams that will dress her up even more and Dennis is going to send them later when he gets them.  He did get my bow assembled and to me as quickly so I can start shooting ASAP.  What a great guy and great service!  

Ohhhh, and I won't get to shoot her until Thursday I guess as tomorrow is my mother's 13th anniversary of turning 77 and I can't be late for that...dabgummit family relations...can't a man and his bow just get some peace???


----------



## pasinthrough

I hear a few others got a visit from the brown truck today too...  

I sure would like to see some new eye candy!


----------



## Johnbob_3

Yep...someone was really busy over the last week or so...it seems like Christmas in July.  Give me a few days...I didn't adequately prepare or I would have had the trimmings ready to attach.  I will remind you that even YOU did not have pictures up for us to drool over at the very beginning of this thread...


----------



## Johnbob_3

Okay, the kid in me got to me and I had to add one as a teaser...

Yessireee, she is smokin'!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

Johnbob_3 said:


> Yessireee, she is smokin'!!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Looking good man! Be sure to post up some more pics when you get it rigged out!

I've been shooting the fire out of my bow. Most days I think the bow shoots better than me, but who am I to complain. Now all I need is Sept. 10th and a furry target to really put it to the test!


----------



## pasinthrough

Where you at Lee? 

Don't be afraid to post your new bow pics on my little ol thread...


----------



## nhancedsvt

Just ordered some new arrows for my setup, HT-2 Harvesters. Should hopefully pick up a little bit of speed and accuracy over the Victorys.

Also got in some new arrow wraps from Onestringer yesterday afternoon. Gonna go with 2 black Blazers and a neon orange.


----------



## tween_the_banks

How much are these running?


----------



## nhancedsvt

tween_the_banks said:


> How much are these running?



Sent you a PM


----------



## hound dog

#449 Just because I can. LOL


----------



## alligood729

hound dog said:


> #449 Just because I can. LOL



#450......just because I can too.....


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

OH YEAH!!!! I am the first one on page 10!!!!!




PT What day you gonna be at the blast?? We still need to talk about that secret project!!


----------



## pasinthrough

All of them bro, stop by and Fuel the Obsession!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

We are gonna have a booth up there as well. I 'm sure I will see ya there. I can't wait to get my hands on one!!


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Well, another happy Obsession customer.  Got him dialed in and lethal, it took two arrows through the paper to get these results!  

I know I ordered a 70# bow, but the draw cycle is so smooth, I've never been able to draw a bow of this weight this easy before!

The deer better watch out this year cause this bow is whisper quiet too!  No mercy for the whitetails that cross my path.  I might even join this Challenge everyone is talking about. Who knows?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Is PT gonna let you on his team?


----------



## nhancedsvt

I guess that'll do Slik! Awesome looking bow too! Hard to tell from the pics but is that the new camo pattern?

I agree, we should get up an Obsession team and run the Challenge this year!


----------



## pasinthrough

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Is PT gonna let you on his team?


 
My lips are sealed.   

PS  That is the new camo, Steven, and it does look sweet!


----------



## alligood729

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Is PT gonna let you on his team?


 I bet I know the answer to that.....lolol


pasinthrough said:


> My lips are sealed.
> 
> PS  That is the new camo, Steven, and it does look sweet!


----------



## Johnbob_3

Okay, I left her at the shop this evening and will pick her up all gussied up tomorrow.  If I shoot some tomorrow and Friday night, maybe I will even give her a ride down Macon way Saturday morning and show her off...more pictures tomorrow.



#459 - I can do it too!


----------



## J Gilbert

I've checked out this thread, as well as the company website and even Pasinthrough's Youtube video and I've got to say, I'm intrigued for sure.  

Pasinthrough, as a side note, excellent video, it was well thought out and very professional, job well done sir.


----------



## pasinthrough

J Gilbert said:


> I've checked out this thread, as well as the company website and even Pasinthrough's Youtube video and I've got to say, I'm intrigued for sure.
> 
> Pasinthrough, as a side note, excellent video, it was well thought out and very professional, job well done sir.


 

Thanks.  It wasn't really planned out tho, just off the cuff and raw.  I've gone back and watched it myself and still stand behind what I said.  The bow has what shooters want.  It points well, draws smooth, holds great and is accurate with only a whisper of noise on the shot.  It seems others think so too.  I'm hoping folks will stop by this weekend at the Blast and shoot one, just to see.

If you make it, please stop by and say hi.


----------



## J Gilbert

pasinthrough said:


> Thanks.  It wasn't really planned out tho, just off the cuff and raw.  I've gone back and watched it myself and still stand behind what I said.  The bow has what shooters want.  It points well, draws smooth, holds great and is accurate with only a whisper of noise on the shot.  It seems others think so too.  I'm hoping folks will stop by this weekend at the Blast and shoot one, just to see.
> 
> If you make it, please stop by and say hi.



I wish I was going, I think my dad and some of the guys from my club might go, but with work and moving my girlfriend to her new place, I'm gonna be a little short on time  Is there going to be a booth at the Buckarama or is the Blast going to be it for the year?


----------



## Bow Only

pasinthrough said:


> My lips are sealed.
> 
> PS  That is the new camo, Steven, and it does look sweet!



WHAT?  A new camo pattern and no one told me?  I've got to check my contract.  I'm sure it says a Level 5 is supposed to be informed of things such as this.  I could understand if I was Level 2 like Gadget, but dad gum.


----------



## pasinthrough

J Gilbert said:


> Is there going to be a booth at the Buckarama or is the Blast going to be it for the year?


 

As I understand it, yes.  Be sure to stop by.


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> WHAT?  A new camo pattern and no one told me?  I've got to check my contract.  I'm sure it says a Level 5 is supposed to be informed of things such as this.  I could understand if I was Level 2 like Gadget, but dad gum.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Bow Only said:


> WHAT?  A new camo pattern and no one told me?  I've got to check my contract.  I'm sure it says a Level 5 is supposed to be informed of things such as this.  I could understand if I was Level 2 like Gadget, but dad gum.



Dang even I knew about the knew camo...you must have been demoted or something


----------



## hound dog

Bow Only said:


> WHAT?  A new camo pattern and no one told me?  I've got to check my contract.  I'm sure it says a Level 5 is supposed to be informed of things such as this.  I could understand if I was Level 2 like Gadget, but dad gum.



I tell you this. If you lay it on the ground you will lose it it's that good.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Yes on the new camo, looks awesome, and I'm lobbying hard to get on PT's team for challenge!


----------



## alligood729

sliksix said:


> Yes on the new camo, looks awesome, and I'm lobbying hard to get on PT's team for challenge!



Lobbying hard.......


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Are these bows hard to get?


----------



## JCBANJO02

no not at all. PM sent with contact info.


----------



## nhancedsvt

1gr8bldr said:


> Are these bows hard to get?



Nope. You call the owner of the company and place your order. How many other bow companies can you say that about?


----------



## hound dog

#473

I keep calling and still no bow. O thats right getting mine this weekend forgot.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Are these bows "in a class above the rest" or is it just "the new thing"


----------



## hound dog

1gr8bldr said:


> Are these bows "in a class above the rest" or is it just "the new thing"



All I can say you need to shoot one and see for your self.
Everyone that has one and shoots one like it.


----------



## Taylor Co.

nhancedsvt said:


> Nope. You call the owner of the company and place your order. How many other bow companies can you say that about?



Not a lot but, there are a few.. Jeremy at Pearson answers the phone quite frequently. Kyle answers sometimes too at New Breed.
 Then, Dennis will answer every time, that's very refreshing..Also he listens to what we shooters & hunters want. Plus, it's a good product. Plus, it's a Ga. Based Co. Weigh out the advantages, there are plenty. You really need to shoot one and decide for yourself.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Ss*

Its worth the wait dog l had to go back to 60yrds to group tune it busted two arrows at 50 first try and l only took 4 out to tune it!! This is the best 3d bow ive had!! Going to have to get a camo one also to hunt with see ya sunday..


----------



## Johnbob_3

I not only knew about the new camo, but I have seen it on a bow...umm, it really is not that fresh in terms of news.  Shucks, I guess Level 5 is waaaaaay on down the totem pole.  In fact, I am not sure I can see that far down without my binoculars.  The new camo is too much on the gray side for my taste and I can tell you that more than once at the last RAC 3D shoot, I lost PT's bow on the ground as we came back from pulling arrows from the target - nearly stepped on it twice.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Okay...here she is decked out but missing a stabilizer...didn't see one at the bow shop I liked well enough to buy.  QAD Ultra-Rest LD Pro, TruGlo XS Carbon sight with touch on-off blue LED to light things up even brighter if I like, Fuse quick detach quiver, peep, D-loop and paper-tuned.         I didn't get home in time this evening to shoot her at all...but, there is tomorrow!!!  And I will get the sight dialed in!      

Isn't it GREAT how the camo pattern nearly loses the bow agains the bedspread?


----------



## J Gilbert

pasinthrough said:


> As I understand it, yes.  Be sure to stop by.



I spoke with Dennis yesterday, he said there definitely will be a booth there and I'll be stopping by to check out the bows for sure.




For everyone using these bows, if you're willing to share them on more than just here on GON, could you send pictures/videos/reviews to my email (JHGilbert6@yahoo.com).  I'm working with Obsession on some stuff and need pictures and videos that I can share with your consent.  Thanks guys


----------



## nhancedsvt

J Gilbert said:


> I spoke with Dennis yesterday, he said there definitely will be a booth there and I'll be stopping by to check out the bows for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone using these bows, if you're willing to share them on more than just here on GON, could you send pictures/videos/reviews to my email (JHGilbert6@yahoo.com).  I'm working with Obsession on some stuff and need pictures and videos that I can share with your consent.  Thanks guys



I'll try to get you some stuff next week when I get back from vacation.


Guys, y'all stop by and see these bows while you're at the Blast this weekend. I know we've been promoting it pretty hard on here and it may seem like we're doing the whole car salesman thing and advertising it as something it's not. The only thing I can say is check one out and make up your own mind on it!


----------



## J Gilbert

nhancedsvt said:


> I'll try to get you some stuff next week when I get back from vacation.
> 
> 
> Guys, y'all stop by and see these bows while you're at the Blast this weekend. I know we've been promoting it pretty hard on here and it may seem like we're doing the whole car salesman thing and advertising it as something it's not. The only thing I can say is check one out and make up your own mind on it!



I appreciate it, I hope I can help Dennis some with getting the word out.  I look forward to checking out a true "Georgia" bow at the Buckarama, and I hope to get to meet some of you guys while I'm there.  Maybe we can even get together a predominantly GA turkey team together elsewhere, all shooting Obsession bows


----------



## pasinthrough

Lots of people stopping by & shooting the SS.  The bow seems to be impressing everyone that shoots one... We could be on to something... Who knows?


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Everyone that shot mine at the Blast, today, left very wide eyed!


----------



## Johnbob_3

The Obsession SS bow was THE talk of the show during the time I was there.  There were folks who were coming from other booths to check it out and leaving so well impressed they were sending others to come look at them!!!  I am not kidding at all - I am dead serious.  Of the folks I saw looking them over and trying them by drawing...not a single person was not very positively impressed.  I even saw some that were just awesomely AMAZED.  If you haven't gone the the BLAST and tried one - even Frank was having lots of folks shoot his - you need to give this bow a try if you are considering a new one.  This bow is at a minimum as fine a product in every way as the top of the line by the best known manufacturer's names.  Try it, it is free, and the very worst that could happen is you fall into a confusion as to whether you want to buy an Obsession or some other top of the line bow...that is the worst!


----------



## SGaither

Would someone mind posting a close up picture of the cam where it meets the limb?  Typically a spacer is put between to limb and cam as a means to keep the cam from rubbing the limb but I was lead to believe there is no spacer and no bearing bushings.  
I haven't had the pleasure of shooting one, much less seeing one in person and would like to see. Anyone besides care to explain why there is not a spacer? Curious minds would like to know. 
Thanks


----------



## bowzone

good question gaither, 
And a long question to answer, here goes, spacers are used primarily in the situation we are talking about to fill in a gap, not for slip and slide as you suggest, typically a track of .200 thick is needed for a string or cable groove, in the case of a 3 track cam a aluminum plate of a minimum standard of .650 would have to be used to machine three tracks and boss's , the limb slot would need to be .680 or wider because the cables align in a center plane of the riser for true center shot, so therefore to save maching cost and material cost of filling in this gap between the limb and boss manufactures normally use a spacer.
On the two track cam on the obsession bow , the improvement of this cam over other cams is having both cables aligned in one track , which moves the center of mass toward the center of the axle , which eliminates side load pressure from a third track, and eliminates CSM lean, but also creates a two track cam , and the limb slot space that would normally require a space increases by .316 because of loss of the third track, 
So when presented with the option of having a plastic spacer of approximately .500 thick or order aluminum plate to the correct width and machine the cams from a .750 plate and absorb the extra cost of he waste , lewis decided to have the cams machined to fit the slot, a more costly way to machine them, but having the slot filled with solid aluminum is a much more stable platform than added a plastic spacer,
Hope this answers your question


----------



## SGaither

Bowzone,

Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. It's obvious by all those raving about the bow it is a quality product and corners weren't cut producing the Obsession SS. 

Now I've got to find one near me to shoot.


----------



## trout man

I have heard problems with the string jumping off the cams. Has anyone had any problems out of their bows? Is the riser machined or cast?


----------



## alligood729

trout man said:


> I have heard problems with the string jumping off the cams. Has anyone had any problems out of their bows? Is the riser machined or cast?



I know of several guys that have been shooting this bow for weeks....thousands of shots, and no reports of string jumping. Not sure about the riser tho, I'm sure PT will be perusing thru this thread here shortly, he will know!!! After he gets thru at the Blast that is....


----------



## bowzone

The riser is machined, don't know of any risers cast anymore, unless they are low end and I'm not familiar with any of this either,
Don't know of any strings ( jumping off the cams) if this happens you probably need to loosen the death grip you have on the grip and stop touqueing the riser, just saying


----------



## rjcruiser

Well..was at the Blast yesterday and stopped by the Obsession booth.  Met a few of the guys posting in here, passinthrough, gadget, sliksix and I think bowzone.  Actually, got to shoot sliksix's bow.  

Very nice bow for sure.  I currently shoot a Bowtech Guardian.  The Obsession was every bit as quite and dead in the hand as my guardian.  The draw was smooth and the build up wasn't bad at all...I'd say was either equal or just a touch smoother than my guardian.  Were the biggest difference on the draw was was the back wall.  Much more solid than my guardian and no creep at all.  Definitely an improvement to my guardian.  No idea on speed as I didn't shoot it through a chrono and accuracy...well...I took 3 shots from about 10 yards...so...really can't comment on that either.

As this company is based here in Georgia....I hope they do well.  Best of luck to all you guys!  Thanks for the opportunity to shoot it yesterday.


----------



## Bow Only

rjcruiser said:


> Well..was at the Blast yesterday and stopped by the Obsession booth.  Met a few of the guys posting in here, passinthrough, gadget, sliksix and I think bowzone.  Actually, got to shoot sliksix's bow.
> 
> Very nice bow for sure.  I currently shoot a Bowtech Guardian.  The Obsession was every bit as quite and dead in the hand as my guardian.  The draw was smooth and the build up wasn't bad at all...I'd say was either equal or just a touch smoother than my guardian.  Were the biggest difference on the draw was was the back wall.  Much more solid than my guardian and no creep at all.  Definitely an improvement to my guardian.  No idea on speed as I didn't shoot it through a chrono and accuracy...well...I took 3 shots from about 10 yards...so...really can't comment on that either.
> 
> As this company is based here in Georgia....I hope they do well.  Best of luck to all you guys!  Thanks for the opportunity to shoot it yesterday.



It's 5-10 fps faster than the Guardian and weighs a heck of a lot less.  I'm not knocking the Guardian, I like mine.


----------



## Woody17

No doubt it's a smooth bow---I got the chance to shoot one myself (PT's setup).  I might even have to make a trade.  The let-off is ridiculous------I promise you, you will laugh trying to let it down!!!!!!!  Don't bank on that bow getting you in tops on the challenge though PT!  It was great meeting you guys too!


----------



## pasinthrough

Obsession all the way to the top of the challenge this year, like it or not!      

Oh, is it too early for a little smack talk?


I met tons of folks from the forum this weekend.  Most were intelligent and down to earth.  I said most...  you know who you are... 

We had no dry fires at the booth and I only had two arrows broke by the brick wall behind the lion target, and that wasn't even me shooting it...    But don't worry, I got another couple of dozen arrows waiting on September 10 to get here!!


----------



## SWWTV

I watch Lonnie smithwith his Obsession  SS smoke at the shoot he took third just behind Ricky with is Bow tech and Ricky son took second.Ricky alain won a Obsession SS


----------



## lungbuster123

I might have missed it, but who's making the string's for the SS?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

I shot PT's bow today and now I know what all the hype is about. This is probably the smoothest bow I have ever held.  Enjoyed the few mins I got to spend at the OBSS both today. Wish I could have hung out there all day, but I know if I had I would have melted my CC!! I really think Dennis is on to something here and I wish you guys all the best!!

PT we really need to get together sometime. I really want to get you thoughts on my idea.


----------



## pasinthrough

lungbuster123 said:


> I might have missed it, but who's making the string's for the SS?


 

Stone mountain

Oh, 499!!


----------



## HAPPY DAD

whats the msrp?

What kind of speeds could a man with a 27" draw and 3775 grain arrow expect?


----------



## pasinthrough

HAPPY DAD said:


> whats the msrp?
> 
> What kind of speeds could a man with a 27" draw and 3775 grain arrow expect?


 

PM sent.


----------



## pasinthrough

Hey, I found this badge today.  Anyone know who this guy is?


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> Hey, I found this badge today.  Anyone know who this guy is?


----------



## Gadget

pasinthrough said:


> Hey, I found this badge today.  Anyone know who this guy is?


----------



## pasinthrough

On a serious note:

I am hearing rumblings of who is going to work on my bow?  Who do I take it to for any warranty issues?

Obsession Archery is being carried by several shops in Georgia.  I know Franklin’s and I think Steve at 12 Point is going to carry them too.  Dennis told me a few others, but my screaming 2 year old blew those names right out of my head as soon as I hung up the phone. 

Other than strings and cables the bow has a lifetime warranty.  With Barnsdale limbs, you know they are top quality.  Sealed ball bearings are trouble free too.  But if for some reason you need warranty work and live a good distance from a dealer, you will always be able to send you bow back to the factory for service.  

Most shops order bows 6 to 8 months in advance and are servicing existing lines of bows now before adding a new line.  As these bows gain in popularity, you are sure to see them being carried by more and more shops.  Any competent bow tech can tune or work on one of these bows.  Dennis is available to answer questions and really knows these bows well.  He can trouble shoot over the phone and either send items to you or your shop or get you to send it back, depending on the seriousness of the problem.

Any more questions, just fire away.


----------



## Bow Only

pasinthrough said:


> Hey, I found this badge today.  Anyone know who this guy is?



Thank goodness you found it, I've been looking everywhere for that.  For those of you at the show on Sunday afternoon, you heard Dennis say "Level 5 Prostaffer" over the intercom.  It must be true.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Looks like y'all had a great turnout at the Blast this weekend Derik! Hate that I had to miss it but the beach was calling my name. 

For all of you guys that picked up a new Obsession this weekend, congrats! I can't wait to see all the meat put on the ground by the Obsession crew this year, and have no doubt that there will be some bloodshed. There's some sho nuff killers toting Obsessions this year!

If you missed the Obsession guys at the Blast, I'm sure there will be a booth at the Buckarama as well...hopefully I'll be able to make it to that one and meet up with some of you guys there!


----------



## alligood729

OH NO12 hrs since the last post!!!!
ttttttttttttttttt     ttt

don't know why the time says 8:58 something.....its 10:05....


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Man, there is a thread over in the deer hunting part that is 13 pages with over 600 post!! We will be there in no time 

#506


----------



## pasinthrough

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Man, there is a thread over in the deer hunting part that is 13 pages with over 600 post!! We will be there in no time


 

Yep, but that's all jibber jabber. This stuff over here is serious!

510...


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> Yep, but that's all jibber jabber. This stuff over here is serious!
> 
> 507...


----------



## Just 1 More

nhancedsvt said:


> Looks like y'all had a great turnout at the Blast this weekend Derik! Hate that I had to miss it but the beach was calling my name.
> 
> For all of you guys that picked up a new Obsession this weekend, congrats! I can't wait to see all the meat put on the ground by the Obsession crew this year, and have no doubt that there will be some bloodshed. There's some sho nuff killers toting Obsessions this year!
> 
> *If you missed the Obsession guys at the Blast*, I'm sure there will be a booth at the Buckarama as well...hopefully I'll be able to make it to that one and meet up with some of you guys there!



I heard one of the "Obsession guys" MISSED at the blast


----------



## pasinthrough

Just 1 More said:


> I heard one of the "Obsession guys" MISSED at the blast


 

Yep, TWICE!  He smacked two of my arrows against the brick wall and you know how carbon reacts to a sudden stop...

I guess we should have had larger bales.  But he was the only one out of about 50 or 60 guys to X the target from 10 feet, so the rest of the guys were either expert shots, or...  Anyway, he wasn't going to get my last arrow and I wasn't walking all the way to the truck to get more.

Hey Frank, you were #512


----------



## alligood729

Just 1 More said:


> I heard one of the "Obsession guys" MISSED at the blast



And they weren't the only ones that missed either....I know of one PSE guy that blew sparks off the floor behind that stupid running turkey My daugh....I mean this young girl laughed at me...I mean she laughed at the guy that missed..

There were seeeverralll misses over the 3 days...lol It was fun tho!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

pasinthrough said:


> Yep, TWICE!  He smacked two of my arrows against the brick wall and you know how carbon reacts to a sudden stop...
> 
> I guess we should have had larger bales.  But he was the only one out of about 50 or 60 guys to X the target from 10 feet, so the rest of the guys were either expert shots, or...  Anyway, he wasn't going to get my last arrow and I wasn't walking all the way to the truck to get more.
> 
> Hey Frank, you were #512





alligood729 said:


> And they weren't the only ones that missed either....I know of one PSE guy that blew sparks off the floor behind that stupid running turkey My daugh....I mean this young girl laughed at me...I mean she laughed at the guy that missed..
> 
> There were seeeverralll misses over the 3 days...lol It was fun tho!!!



Let he who has never missed cast the first stone


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

What do ya get if you set up a new dealer without being on the Prostaff??


----------



## pasinthrough

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> What do ya get if you set up a new dealer without being on the Prostaff??


 

Just put it under my name and I'll work out the details with you later.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

pasinthrough said:


> Just put it under my name and I'll work out the details with you later.



 ok that sounds a lil fishy to me


----------



## Johnbob_3

If you don't want to work with Derik, you can always work with me.  I can smooth things with Derik later, know what I mean?


----------



## pasinthrough

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> ok that sounds a lil fishy to me


 

You were the one wanting some Grouper, remember?


----------



## Gadget

Just 1 More said:


> Let he who has never missed cast the first stone


----------



## pasinthrough

Got anything else to add Gadget?  Don't hold back on us now...


----------



## nhancedsvt

Can't let this thread die out...

Just so y'all know, Obsession is better than Elite, Bowtech, K&K, Mathews, and PSE...(If I left your bow out, consider the Obsession better than it too)


----------



## pasinthrough

nhancedsvt said:


> If I left your bow out, consider the Obsession better than it too


 



You too much man!


----------



## alligood729

nhancedsvt said:


> Can't let this thread die out...
> 
> Just so y'all know, Obsession is better than Elite, Bowtech, K&K, Mathews, and PSE...(If I left your bow out, consider the Obsession better than it too)



: and..................rofl:


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Ss*

Glad we all agree!!!


----------



## hound dog

#527

OK got one set up with a 26 draw pulling 60 lb with a 330 gr arrow with 80% let off shooting 295fps. I'm not done with it still got some tweaking to do. o and the first shot through paper well you will see.


----------



## Gadget

pasinthrough said:


> Got anything else to add Gadget?  Don't hold back on us now...





  What..... Dennis call all the prostaffers to tell how the Obsession whopped up on the Iron Mace?

We thought the Iron Mace would be a little faster.

 arrow weight = 280gr

Iron Mace 330fps
Obsession 329fps

IM pulling 59lbs; Obsession 58lbs
IM no string silencers; Obsession 4 bow jacks
IM 28" draw; Obsession 27.5 ......... measured!


Even though they shot the same speed with the difference in setups we figured about 7-9fps faster for the obsession


----------



## alligood729

not again.....12 hrs between posts......tttttttttttttttt


(obsession)


----------



## SGaither

#530 wooohoooo


Let's keep the obsession alive!


----------



## pasinthrough

Just wait til you guys see what was waiting for me when I got home today! 

I'll post pics when the time is right...


----------



## lungbuster123

pasinthrough said:


> Just wait til you guys see what was waiting for me when I got home today!
> 
> I'll post pics when the time is right...





Don't tell me you done got #2 already...you lucky son of a gun.


----------



## pasinthrough

lungbuster123 said:


> Don't tell me you done got #2 already...you lucky son of a gun.


 
Would I go and do that???

You'll just have to wait & see.


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> Would I go and do that???
> 
> You'll just have to wait & see.



You may need to start another thread. LOL


----------



## SGaither

pasinthrough said:


> Would I go and do that???
> 
> You'll just have to wait & see.



I don't want to wait.  Show us now!!! I hope to shoot the obsession this weekend.


----------



## J Gilbert

Hey you guys, I've got the start of the Obsession page up on Facebook, any of you that are on there should add the page

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002760392036

Again, feel free to send pictures to me or post them to the wall on there so they can be seen by everyone


----------



## deacon13

trout man said:


> I have heard problems with the string jumping off the cams. Has anyone had any problems out of their bows? Is the riser machined or cast?



Wasn't gonna post it as I don't have a high post count but yes I know of one that derailed a few times. The cam was also catching the cable on that bow. It was not made right by anyone either and the individual is now shooting another brand.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Ummm, I'm gonna have to go with Derik on this one and believe the bow is good. If any thing "went wrong" with a bow, I know Dennis and he would have taken care of it. "Nothing was done" doesn't fly with me.
Having said all that to say this
Get Serious...........Get .......?


----------



## Bow Only

deacon13 said:


> Wasn't gonna post it as I don't have a high post count but yes I know of one that derailed a few times. The cam was also catching the cable on that bow. It was not made right by anyone either and the individual is now shooting another brand.



The cam has been remachined and a different string is being used from the earliest versions.  To my knowledge, if anyone had this problem, they'd get new cams and a new string.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Ss*

Sounds like it was dry fired..That will do it every time.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Trust me...if anyone had a problem with their bow then Dennis would have fixed it. I don't buy the story that nothing was done to fix it. Dennis's customer service is better than any and he'll do whatever it takes to make sure you stay happy with your bow.


----------



## pasinthrough

Something doesn't smell right with this.  Dennis is one of the nicest people I've met in Archery.  He is concerned with this bow and the people that shoot them.  If there was a problem and he knew about it, he would make it right plain and simple.

I got one of the first production models back in May.  I've shot it over 500 times.  I've had others shoot, draw with fingers and release aids, and let the bow down with no problems at all.  

The bow does have a lot of let-off.  That coupled with an error on the person holding /  drawing / shooting the bow can cause it to derail.  Any other bow out there can be made to do the same thing.  That's another reason the cam has double draw stops and they are adjustable so you can get the amount of let-off you like with a quick adjustment.


----------



## Just 1 More

Bow Only said:


> The cam has been remachined and a different string is being used from the earliest versions.  To my knowledge, if anyone had this problem, they'd get new cams and a new string.



What was it about the cam that had to be changed??


----------



## Just 1 More

pasinthrough said:


> Something doesn't smell right with this.  Dennis is one of the nicest people I've met in Archery.  He is concerned with this bow and the people that shoot them.  If there was a problem and he knew about it, he would make it right plain and simple.
> 
> I got one of the first production models back in May.  I've shot it over 500 times.  I've had others shoot, draw with fingers and release aids, and let the bow down with no problems at all.
> 
> The bow does have a lot of let-off.  That coupled with an error on the person holding /  drawing / shooting the bow can cause it to derail.  Any other bow out there can be made to do the same thing.  That's another reason the cam has double draw stops and they are adjustable so you can get the amount of let-off you like with a quick adjustment.



Sounds like a shallow string track


----------



## pasinthrough

Just 1 More said:


> Sounds like a shallow string track


 

 Mine just keeps on shootin... IDK


----------



## SWWTV

Customer service is first and always will be,  had one cam damaged in shipping replace it asap.  A lot of things can happen in shipping. There is a you tube link on all bows on cable jump read it unless its a bent cam or hand torque no bow string will jump cam.


----------



## pasinthrough

deacon13 said:


> Wasn't gonna post it as I don't have a high post count but yes I know of one that derailed a few times. The cam was also catching the cable on that bow. It was not made right by anyone either and the individual is now shooting another brand.


 

I just got off the phone with Dennis and found out a little more information.  If this is the bow, we talked about, the owner of the shop bought 2 bows for his employees.  One of the bows had a bent cam during shipping.  The owner sent back the bow and it was repaired.  In the mean time, one of the employees wanted another bow and the shop owner bought him the one he wanted.  The Obsession was returned to the shop owner and he still has it to this day.

How was that not made right?  

If you'd like to call Dennis and let him get the shop owner to call you, he'd be happy to do that. 478-997-0380


----------



## lungbuster123

Some people...


----------



## rjcruiser

deacon13 said:


> Wasn't gonna post it as I don't have a high post count but yes I know of one that derailed a few times. The cam was also catching the cable on that bow. It was not made right by anyone either and the individual is now shooting another brand.





pasinthrough said:


> I just got off the phone with Dennis and found out a little more information.  If this is the bow, we talked about, the owner of the shop bought 2 bows for his employees.  One of the bows had a bent cam during shipping.  The owner sent back the bow and it was repaired.  In the mean time, one of the employees wanted another bow and the shop owner bought him the one he wanted.  The Obsession was returned to the shop owner and he still has it to this day.
> 
> How was that not made right?
> 
> If you'd like to call Dennis and let him get the shop owner to call you, he'd be happy to do that. 478-997-0380



Wow...if this is in fact what happened.


----------



## deacon13

Im not trying to start anything. This is not the same bow obviously because the shop that sat the bow up did not have 2 just this individuals personal bow. I shot the bow and the cam did in fact catch the cable. the bow derailed eventually and after repair did it again. The owner now shoots another brand. I don't have a dog in the fight really was just conveying information someone had asked about. I don't mean to offend anyone by posting anything.  Every product will have one bad apple...it happens. I don't personally care for the bow but you guys love yours and that's what matters. If they work for you and you like them then great. Like was said before you do your thing ill do mine. I will not post in this thread again. Good shooting fellas!


----------



## pasinthrough

I don't know either.  Thanks for posting though.  You are welcome to post all you want.  I never read your post as bashing or , just that there was a problem.  I tried to get the info and to pass it along.  Problems will no doubt crop up from time to time.  

I just didn't want folks thinking Dennis won't take care of them.  That is a huge part of what makes this bow so appealing to me.  A local guy that will stand behind what he sells.  

As long as folks shoot a bow, any bow, I'm happy


----------



## SGaither

So PT, show us the new pictures already!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

OK, here is a tease...


----------



## lungbuster123

Hmm carbon fiber! I like it!


----------



## SGaither

Like I tell my wife, don't tease unless you intend to please.


----------



## hound dog

Yall want me to post a pick of it? He sent me one. LOL


----------



## lungbuster123

DO IT! That's what Derik gets for trying to keep us in the dark lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Ss*

Dog you need to check out my 3D rig been shooting 320 all week no derail think that guy is lost...I will be at the superman shoot tommorow come check it out..Gotta go have to find my boys P..cat....Here kitty kitty!!!!  LOL...


----------



## hound dog

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Dog you need to check out my 3D rig been shooting 320 all week no derail think that guy is lost...I will be at the superman shoot tommorow come check it out..Gotta go have to find my boys P..cat....Here kitty kitty!!!!  LOL...



Got to work wont make it. 

I shot my 3D arrows and got over 300 plus at 60lb can't remember exactly.


----------



## hound dog

lungbuster123 said:


> DO IT! That's what Derik gets for trying to keep us in the dark lol



Trying to get it work having problems right now.


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> OK, here is a tease...



Is someone getting a separate bow just for 3D??????


----------



## hound dog

Ok here it is. His new bow.


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> Is someone getting a separate bow just for 3D??????



Yep. Looks that way. We got him now.


----------



## lungbuster123

Man...Derik's new bow is awsome! All I had to do was check my dang email 


Yall keep any eye on this thread because you'll be impressed whenever he post pic's!


----------



## nhancedsvt

alligood729 said:


> Is someone getting a separate bow just for 3D??????



Naw, from what I hear this un is going to be a doe slayer too! 

That's the beauty behind these Obsession bows, we don't have to buy a separate bow just for 3D or a have a different bow for hunting. One bow does it all...and one bow seems to be doing it all very well too. One bow for all purposes!


----------



## alligood729

nhancedsvt said:


> Naw, from what I hear this un is going to be a doe slayer too!
> 
> That's the beauty behind these Obsession bows, we don't have to buy a separate bow just for 3D or a have a different bow for hunting. One bow does it all...and one bow seems to be doing it all very well too. One bow for all purposes!



I've always heard "beware of the man with only one gun, he probably knows how to use it"!!!!!

That being said, if one shoots enough 3d, two bows are a must, unless Hunter class is what you shoot. And even then, most of us can't shoot our hunting setup, they are too fast for ASA. I did the one bow thing for a short while, an X Force, 3 yrs ago. It was so stinking fast with Fatboy arrows, I had a 70lb bow turned down to 54lbs just to get it down to 280fps. Then, wanting to hunt hogs and such in between 3d and deer season, too much adjusting for me back and forth between the two. Readjust the sight, turn the limb bolts in and out...back and forth, back and forth....too much of that.

3D....
54lb Supra
300gr fatboy
spot hogg rest with a lizard tongue style launcher
Sword Titan adjustable long bar sight w/magnification
282fps
Hunting....
61lb Evo
340 gr arrow
qad rest
one pin pse slider sight/no lens
305fps

Again, all that being said, I can see in my mind that carbon fiber finish with a 3d setup on it.....that would be SHARP!!!!!
Fall camo for hunting, carbon fiber for 3d...hmmmmmmm.............


----------



## Bow Only

Just 1 More said:


> Sounds like a shallow string track



Sounds more like someone torqueing the bow when they draw it.


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> Sounds more like someone torqueing the bow when they draw it.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*2 bows*

Yea.. Im like you alligood mine will do both no problem but l shoot 3D all year.The fall camo with gray cams and limb pockets looks awesome gotta go get one..


----------



## nhancedsvt

I was just messing with you David. I'm sure I'll have a second one in the stable at some point too, but I'll probably wait for next year's model.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

hound dog said:


> Ok here it is. His new bow.


Looks like a copie of my 3-D bow


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Ss*

Yea Alligood you need to cross on over.You seen it in action on what you called a easy course..Yea it was easy if you had a golf cart to go pull arrows..LOL..


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Yea Alligood you need to cross on over.You seen it in action on what you called a easy course..Yea it was easy if you had a golf cart to go pull arrows..LOL..



Yeah, I seen it.....but don't forget I blanked a target on the very course I set....lol...without that you beat me by 4....not my bow, me..

It does look good tho!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> Yeah, I seen it.....but don't forget I blanked a target on the very course I set....lol...without that you beat me by 4....not my bow, me..
> 
> It does look good tho!!!!


 

Oh no, not again...


----------



## J Gilbert

Hey guys, I'm still looking for more pictures/videos/reviews of these bows, anything will help, please send to jhgilbert6@yahoo.com if you will


----------



## SWWTV

I heard a rumor that bottomline finished third at a 3D tournament this past weekend with his Obession SS fresh out of the box. Good job!


----------



## alligood729

SWWTV said:


> I heard a rumor that bottomline finished third at a 3D tournament this past weekend with his Obession SS fresh out of the box. Good job!



Only because I let him.....


----------



## SWWTV

Thanks for letting him get on the podium I also let him squeak by one point at ASA state shoot. I think they take trade ins at Obsession Archery Inc. Alligood lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Trade in*

Yea Alligood there you go a trade in...You might want to think about that!!! You knew the yardage on the targets...Wish l could known them that was my issue guessing the size of some of those rineharts. Well maybe it is your bow ive had one like that before no big deal just take one for a test run Dennis can park yours in the corner lm sure he will take care of it!!


----------



## SWWTV

Please let him get on the podium one more time. I might let him even beat me next time.


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Yea Alligood there you go a trade in...You might want to think about that!!! You knew the yardage on the targets...Wish l could known them that was my issue guessing the size of some of those rineharts. Well maybe it is your bow ive had one like that before no big deal just take one for a test run Dennis can park yours in the corner lm sure he will take care of it!!



Hold on now, don't stretch it any....I did know the yardage on about 5 targets, just so I didn't stretch them out too far. If I had known the  yardage on that stupid deer, I wouldn't have blanked...lol and you ain't had a bow like mine!
Anyway, we will see in LA, cause you know you are going, gotta give that SS a chance on a real podium.


----------



## DoubleRR

Alligood....don't you need a orange bow for rifle season too?...a man can't have to many bows!...no matter what brand they are...even PSE's


----------



## alligood729

DoubleRR said:


> Alligood....don't you need a orange bow for rifle season too?...a man can't have to many bows!...no matter what brand they are...even PSE's



WHAT!!!!!! It's alive!!! And posted on an open thread!!!!! WOW!!!
Hey Rock, that was some pretty good shooting from you and that Marti.....oh wait,  Pearson!!! I will say, yours is the brightest bow I've ever seen, even brighter than the one I had about 3 years ago, had an X Force that was candy raspberry...won my first tournament with it at Christian Bowhunters. Took a lot of ribbing about my "pink" bow.....

Hey man, thanks again for all your help this weekend. Made my part a whole lot easier!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Podium*

Glad yall took it easy on me..Dont know about La.yet but l do know it will be on a ASA podium been there done that with some beatup bows so going back will be a walk in the park with the SS..


----------



## mallardk

*Sticky*

Not going back and trying to read through 584 post but did someone say they were going to do an Obession kill sticky for this fall? 
 Finally got enough room to shoot mine at 50 and 60 yards just to see if the HHA site I had sighted in at 20 and 40 really worked when dialed to the max, first shot , high back, then remembered to let the site do the work and not hold high, second and all other shots fell right in the kill zone, where I put the pin.  
Let my ever frugal  buddy shoot it a few times and he just turned and said after his 3rd shot, you think anyone has  a used one they want to sell?  I told him "no", but there might be a few used Matthews and Hoyts on the market he could get a deal on.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

OK PT!!! Can we see the cotton picking pictures already???


----------



## pasinthrough

She ain't ready yet.  In due time...


----------



## J Gilbert

pasinthrough said:


> She ain't ready yet.  In due time...



You gonna bring her to ATL this weekend?


----------



## pasinthrough

Gonna miss this weekend.  I got to hang a few stands and get ready for this silly season that's coming up...  

I will be down in Perry in a couple of weeks, so I'll try to drag her along with me then.  I'm still waiting on a few things to come in the mailbox.


----------



## hound dog

My new Obsession bow. 25.5" draw set at 65lb shooting 288fps.

Easton light speeds 400 at 26" weighting at 330gr


----------



## BowanaLee

She looks sweet Jody but I bet that dog will bite.  ....Sickem boy !


----------



## hound dog

Just for fun I shot a 317gr arrow at 301 and 270gr at 337.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Looks awesome Jody! I should have some new numbers later this week. Got some new arrows and Bell Man on here is helping me get her tuned up right. Looking forward to seeing what she'll do!


----------



## alligood729

Oh no, not another 12 hrs without a post.......obsessionobsessionobsessionobsessionobsession.......


----------



## J Gilbert

I think Alligood is a closet Obsession fan..


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

J Gilbert said:


> I think Alligood is a closet Obsession fan..



me too 



#596


----------



## alligood729

J Gilbert said:


> I think Alligood is a closet Obsession fan..





Wack&Stackn08 said:


> me too
> 
> 
> 
> #596





I never said I didn't like it......I like Hoyt and Bowtech too.....Just like my Evo more!

#598


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> I never said I didn't like it......I like Hoyt and Bowtech too.....Just like my Evo more!
> 
> #598



Soon you will come to the dark side.

#599


----------



## hound dog

How about now.?
#599


----------



## alligood729

hound dog said:


> How about now.?
> #599



nope........

#600


----------



## hound dog

Just got done shooting my new rig and it's deadly out to 45 yards.


----------



## pasinthrough

*Here she is,*

A very dressed up doe killer!  I ended up with a TR Micro Alpha 5 pin, Hostage rest (for now), G5 red peep.  I still don't know about the quiver, but I'll figure something out in the next week or so.


----------



## BowanaLee

Heres mine dressed out, set in and ready to killem.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Derik your bow just looks plain SEXY!!!

And Lee yours looks about as mean as they come! Great looking bows guys. I can't wait to see them laid across the belly of ole mossy horns!


----------



## J Gilbert

nhancedsvt said:


> Derik your bow just looks plain SEXY!!!
> 
> And Lee yours looks about as mean as they come! Great looking bows guys. I can't wait to see them laid across the belly of ole mossy horns!



I agree, both of those bows look awesome


----------



## lungbuster123

Can't wait to try one of these out! That all black is calling my name...but not ready to sell the Judge and convert just yet.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Sweet looking Set Ups guys. I like em a lot!!!


----------



## SGaither

It's about time PT, a beautiful bow for sure. Gotta question though, explain the difference between the cams on your bow and Lee's bow. What's the pro's and con's if any?  It appears just to be a cosmetic machining difference, is that all?


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Yep, very sporty Bowana and PT!  I've shot mine about 100 times and it's dialed in and ready to rock.  SC season opens in 10 days, thermocell and Dead Down Wind a plenty!


----------



## pasinthrough

SGaither said:


> It's about time PT, a beautiful bow for sure. Gotta question though, explain the difference between the cams on your bow and Lee's bow. What's the pro's and con's if any? It appears just to be a cosmetic machining difference, is that all?


 

Lee's cams help him get the shorter draw length he needs.  Hound Dog's cams are the same way.  Those cams are for the under 27" draw.  The 27 - 30 is the standard cam.  Both are stone cold killers!


----------



## SGaither

10-4. Thanks for the explanation.  I have a 27" draw so when I order mine I'll order the big boy cams huh?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

losing steam here..................................#612


----------



## J Gilbert

Are any of you guys (besides Dennis) going to be at the Southern Woods N Water booth tomorrow at the Buckarama?


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

I think Lee will be there,Most of us will come on Saturday


----------



## BowanaLee

Yup, I'm there !


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Man, Lee without a PSE and Derik without a Bowtech. I keep checking the sky for for horseman! The bow looks very sharp.
Derik, I apologize for holding you up last year, good luck this year in the challenge. Lol
Can't wait to shoot one. 
Btw, I will be helping at a event at the All Sports Center in Perry the sat of the pErry Buckorama. it would be cool if some of y'all would come by and say hello. Sportscenter is carrying archery stuff now. Please stop and let me know who ya are.


----------



## pasinthrough

Nuttin but a thing B.  Alligood was the real anchor!    The horsemen comment was too funny!  I'll be down in Perry Saturday and Sunday of the rama in Perry.  I'll see you there and I'll bring a couple of bows if there is anyone else left out there that has not shot one.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

After tuning binary cam bows over the years, if I were to shoot one again I would go with the Limbdriver pro v or the new hamske rest. Don't like anything putting tension on the cables. If you like less vally and less let off it would be cool.


----------



## Taylor Co.

BIGRNYRS said:


> After tuning binary cam bows over the years, if I were to shoot one again I would go with the Limbdriver pro v or the new hamske rest. Don't like anything putting tension on the cables. If you like less vally and less let off it would be cool.



No doubt on that. The Trophy Taker Smackdown is another good one for binaries..The Hamskea looks to be the best of all of them. But the price is $180+


----------



## nhancedsvt

Taylor Co. said:


> No doubt on that. The Trophy Taker Smackdown is another good one for binaries..The Hamskea looks to be the best of all of them. But the price is $180+



I have the Smackdown on my bow and I like it so far


----------



## mallardk

*Need a new broadhead target*

Got some ramcats in the mail today and since I have never shot before was dying to try.  Put one on a victory vap and set my 3d deer in front of  bag target (mistake).  At 25 yards my Obsession blew it straight through 3d into bag and was dead on.  The insert for 3d was one I replaced at end of last season and only had about a 1/2 doz. hits.  Last season my diamond black ice with muzzy mx 3 and Easton axis arrows never did that.  Whether, bow, broadhead, or arrow, don't care, most confidence I have had with a bow in a long time.   All that and it's quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Gaswamp

BIGRNYRS said:


> Man, Lee without a PSE and Derik without a Bowtech. I keep checking the sky for for horseman! The bow looks very sharp.
> Derik, I apologize for holding you up last year, good luck this year in the challenge. Lol
> Can't wait to shoot one.
> Btw, I will be helping at a event at the All Sports Center in Perry the sat of the pErry Buckorama. it would be cool if some of y'all would come by and say hello. Sportscenter is carrying archery stuff now. Please stop and let me know who ya are.



wow sportscenter carrying archery stuff....thats going to be different


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Yeah y'all come on by and see me. I will be all decked out in my Hoyt super hero uni! LOL They have Hoyt and PSE as of right now, and I have been told they are pretty well stock on accessories. Please come by and introduce yourself.
The Hamskea rest was designed in a large part by Tim Gillingham who I respect a lot, if he is involved I kinda take his word that it works. He has always been a out of the box thinker when it comes to archery.


----------



## J Gilbert

pasinthrough said:


> Nuttin but a thing B.  Alligood was the real anchor!    The horsemen comment was too funny!  I'll be down in Perry Saturday and Sunday of the rama in Perry.  I'll see you there and I'll bring a couple of bows if there is anyone else left out there that has not shot one.



I'm gonna do my best to make it for at least one day of that one IF I can get away from work, hopefully I can get one of these bows in my hands for some real testing in the next few weeks


----------



## alligood729

Got a picture for you guys from Louisana...PapaJoe showing the colors at the shootdown this evening....


----------



## SULLI

whats the price on this bow i read like 5 pages and nobody ever said and didnt see it on that web site


----------



## labs4life

One of the "crew" will be along shortly to PM you the price.


----------



## Just 1 More

SULLI said:


> whats the price on this bow i read like 5 pages and nobody ever said and didnt see it on that web site





labs4life said:


> One of the "crew" will be along shortly to PM you the price.



It's a secret


----------



## nhancedsvt

Just 1 More said:


> It's a secret



Not a secret. It's just against the forum rules to post it in the open.


----------



## Just 1 More

nhancedsvt said:


> Not a secret. It's just against the forum rules to post it in the open.



Dang.. man can't even have a little fun


----------



## nhancedsvt

Just 1 More said:


> Dang.. man can't even have a little fun



Nah just don't want folks thinking it's a cult or something


----------



## Just 1 More

nhancedsvt said:


> Nah *just don't want folks thinking it's a cult or something*



What the heck you talkin about... it is a cult.. a big ole fanboy following.. bet y'all have a secret handshake when you meet and a special whistle when you're shootig


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Price*

Price depends on what you want. They are custom bows with all the best technology..What are you looking for and l will have someone get right back to ya.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Just 1 More said:


> What the heck you talkin about... it is a cult.. a big ole fanboy following.. bet y'all have a secret handshake when you meet and a special whistle when you're shootig



Well thanks for blowing the secret!

Guys we gotta change the handshake up at RAC...they're on to us!


----------



## Just 1 More

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Price depends on what you want. They are custom bows *with all the best technology.*.What are you looking for and l will have someone get right back to ya.



WOW... thats quite a claim


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Claim*

Yea...Maybe you should try one..A smart fan dont follow losers!!  SVT get with me on that new shake..lol


----------



## Johnbob_3

A new handshake will be pretty easy to learn, but I don't know about some of us being able to quickly master a new whistle.  Come on, some of us just learned the last ones!


----------



## nhancedsvt

I'm thinking we go with this for the new handshake


----------



## Johnbob_3

I'm all for it if the rest of the group will agree after you and Derik give us a full demo!  

...but what about the whistle??  How about some of these?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK1DCWrW02s


----------



## hound dog

OK now I'm out of the group. Yall just went to far.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Well...which is it Jody - you can't learn the handshake or you just are not a concert virtuoso whistler???


----------



## Taylor Co.

nhancedsvt said:


> I have the Smackdown on my bow and I like it so far



I have set up a few of the Smackdowns on friends bows and liked what I saw..I've never used one 1st hand on one of my bows..I have used a Limbdriver..I am a fan of the limb driven rests.


----------



## Bow Only

Just 1 More said:


> What the heck you talkin about... it is a cult.. a big ole fanboy following.. bet y'all have a secret handshake when you meet and a special whistle when you're shootig


Be careful, you're going to open up a can.


Taylor Co. said:


> I have set up a few of the Smackdowns on friends bows and liked what I saw..I've never used one 1st hand on one of my bows..I have used a Limbdriver..I am a fan of the limb driven rests.



I've got a Smackdown and so far so good.  I don't know how many sticks I'll get tangled in that cord, but we'll see.


----------



## hound dog

I just broke a nock on my second shot. I can't stop from slapping arrows with this bow. I think I need a new one.

#644


----------



## blmarlin

Bow Only said:


> Be careful, you're going to open up a can.
> 
> 
> I've got a Smackdown and so far so good.  I don't know how many sticks I'll get tangled in that cord, but we'll see.



Smackdown is the best rest out there IMO. Just put in an order for a new Obsession bow so I hope to post my experience on this thread soon!


----------



## Johnbob_3

blmarlin, welcome to the group.  Yes, by all means, get your pictures up as soon as possible - we want to see what your custom bow looks like!  

Jody, if you are destroying too many arrows, try shooting each one at a different distance...maybe you won't stack 'em quite so closely.  Of course, learning to whistle and getting the new handshake down after this weekend should help, too.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Ooops, forgot the post number...

#647


----------



## blmarlin

Thanks Johnbob, I'm getting one with a black riser and the new camo limbs with yellow and black strings. Should be a sweet looking bow. Can't wait to put it through the paces.


----------



## J Gilbert

blmarlin said:


> Thanks Johnbob, I'm getting one with a black riser and the new camo limbs with yellow and black strings. Should be a sweet looking bow. Can't wait to put it through the paces.



Take plenty of pictures once you get it set up, I'm interested in seeing one with the black riser and camo limbs


----------



## nhancedsvt

Well I take back my previous statement. The Smackdown has come off my bow. Had some issues with it and just got tired of fooling with it. I picked up a Limbdriver today though so we'll see how that goes. So far I'm liking it.

If anyone wants a Smackdown though, PM me and maybe we can work a deal.


----------



## hound dog

hound dog said:


> My new Obsession bow. 25.5" draw set at 65lb shooting 288fps.
> 
> Easton light speeds 400 at 26" weighting at 330gr





J Gilbert said:


> Take plenty of pictures once you get it set up, I'm interested in seeing one with the black riser and camo limbs




Hmmm I seen one some where. Check post #590


----------



## J Gilbert

hound dog said:


> Hmmm I seen one some where. Check post #590



Haha sorry Jody, I forgot yours was that combo, I'm between that or all black for mine


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I got to set my eyes on a SS tonight...........


----------



## Johnbob_3

Yes, he did and he shot it, too.  It was great meeting you Byron and thanks for the assist and tips.  After the shoot this weekend I very likely will take you up on the offer for a thorough fine tuning.    Now I don't recall exactly what you said about doing things to my bow that will help me shoot closer to the bow's ability, but if you can tighten this screw down in my left knee (sorry, it is the only screw I have - the ones in my head fell out years ago) and teach me how to hold my mouth right those things might help.


----------



## SGaither

I finally got to experience the obsession. 12pt archery has a couple in and Steve set one up as a demo this morning. I can see what the hype is about now and concur 100%. It is an extremely smooth drawing and shooting bow. I honestly believe I could hold it at full draw forever while set at 70 lbs. 
This bow is on my wish list and I'm saving my pennies. 

Thanks Steve for the help.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I can help you some if you want. But you know every body has a way that is comfortable to them and that is what is important.


----------



## SGaither

Big,

Can you help me save my pennies for a new obsession?


----------



## hound dog

Ok did some playing with my bow and with a 348gr arrow 65lb with a 25.5 draw it's shooting 288fps and with a 325 arrow it's shooting 293fps


----------



## SGaither

Hound dog,

What would the estimate fps be at 27" draw, 70 lbs and 350 grain arrow?


----------



## hound dog

SGaither said:


> Hound dog,
> 
> What would the estimate fps be at 27" draw, 70 lbs and 350 grain arrow?



Fast.


----------



## hound dog

SGaither said:


> Hound dog,
> 
> What would the estimate fps be at 27" draw, 70 lbs and 350 grain arrow?



at 26 with my 248gr arrow 60lb it was shooting 290 ish.


----------



## blmarlin

SGaither said:


> Hound dog,
> 
> What would the estimate fps be at 27" draw, 70 lbs and 350 grain arrow?



Using the IBO calculator and based on Hound Dog's speeds you should get around 305 FPS with that set up depending on how much weight you put on the string.


----------



## Johnbob_3

And THAT is the fast category!    

#663


----------



## alligood729

blmarlin said:


> Using the IBO calculator and based on Hound Dog's speeds you should get around 305 FPS with that set up depending on how much weight you put on the string.





Johnbob_3 said:


> And THAT is the fast category!
> 
> #663



That is some good speed! Still not as fast as my Evo tho...... (couldn't help myself...)


----------



## XJfire75

Anybody close to Savannah got one yet?

Too much hype to not wanna try it!


----------



## Bow Only

alligood729 said:


> That is some good speed! Still not as fast as my Evo tho...... (couldn't help myself...)



From what I'm hearing, the Evo might be going down.  

I know the Monster did.


----------



## BowanaLee

My heavy hunting arrows and low poundage doesn't get me much speed out of any bow. 
But, my Obsession bow was so hot practicing yesterday, I had to douse it in water to cool it off before bringing it in the house.  ....Smoking ! 
Id bang my 3-D target at 40 yds with a field point then cut the fletchings off with a Innerloc broadhead. Thats confidence baby !


----------



## Johnbob_3

Maybe Lee can shoot after David and trim his fletching for him...brings out a nice piece of fact though...speed will get you faster to where you are aiming, but you still have to aim well!  Even an Evo won't help that!


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> From what I'm hearing, the Evo might be going down.
> 
> I know the Monster did.



Evo and Monster....two different, uh monsters.....Now, if he can touch the Omen, then I'll have to look a little harder..


----------



## alligood729

Johnbob_3 said:


> Maybe Lee can shoot after David and trim his fletching for him...brings out a nice piece of fact though...speed will get you faster to where you are aiming, but you still have to aim well!  Even an Evo won't help that!



Correct you are John! Derik's favorite quote........"it ain't the bow, it's the Indian behind it"...


----------



## Bow Only

alligood729 said:


> Evo and Monster....two different, uh monsters.....Now, if he can touch the Omen, then I'll have to look a little harder..



From what I'm hearing, it should be right with an Omen.


----------



## J Gilbert

Bow Only said:


> From what I'm hearing, it should be right with an Omen.



I've heard the same thing, the new one promises to be awesome


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> From what I'm hearing, it should be right with an Omen.



That would be impressive!


----------



## Smacked Outdoors

Just got my new Obsession SS.  I can't say enough about it.  With the same setup it is shooting 25ft faster than the hoyt I had.  It draws so smooth and has so much let off.  Will never shoot another bow!~  Jared


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Glad yall are happy.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Okay, I have to share in the complaint department with Jody on the arrow stacking issue.  

Yes, you read that right...I have a COMPLAINT with my new Obesession SS bow.  

THAT'S RIGHT!!!!  I HAVE A BIG *COMPLAINT* about my new Obesession bow!!!!!!!   

If I keep practicing with this bow, I undoubtedly am going to have to invest a lot more money in arrows and arrow rebuilding supplies!!!  
Here is what I can do with it at 20 yards.....


Here is what I can do with it at 30 yds.....


And this is what a Robin Hood looks like on an old style Beman nock (middle arrow, at bottom the orange nock is shown for "before" comparison)....not even sure I can find these any more...   Also note the damaged nock and split shaft on my Victory arrow at the top...all this damage for shooting about 80 arrows this evening!!!  



Good thing I plan on taking only one shot at each target tomorrow at the RAC shoot!   

*I do love the way this Obsession bow shoots and this is a great complaint to have!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Good shootin John!


----------



## Johnbob_3

Thanks Byron.  Seth and I had a great time at the RAC shoot today.  It was challenging and a lot of fun.  I guess from the score I shot I am not horrible at guesstimating distances, but I need to learn to hold more steady and my score will increase.  Eventually, I may even be able to consistently shoot my Obesession SS where I don't make it blush on occasion!


----------



## kh67148

I am also a lefty Obsession shooter. Just got mine yesterday and I can tell you it is AWESOME. It's the quietest, fastest, and most accurate bow I've ever shot. Can't wait till Sep. 10 to put the smack down on Bambie. I have to say that Dennis' customer service simply CANNOT be beat either. I am SUPER impressed with the bow and the service. You can't go wrong with OBSESSION .


----------



## kh67148

His dear scents are great too. Look dor his new products, Swamp Dirt and Acorn Juice this year. I have used his scents for years and ALWAYS have good luck with them. The Acorn Juice smells good enough to make me want to drink it, the deer will have to like it.


----------



## chall

I have taken many deer using his scents, some 150 plus class deer. No other scent on the market will produce like Bowhunters fatal obsession will.  thats my choice...


----------



## hound dog

So now we are talking about scent and not bows. What next?

#682 LOL


----------



## pasinthrough

Looks like we done woke the dead!


----------



## kh67148

OBSESSION is the "stuff that hits the fan"! I love mine. Go fet 'em brother!


----------



## J Gilbert

Any bets on who lays down the first deer with an Obsession SS this fall? Also, what about the biggest? This should be interesting


----------



## The Arrow Guru

J Gilbert said:


> Any bets on who lays down the first deer with an Obsession SS this fall? Also, what about the biggest? This should be interesting



If I were a betting man, id pick Derik.


----------



## pasinthrough

BIGRNYRS said:


> If I were a betting man, id pick Derik.



Thanks for the vote!  Still got some bigger names than me with them in the woods this year.  I will be in the stand some in SC now through Sep 10 in hopes of a buck of some description.  Who knows? LOL


----------



## J Gilbert

Didn't know you were already in the woods Derik, should easily make you the #1 choice for first deer.  Still interested in seeing who kills the biggest


----------



## Johnbob_3

Derik may have ventilated one already...or at least pretty soon.


----------



## SWWTV

I bet their will be a special prize for the first deer of 2011 I know the owner he told me he would video and guide that hunter on a wild boar hunt plus give that lucky hunter some neat products plus a nights stay at Hendersonvillage game lands.


----------



## Bow Only

SWWTV said:


> I bet their will be a special prize for the first deer of 2011 I know the owner he told me he would video and guide that hunter on a wild boar hunt plus give that lucky hunter some neat products plus a nights stay at Hendersonvillage game lands.



Super, but what will I get?  I know, you don't even have to guide, just turn me loose on that 2000 acres for a few days next turkey season.  If you're scared, say you're scared.


----------



## JCBANJO02

can we make that a Ga deer?

I bet their will be a special prize for the first deer of 2011 I know the owner he told me he would video and guide that hunter on a wild boar hunt plus give that lucky hunter some neat products plus a nights stay at Hendersonvillage game lands.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Biggest*

What do you get for the biggest in Ga.And Dennis you can't play l seen that monster running around your house!!!


----------



## SWWTV

A free 3D archery lesson from Bowanna.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bowanna*

l could use a few can't understand how l shot 1..8 out of 25 targets...Maybe l can give him a lesson on laying down the Big Bucks..


----------



## Richard

Can I get a pm on the price range of these bow?


Richard


----------



## Georgia71

Originally Posted by SWWTV  
I bet their will be a special prize for the first deer of 2011 I know the owner he told me he would video and guide that hunter on a wild boar hunt plus give that lucky hunter some neat products plus a nights stay at Hendersonvillage game lands.


There should also be a prize like mentioned above by Dennis for Ga's largest deer. Whoever wins the first deer will definately enjoy their prize. Henderson Village is a top notch place!


----------



## JCBANJO02

Richard pm sent


----------



## Johnbob_3

Good golly Miss Molly!!!!  What???????????  No posts in over 24 hours???????


Orrrrrrrrrrrrr, is someone waiting to be #700?

okay - #699


----------



## J Gilbert

Well, I'll be 700 I guess..

Who all is going to Perry this weekend? I wish I was going, but I'll be working all weekend instead.

#700.


----------



## Johnbob_3

I plan to go, but I am not sure if I will make it Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## BowanaLee

SWWTV said:


> I bet their will be a special prize for the first deer of 2011 I know the owner he told me he would video and guide that hunter on a wild boar hunt plus give that lucky hunter some neat products plus a nights stay at Hendersonvillage game lands.



Thats a Ga deer ain't it ?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I will be in Perry but not at the buck o rama. I am working a dealer there for Hoyt. I will be at The All Sports Center on Sat. Come one by and say hello. Ill be wearin maHoyt shirt and a Easton visor. Id love to put a face with some of the names.


----------



## J Gilbert

Talked to Dennis today, he said there was a lot of interest in the bows down there at the show today, so he should be busy with them the next two days. There might be a little more competition for the first/biggest deer this year than we thought


----------



## Johnbob_3

Well, in that case, those who are still thinking about buying one had better really hurry because they are behind the rest of us!


----------



## nhancedsvt

I was hoping to make it down today to the Buckarama but I had a few things come up and before I knew it the day was taken up. I'll be down tomorrow for a little while though. Y'all be sure to stop by the Obsession booth and see what all the hype is about!


----------



## copecowboy84

man those bows look sweet, killing me they dont offer one in my draw length.


----------



## chall

what is your draw length? Hopefully in near future there will be one in your length.


----------



## copecowboy84

im a lil feller lol, only got a 24 in draw.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Signed dollar*

I will make it down tommorow had to go collect a signed dollar from The 3D Archer good shooting Son but that Hoyt went down..Cope l think there is one in the works hang tight and meanwhile get one for me Thanks for what you doing!! God Bless.....


----------



## copecowboy84

Bottom you aint gotta thank me brother. And acually i shoot 24.5, and after doing some talking to nhancedsvt i am thinkin the 25 will work just fine. gonna see what i can work out but my mind is pretty darn well made up that im gettin me an Obsession.


----------



## BowanaLee

The obsession bow strikes again !  (post 21)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=637396


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Derik, I just missed you at the buck o flea market today. Angie said you just left when I got there.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Congrats on the win Lee!


----------



## pasinthrough

Lots of catching up to do here since I've been out of the loop for the last week or so...

Met some cool folks in Perry this past Friday and Saturday and I can't believe how many were there picking up some BFO and shooting the Obsession SS.  I'm sorry I missed seeing some of you.  

I did stay down at Henderson Village and that place is very nice!  I think I'll be back for a hog hunt soon... who knows?

I also saw some neat new modules and cams that you can expect to be in production soon!  It looks like the Obsession SS will be serving longer and shorter draw lengths in the near future.   

Congrats on your win Lee!


----------



## Johnbob_3

Way to go, Lee!  That's spankin' 'em good!!!


----------



## J Gilbert

Congrats Mr. Lee


----------



## hound dog

#718


----------



## BowanaLee

Johnbob_3 said:


> Way to go, Lee!  That's spankin' 'em good!!!





J Gilbert said:


> Congrats Mr. Lee





nhancedsvt said:


> Congrats on the win Lee!



 I was just along for the ride. It was all Obsession bow.


----------



## hound dog

With my Obsession bow and scent I'm taking out any deer that gets in my way.


----------



## copecowboy84

#721


Figured i would keep it goin.
Man I just looked back over all the post, I tell ya those are some sweet bows, and FAST shooters. Already decided I am jumping over to the Obsession team. Gonna call up Dennis tomorrow and get everything set up.


----------



## pasinthrough

copecowboy84 said:


> #721
> 
> 
> Figured i would keep it goin.
> Man I just looked back over all the post, I tell ya those are some sweet bows, and FAST shooters. Already decided I am jumping over to the Obsession team. Gonna call up Dennis tomorrow and get everything set up.


 

This is good to hear!  When you get her in, get with Hound Dog and let him help set you up.  Jody has lots of experience with short draw lengths and will be able to help you get the most out of it.


----------



## nhancedsvt

copecowboy84 said:


> #721
> 
> 
> Figured i would keep it goin.
> Man I just looked back over all the post, I tell ya those are some sweet bows, and FAST shooters. Already decided I am jumping over to the Obsession team. Gonna call up Dennis tomorrow and get everything set up.



Glad to hear that I got you talked into one...you won't regret it!


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> This is good to hear!  When you get her in, get with Hound Dog and let him help set you up.  Jody has lots of experience with short draw lengths and will be able to help you get the most out of it.



Just pm me.


----------



## copecowboy84

will do guys, thanks for all the info and help with the obsession. After reading this thread it, getting all the 1st hand owners testimony and nhancedsvt giving me info, it really got me interested. All thats left is for me to call Dennis tomorrow to talk to him, but i can already tell you that im sold. I HAVE CAUGHT THE OBSESSION.


----------



## Johnbob_3

nahhhh, the Obsession caught you...after you shoot it and think you have gone to archery heaven, you will become caught up with the Obsession!  Good Luck and it is true that Jody is highly experienced with iddy-biddy draw lengths and is vertically challenged.  On the other hand, someone referred to me with my 30 inch draw length as a "knuckle dragger"...  That fellow as also vertically challenged if I must say so myself!


----------



## The Arrow Guru




----------



## J Gilbert

copecowboy84 said:


> will do guys, thanks for all the info and help with the obsession. After reading this thread it, getting all the 1st hand owners testimony and nhancedsvt giving me info, it really got me interested. All thats left is for me to call Dennis tomorrow to talk to him, but i can already tell you that im sold. I HAVE CAUGHT THE OBSESSION.



Have you talked to Dennis yet? I'm interested in hearing what he had to say about the short draw cam and whatnot


----------



## nhancedsvt

Well my Obsession is a bonafide killer now...first squirrel of the season at 30yds. I don't have any pics though...a little too gruesome, the Innerloc fixed 3 blade nearly cut it in half


----------



## hound dog

Just because I can.


----------



## J Gilbert

I'm still waiting for Derik to post a picture of an animal with a hole in it, courtesy of his SS


----------



## copecowboy84

I cant wait till the pics start coming with all the kills courtesy of a Obsession.


----------



## pasinthrough

J Gilbert said:


> I'm still waiting for Derik to post a picture of an animal with a hole in it, courtesy of his SS


 

Easy there, it will come. Too much work, chores, food plot work and the like going on right now. I have been scouting my sawtooth trees and with acorns like these, the deer won't be far behind!


----------



## Johnbob_3

Now Derik you shouldn't be baiting deer with acorns...that is just not fair!


----------



## J Gilbert

Derik, I'd say you're right, now take some time to lay one down for those of us who still have 2 weeks left to wait


----------



## bear-06

How much for one?


----------



## pasinthrough

bear-06 said:


> How much for one?


 

PM sent


----------



## J Gilbert

Well guys, we're getting closer, 7 days and a wake up from right now it'll be time to hit the trees


----------



## SWWTV

Katie took down a big doe with her Obsession SS clean pass thru opening morning in Kentucky caught all on camera by Angela lewis.


----------



## kh67148

Congrats to Katie!


----------



## gsp754

will whoever i need to talk to about purchasing one of these bows PM me prices and contact info.... please?


----------



## JCBANJO02

GSP754

pm sent.


----------



## Bow Only

How bad is it that the first deer killed with a production Obsession bow was killed by a girl and it was on video?  And to make it even better, it was the first deer she has ever killed.


----------



## J Gilbert

Bow Only said:


> How bad is it that the first deer killed with a production Obsession bow was killed by a girl and it was on video?  And to make it even better, it was the first deer she has ever killed.



I love it  I'm just hoping for first bear at this point


----------



## pasinthrough

Yep Matt, good going all around!  It'll be interesting what the final tally will be this year.  I plan on takin the first SC gator with an Obsession as soon as season opens!


----------



## DouglasB.

I shot the obsession this past weekend. 

It shot wonderfully. The  draw was as expected. The weight was the main factor that drew me in.

Down side... yes there is a down side....

This bow is brand new, not brand new as in the year it was made... brand new as in, until this year it didn't exist. We all know that.  MSRP is just a hair below a Mathews z7. I don't comprehend how Obsession believes they are going to draw the masses by offering a brand new bow at a price that is equal to another company that spends MILLIONS each year on advertisement. 

I've seen a small ad in GON magazine, and we know that Woods and Water is on board. Other than that, I wouldn't have known a thing about it had it not of been for you guys. 

PERSONALLY... I think it's a good bow, but it's like a car... Huyndai took a few years of developement before pricing their cars equal to Honda and Toyota. I remember when the average huyndai was around 8 thousand brand new.... NOW they are in the 20's. 

If the price of the bow had been about 300 cheaper, I'd of walked out with it.... but I honestly feel that they need to fling a few more arrows before pricing themselves with the big boys. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bow Only

DouglasB. said:


> I shot the obsession this past weekend.
> 
> It shot wonderfully. The  draw was as expected. The weight was the main factor that drew me in.
> 
> Down side... yes there is a down side....
> 
> This bow is brand new, not brand new as in the year it was made... brand new as in, until this year it didn't exist. We all know that.  MSRP is just a hair below a Mathews z7. I don't comprehend how Obsession believes they are going to draw the masses by offering a brand new bow at a price that is equal to another company that spends MILLIONS each year on advertisement.
> 
> I've seen a small ad in GON magazine, and we know that Woods and Water is on board. Other than that, I wouldn't have known a thing about it had it not of been for you guys.
> 
> PERSONALLY... I think it's a good bow, but it's like a car... Huyndai took a few years of developement before pricing their cars equal to Honda and Toyota. I remember when the average huyndai was around 8 thousand brand new.... NOW they are in the 20's.
> 
> If the price of the bow had been about 300 cheaper, I'd of walked out with it.... but I honestly feel that they need to fling a few more arrows before pricing themselves with the big boys.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



As for the bow not existing, he did kill a P&Y in GA with a prototype last year.  So you are saying since he doesn't advertise in print magazines, he should sell it for $300 cheaper and if he did, you would buy one?  

As for the pricing, it costs him just as much or more as the big guys to make a bow.  You have to price the product so that sufficient cash flow can be generated to perpetuate production.  Anything he makes goes right back into making another riser, cam, etc.  When starting off, things can get tight with cash flow if you don't prepare properly.  And his product is as good or even better than many of the big guy's bows!  

I'll give you an example.  One month, I spent $10,000 on advertising.  It increased sales over $20,000 that month and I was so busy I was miserable.  I worked all day for weeks trying to get the orders out.  In the end, was it worth it?  Nope, a small company just starting out would have to hire extra folks and that errodes away profits.  If that was the only iron you had in the fire, you would hire extra people and grow the business.  In my case, I had a job making decent money and my "hobby" became work.  With Dennis, he has other ventures he has to run and growing too fast wouldn't be the best thing for him or the company.


----------



## DouglasB.

It may COST him as much to produce each bow... 

(and just so we are clear, the company I do sales for makes cams and risers now for other bow companies.... I can tell you down to the penny how much a bare bow costs to produce... and it isn't anywhere near what they want you to believe)

But that doesn't put to the side the amount of advertising COST. You had that 10,000 dollars in advertising worked into your budget. The price of something also derives from the additional cost of the overall advertisement. Such as "As Seen on TV" products... you order it from TV and it's 19.95 (to cover the cost of the advertisement time)... you buy it at Walmart and the cost is  around 10 bucks. So half the cost. 

What I am saying is since he is BRAND NEW, selling a bow at nearly 800 bucks is ludacris. Granted Dennis will "Give you a discount for being a Woodies member..."  Why would I trust a handful of guys on Woodies to tell me this bow is worthy and safe when a Mathews Z7 (which you can walk out with for under 600) has been YEARS (YEARS) YEARS in the making. And it's the same price? Hmmmm.... 

What I am saying is.... ANY start up company expected the same amount of money as an established company for a new product is destined to fall. If you pay attention to any successful business, their prices rose with their ENTIRE cost. 

Now... let's go back to the manufacturing costs.... Machining time and raw material costs.... Do you know those costs? I do. I'm absolutely not at liberty to publishize those costs, but let me tell you this... when you buy a bow, you're buying the NAME and their advertising. You are RIGHT on one account... it does cost him more. When you order 10,000 cams from me, the price is DRASTICALLY cheaper. Down to just a few bucks a cam. 

"And his product is as good or even better than many of the big guy's bows"...

I said I was highly impressed with his bow. But he isn't a big guy. Not yet. Maybe one day.... but not today. 

I'll go back to the Huyndai reference. They say the new cars are equal to the Mercedes in the same class.... but they aren't selling for the price of the mercedes. Cost is more than likely the same to build. The same specs afterall. The same materials. The same pretty much everything.... except one thing.... the NAME. 

I'm not speaking bad what so ever about Dennis or his bows. I love his scents, and they have been proven. What I am saying, is now that he has sold to his friends.... and those friends have sold a few for him.... He's going to run into guys like me that are too sceptical to spend the BIG BOYS cost of a lil guys bow. How's that gonna do for that profit margain? When they stop selling.... 

I've read of P&Y's being killed with an old hickory bow.... Should we sell those at $799?


----------



## 13ptbuck

Anybody have one in the Dallas area.  I would like to check one out.  What are they running price wise?  To late for this year but maybe next year


----------



## J Gilbert

13ptbuck said:


> Anybody have one in the Dallas area.  I would like to check one out.  What are they running price wise?  To late for this year but maybe next year



I'm in Kennesaw 2-3 days a week, I'd be glad to bring mine down and meet you somewhere in a week or so to check it out if you're interested


----------



## hound dog

DouglasB. said:


> It may COST him as much to produce each bow...
> 
> (and just so we are clear, the company I do sales for makes cams and risers now for other bow companies.... I can tell you down to the penny how much a bare bow costs to produce... and it isn't anywhere near what they want you to believe)
> 
> But that doesn't put to the side the amount of advertising COST. You had that 10,000 dollars in advertising worked into your budget. The price of something also derives from the additional cost of the overall advertisement. Such as "As Seen on TV" products... you order it from TV and it's 19.95 (to cover the cost of the advertisement time)... you buy it at Walmart and the cost is  around 10 bucks. So half the cost.
> 
> What I am saying is since he is BRAND NEW, selling a bow at nearly 800 bucks is ludacris. Granted Dennis will "Give you a discount for being a Woodies member..."  Why would I trust a handful of guys on Woodies to tell me this bow is worthy and safe when a Mathews Z7 (which you can walk out with for under 600) has been YEARS (YEARS) YEARS in the making. And it's the same price? Hmmmm....
> 
> What I am saying is.... ANY start up company expected the same amount of money as an established company for a new product is destined to fall. If you pay attention to any successful business, their prices rose with their ENTIRE cost.
> 
> Now... let's go back to the manufacturing costs.... Machining time and raw material costs.... Do you know those costs? I do. I'm absolutely not at liberty to publishize those costs, but let me tell you this... when you buy a bow, you're buying the NAME and their advertising. You are RIGHT on one account... it does cost him more. When you order 10,000 cams from me, the price is DRASTICALLY cheaper. Down to just a few bucks a cam.
> 
> "And his product is as good or even better than many of the big guy's bows"...
> 
> I said I was highly impressed with his bow. But he isn't a big guy. Not yet. Maybe one day.... but not today.
> 
> I'll go back to the Huyndai reference. They say the new cars are equal to the Mercedes in the same class.... but they aren't selling for the price of the mercedes. Cost is more than likely the same to build. The same specs afterall. The same materials. The same pretty much everything.... except one thing.... the NAME.
> 
> I'm not speaking bad what so ever about Dennis or his bows. I love his scents, and they have been proven. What I am saying, is now that he has sold to his friends.... and those friends have sold a few for him.... He's going to run into guys like me that are too sceptical to spend the BIG BOYS cost of a lil guys bow. How's that gonna do for that profit margain? When they stop selling....
> 
> I've read of P&Y's being killed with an old hickory bow.... Should we sell those at $799?



Ok pm the price you would pay for this bow. Just like to know.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

DouglasB. said:


> It may COST him as much to produce each bow...
> 
> (and just so we are clear, the company I do sales for makes cams and risers now for other bow companies.... I can tell you down to the penny how much a bare bow costs to produce... and it isn't anywhere near what they want you to believe)
> 
> But that doesn't put to the side the amount of advertising COST. You had that 10,000 dollars in advertising worked into your budget. The price of something also derives from the additional cost of the overall advertisement. Such as "As Seen on TV" products... you order it from TV and it's 19.95 (to cover the cost of the advertisement time)... you buy it at Walmart and the cost is  around 10 bucks. So half the cost.
> 
> What I am saying is since he is BRAND NEW, selling a bow at nearly 800 bucks is ludacris. Granted Dennis will "Give you a discount for being a Woodies member..."  Why would I trust a handful of guys on Woodies to tell me this bow is worthy and safe when a Mathews Z7 (which you can walk out with for under 600) has been YEARS (YEARS) YEARS in the making. And it's the same price? Hmmmm....
> 
> What I am saying is.... ANY start up company expected the same amount of money as an established company for a new product is destined to fall. If you pay attention to any successful business, their prices rose with their ENTIRE cost.
> 
> Now... let's go back to the manufacturing costs.... Machining time and raw material costs.... Do you know those costs? I do. I'm absolutely not at liberty to publishize those costs, but let me tell you this... when you buy a bow, you're buying the NAME and their advertising. You are RIGHT on one account... it does cost him more. When you order 10,000 cams from me, the price is DRASTICALLY cheaper. Down to just a few bucks a cam.
> 
> "And his product is as good or even better than many of the big guy's bows"...
> 
> I said I was highly impressed with his bow. But he isn't a big guy. Not yet. Maybe one day.... but not today.
> 
> I'll go back to the Huyndai reference. They say the new cars are equal to the Mercedes in the same class.... but they aren't selling for the price of the mercedes. Cost is more than likely the same to build. The same specs afterall. The same materials. The same pretty much everything.... except one thing.... the NAME.
> 
> I'm not speaking bad what so ever about Dennis or his bows. I love his scents, and they have been proven. What I am saying, is now that he has sold to his friends.... and those friends have sold a few for him.... He's going to run into guys like me that are too sceptical to spend the BIG BOYS cost of a lil guys bow. How's that gonna do for that profit margain? When they stop selling....
> 
> I've read of P&Y's being killed with an old hickory bow.... Should we sell those at $799?



So if the company youare a salesman for is making risors and cams, they are doing it for b level companies. These designs are generally proven or existing designs. The cost involve do not accurately depict the cost that a company that designs and cnc their own risors. PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews, and Bear archery machine their own risors. You might think that this would make thir cost less. However when you figure cost, its not just the cost of the billet. Its the fact that they hav engineers on salary, cost of the cnc machines used, the commisions paid to sales people or rep group, overhead associated with being in business, lights, secretary, water, and phones. If Obession archery wants to be a "big boy" archery company, he has to structure his pricing in such a way that as he grows he can aquire the additional resources that coms with gross. If you do not establish a wholesale and retail structure you will never grow. Do you know how many small businesses hd a great product, great customer service but figured their price based on their cost of production at that time. They didn build in a price where they could sale wholesale down the road and still make money. My dad and I built a HVAC company from nothing and accoding to your logic we should have charged less money because we have not been business as long? We would have never been in business as long as we were if we had not acted big before we were. I appreciate your point of view, but I do not think you are buying a name when you buy a "big boy" I also think you are buying the company behind the name. In order for Dennis to be there one day has to structure his business now. Btw the big boys are now between 800 - 1200 for the top of the line. So you are not comparing it %100 apples to apples. Price, cost, and value are all different things. Cost is also relative.


----------



## 13ptbuck

J Gilbert said:


> I'm in Kennesaw 2-3 days a week, I'd be glad to bring mine down and meet you somewhere in a week or so to check it out if you're interested



Sounds good.  Hopefully we can meet up.  Send me a pm and we can work out the details.


----------



## Bow Only

DouglasB. said:


> It may COST him as much to produce each bow...
> 
> (and just so we are clear, the company I do sales for makes cams and risers now for other bow companies.... *I can tell you down to the penny how much a bare bow costs to produce... *and it isn't anywhere near what they want you to believe


 This is irrelevant.  If the Obsession is as good or better than the others, your knowledge of what it costs to make one doesn't matter.  Don't forget the huge insurance bill, the 11% excise tax, and that the Obsession riser costs more than almost every riser made because of the macining detail.  




DouglasB. said:


> But that doesn't put to the side the amount of advertising COST. You had that 10,000 dollars in advertising worked into your budget. The price of something also derives from the additional cost of the overall advertisement. Such as "As Seen on TV" products... you order it from TV and it's 19.95 (to cover the cost of the advertisement time)... you buy it at Walmart and the cost is  around 10 bucks. So half the cost.


Obsession Archery has multiple commercials on the Pursuit Channel, that's over 40 million households right there.  That's in addition to print ads.  As for the advertising, it's HYPE!  That is all.  I've had dealings with the "big guys" before and know stuff that doesn't get circulated to people outside the business.  Trust me when I say it's hype.




DouglasB. said:


> What I am saying is since he is BRAND NEW, selling a bow at nearly 800 bucks is ludacris. Granted Dennis will "Give you a discount for being a Woodies member..."  Why would I trust a handful of guys on Woodies to tell me this bow is worthy and safe when a Mathews Z7 (which you can walk out with for under 600) has been YEARS (YEARS) YEARS in the making. And it's the same price? Hmmmm....


Shoot both bows, buy the one you like.  The "been there for years" is irrelevant.  Marketing means nothing to me and as a serious bowhunter, it should mean nothing to you.  The technology for the cam on the Obsession hasn't been there for years, it's new & some say better.  Worthy is in the eye of the holder, are you really worried about how safe it is?  



DouglasB. said:


> What I am saying is.... ANY start up company expected the same amount of money as an established company for a new product is destined to fall. If you pay attention to any successful business, their prices rose with their ENTIRE cost.
> 
> Now... let's go back to the manufacturing costs.... Machining time and raw material costs.... Do you know those costs? I do. I'm absolutely not at liberty to publishize those costs, but let me tell you this... when you buy a bow, you're buying the NAME and their advertising. You are RIGHT on one account... it does cost him more. When you order 10,000 cams from me, the price is DRASTICALLY cheaper. Down to just a few bucks a cam.


As a matter of fact, I do know what it costs to make an Obsession SS.  You do not.  You might know what it costs "the big guys" to make their cams, but not the Obsession.  



DouglasB. said:


> "*And his product is as good or even better than many of the big guy's bows"...*
> I said I was highly impressed with his bow. But he isn't a big guy. Not yet. Maybe one day.... but not today.


I don't believe anyone said he was a big guy, and I stand by the above statement.



DouglasB. said:


> I'll go back to the Huyndai reference. They say the new cars are equal to the Mercedes in the same class.... but they aren't selling for the price of the mercedes. Cost is more than likely the same to build. The same specs afterall. The same materials. The same pretty much everything.... except one thing.... the NAME.
> 
> I'm not speaking bad what so ever about Dennis or his bows. I love his scents, and they have been proven. What I am saying, is now that he has sold to his friends.... and those friends have sold a few for him.... *He's going to run into guys like me that are too sceptical to spend the BIG BOYS cost of a lil guys bow. How's that gonna do for that profit margain? When they stop selling.... *
> I've read of P&Y's being killed with an old hickory bow.... Should we sell those at $799?



I see, you want the name to tell everyone "Look at me, I shoot a (insert bow name.)"  I can understand what you mean, I don't necessarily agree with it, but I understand.  If you shoot the bows head to head, why would you not buy it?  Because he's a little guy?  We can agree to disagree.


----------



## alligood729

BIGRNYRS said:


> So if the company youare a salesman for is making risors and cams, they are doing it for b level companies. These designs are generally proven or existing designs. The cost involve do not accurately depict the cost that a company that designs and cnc their own risors. PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews, and Bear archery machine their own risors. You might think that this would make thir cost less. However when you figure cost, its not just the cost of the billet. Its the fact that they hav engineers on salary, cost of the cnc machines used, the commisions paid to sales people or rep group, overhead associated with being in business, lights, secretary, water, and phones. If Obession archery wants to be a "big boy" archery company, he has to structure his pricing in such a way that as he grows he can aquire the additional resources that coms with gross. If you do not establish a wholesale and retail structure you will never grow. Do you know how many small businesses hd a great product, great customer service but figured their price based on their cost of production at that time. They didn build in a price where they could sale wholesale down the road and still make money. My dad and I built a HVAC company from nothing and accoding to your logic we should have charged less money because we have not been business as long? We would have never been in business as long as we were if we had not acted big before we were. I appreciate your point of view, but I do not think you are buying a name when you buy a "big boy" I also think you are buying the company behind the name. In order for Dennis to be there one day has to structure his business now. Btw the big boys are now between 800 - 1200 for the top of the line. So you are not comparing it %100 apples to apples. Price, cost, and value are all different things. Cost is also relative.





Bow Only said:


> This is irrelevant.  If the Obsession is as good or better than the others, your knowledge of what it costs to make one doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Obsession Archery has multiple commercials on the Pursuit Channel, that's over 38 million households right there.  That's in addition to print ads.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot both bows, buy the one you like.  The "been there for years" is irrelevant.  Marketing means nothing to me and as a serious bowhunter, it should mean nothing to you.  The technology for the cam on the Obsession hasn't been there for years, it's new & some say better.  Worthy is in the eye of the holder, are you really worried about how safe it is?
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I do know what it costs to make an Obsession SS.  You do not.  You might know what it costs "the big guys" to make their cams, but not the Obsession.
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone said he was a big guy, and I stand by the above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, you want the name to tell everyone "Look at me, I shoot a (insert bow name.)"  I can understand what you mean, I don't necessarily agree with it, but I understand.  If you shoot the bows head to head, why would you not buy it?  Because he's a little guy?  We can agree to disagree.



Hmmmmmmmmm.....op2:


----------



## nhancedsvt

Zing....


----------



## DouglasB.

BIGRNYRS said:


> However when you figure cost, its not just the cost of the billet. Its the fact that they hav engineers on salary, cost of the cnc machines used, the commisions paid to sales people or rep group, overhead associated with being in business, lights, secretary, water, and phones.



This is exactly my point. Thanks for backing it up. 

Now on to your next point.... I can assure you that those Level A bow companies aren't producing every single cam and riser in house. When they can't keep up with their own orders, they outsource. Due to contracts I'm not allowed to name drop. Believe whatever you like though.

Now.... Bow Only.....

I LIKE this bow. I do. And I believe Dennis is on to something. I believe that he will absolutely succeed in this endeavor. But TODAY this bow is unproven. The cams are unproven. The risers are unproven. The grip is unproven. It's ability to take on the elements is unproven. It's ability to take a fall is unproven. It's ability to keep in time is unproven. It's overall maching is unproven. As bad as I hate to say it... the camo on the bow looks like a cheap water transfer. (hopefully it's not because that stuff rubs off quickly... I'd hate to have a year old bow with camo bald spots).

When you buy a name... it's not just bragging rights... you are buying the proven ability of that company and that bow. 

Honestly I was hoping to get reasons why this bow costs the same as a big boy bow. Instead you seem defensive and offended. I apologize if I've offended you, as that was not my intention. 

Now... it was brought up that big boy bows are 800-1200 bucks.... Sure... the MSRP. I was told I could have the Obsession for $650, while the MSRP is $799 (also... why the big secret??? Why are we telling people the price in a PM? Seems a little shady.) Well.... I just bought a Z7 a few months ago for $690, and I've read on here where someone else got one for $600. 

I'm done posting on this thread.... we're basically saying the same thing, and neither of us are going to budge on our stance. Prove this bow... and I'll probably buy it. Until then I firmly believe that the price is WAY overpriced. Simply because it is unproven.

Oh... and by the way... my household doesn't have the pursuet channel, so I'm not one of the 38 million.

TO ANYONE READING THIS THAT IS CONSIDERING PURCHASE...

Please do not let my complaints sway you. I do like this bow. I think it is a great bow... but I only shot about 10 arrows through it. If you feel comfortable paying what they want, by all means!!! Please keep me posted on the performance over the next year. Post pics!!!

Oh... and yes.... I AM worried about how safe it is. It's not been proven otherwise. Sorry.


----------



## DouglasB.

alligood729 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm.....op2:



Neh.... They are elbow deep in an Obsession for Obsession. I respect that. I'm not going to argue with them. If they love it.... great!!!

I love this state, and I want business owners in this state to succeed! I wish Obsession and Dennis the absolute best.... I hope this bow is proven to me... as I said, I LOVE the weight of it. It just felt good when I held it. Really good. 

The proof is in the puddin'. 

I believe it'll be proven.... I'm just not gonna jump on the horse until it is.

I jumped on the Bow Turbo once, before it was proven.... was supposed to be the best thing created for bow hunters since the invention of the cam.... Well.... we know how that went.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I don't shoot an obession bow, just ask anybody. I have tuned one for some body though. And I did sleep at Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## alligood729

DouglasB. said:


> Neh.... They are elbow deep in an Obsession for Obsession. I respect that. I'm not going to argue with them. If they love it.... great!!!
> 
> I love this state, and I want business owners in this state to succeed! I wish Obsession and Dennis the absolute best.... I hope this bow is proven to me... as I said, I LOVE the weight of it. It just felt good when I held it. Really good.
> 
> The proof is in the puddin'.
> 
> I believe it'll be proven.... I'm just not gonna jump on the horse until it is.
> 
> I jumped on the Bow Turbo once, before it was proven.... was supposed to be the best thing created for bow hunters since the invention of the cam.... Well.... we know how that went.



A couple of us know how it went, most don't......and never will. There is a whole lot more to that story that won't get put here....


----------



## pasinthrough

I hear ya David.  

Everyone can be sure that I'll put my Obsession to the test this year.  If I have issues, I'll be on the phone to Dennis and on here letting folks know too.  I can't wait to see what comes down the pipe for next year!  I'm hearing different modules with longer and shorter draw lengths plus a few "other" things that are in the works too.  I'll let SWWTV put that news out when he is good and ready to do so.


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> I hear ya David.
> 
> Everyone can be sure that I'll put my Obsession to the test this year.  If I have issues, I'll be on the phone to Dennis and on here letting folks know too.  I can't wait to see what comes down the pipe for next year!  I'm hearing different modules with longer and shorter draw lengths plus a few "other" things that are in the works too.  I'll let SWWTV put that news out when he is good and ready to do so.



I have no doubt that you will push it to the limits......I've seen you hunt....lol


----------



## J Gilbert

pasinthrough said:


> I hear ya David.
> 
> Everyone can be sure that I'll put my Obsession to the test this year.  If I have issues, I'll be on the phone to Dennis and on here letting folks know too.  I can't wait to see what comes down the pipe for next year!  I'm hearing different modules with longer and shorter draw lengths plus a few "other" things that are in the works too.  I'll let SWWTV put that news out when he is good and ready to do so.



From everything Dennis has shared with me, I'm willing to bet you'll be impressed with what comes down the line for next year

As for durability, Dennis has some slow-mo video of a dry fire test he did awhile back, I'll shoot him a text and have it sent to me so I can post it up for you guys


----------



## kh67148

There's no doubt in my mind that Dennis and his bows will surprise everyone. Even the "bog boy" bow companies. He has done and is still doing his homework to produce one of the best bows on the market, period. "big boy" or not. Remember the ole sayin' "big things come in small packages". He is sure to live up to that.


----------



## Bow Only

I am assuming that everyone knows that Dennis hunted with an Obsession bow last year and killed another Georgia P&Y with it.  Is that considered safe?  Not for the deer!


----------



## hound dog

I just shot a hog, deer, bare and a mule deer. So far so good.

#766


----------



## pasinthrough

hound dog said:


> I just shot a hog, deer, bare and a mule deer. So far so good.
> #766





Yep, I just shot my bow after a week of shooting doves with the Benelli.  I still got it!  Tore up my block and 18 in 1 with Rage, Innerloc and Ramcat heads all shooting to the same spot.  Shot my Harvest Time HT2's too.  I think I've found my new arrow of choice!


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> Yep, I just shot my bow after a week of shooting doves with the Benelli.  I still got it!  Tore up my block and 18 in 1 with Rage, Innerloc and Ramcat heads all shooting to the same spot.  Shot my Harvest Time HT2's too.  I think I've found my new arrow of choice!



May have to check the arrows out.


----------



## 3Dshooter

*Bow Only*

How do you figure it cost more to machine his riser than other company's riser?  were's the design that would make it cost more?  The Matthews Z7 with the waffle design would be a machinist nightmare with all those little cutouts and if your doing it on a cnc machine the programming would take longer.  Also about the cams, which come from Dennis Wilson they were the same cams as on his "Bowzone" line of bows and look were it's at today???  I heard they were offering the Obession at the outdoor blast for $500 bucks so doesn't look like the cost to build is that expensive....


----------



## 3Dshooter

J Gilbert said:


> From everything Dennis has shared with me, I'm willing to bet you'll be impressed with what comes down the line for next year
> 
> As for durability, Dennis has some slow-mo video of a dry fire test he did awhile back, I'll shoot him a text and have it sent to me so I can post it up for you guys



I was told he conducted "dry fire" test using a 200 grain arrow, which is not exactly a "dry fire" might be close but it's not a "dry fire"


----------



## hound dog

3Dshooter said:


> I was told he conducted "dry fire" test using a 200 grain arrow, which is not exactly a "dry fire" might be close but it's not a "dry fire"



No he shot that bow many times with no arrow.


----------



## pasinthrough

3Dshooter said:


> I heard they were offering the Obession at the outdoor blast for $500 bucks so doesn't look like the cost to build is that expensive....


 

That sir, is untrue.  I was there the entire weekend and I can assure you that was NOT the case.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

It is amazing to me how people all of a sudden have inside knowledge when ever they need to make a point.


----------



## PineThirty

Thats what Im talking about! Have been loving my Harvest Time arrows as well. Flying great out of my bow! You did a awesome job on Zacks dozen by the way.



pasinthrough said:


> Yep, I just shot my bow after a week of shooting doves with the Benelli.  I still got it!  Tore up my block and 18 in 1 with Rage, Innerloc and Ramcat heads all shooting to the same spot.  Shot my Harvest Time HT2's too.  I think I've found my new arrow of choice!


----------



## nhancedsvt

BIGRNYRS said:


> It is amazing to me how people all of a sudden have inside knowledge when ever they need to make a point.



Kind of what I was thinking...


----------



## nhancedsvt

Also my HT-2s are shooting great! I just can't seem to get the fletchings to stay on em...


----------



## PineThirty

I have this problem to. Been thinking about using FOBs on my next dozen so I can change them out easier.



nhancedsvt said:


> Also my HT-2s are shooting great! I just can't seem to get the fletchings to stay on em...


----------



## pasinthrough

In fact Mr. 3D, 

I saw Dennis send folks that wanted to buy a bow to a Dealer instead of selling one to them at the show.  Oh, he still sold a few.  Three went to the crew at Smacked Outdoors TV and several others went to guys around the state.  Those folks were not close to a current dealer.

You see, the purpose of an outdoor show is to grow dealers, prostaff and introduce consumers to products.  It was an outdoor trade show, not a flea market.

Dennis picked up several dealers and had many folks shoot the bow and love it.

Why on earth would a guy cut his dealers by selling below MAP pricing?


----------



## Bow Only

3Dshooter said:


> How do you figure it cost more to machine his riser than other company's riser?  were's the design that would make it cost more?  The Matthews Z7 with the waffle design would be a machinist nightmare with all those little cutouts and if your doing it on a cnc machine the programming would take longer.  Also about the cams, which come from Dennis Wilson they were the same cams as on his "Bowzone" line of bows and look were it's at today???  I heard they were offering the Obession at the outdoor blast for $500 bucks so doesn't look like the cost to build is that expensive....



Riser costs depend on the amount of time it takes to cut the riser.  That consists of the CNC cutting time and the tool change time.  There are a lot of tool changes on the Obsession and according to the places that gave the quotes, it is the most expensive riser they have ever quoted.


----------



## pasinthrough

southernyotekiller said:


> You did a awesome job on Zacks dozen by the way.


 
Thanks man, I hope to see some pics with blood dripping off of those white vanes SOON!!


----------



## PineThirty

Me to! I belive Im going to have to get another dozen before season starts. If you could PM me what type of wraps you put on his?



pasinthrough said:


> Thanks man, I hope to see some pics with blood dripping off of those white vanes SOON!!


----------



## SWWTV

Mr. 3D shooter your not suppose to comment on the Obsession SS as you pm me.I kept my promise, once again you have no clue about cost of making a bow and why would you quote hear say about the sales price. Hey Mr 3D could you say something positive or you just a negative kinda guy. I hope you kill a deer with your PSE and have a good season. Now is that hard to do repeat after me let's all have a good deer season that was easy.


----------



## 3Dshooter

SWWTV said:


> Mr. 3D shooter your not suppose to comment on the Obsession SS as you pm me.I kept my promise, once again you have no clue about cost of making a bow and why would you quote hear say about the sales price. Hey Mr 3D could you say something positive or you just a negative kinda guy. I hope you kill a deer with your PSE and have a good season. Now is that hard to do repeat after me let's all have a good deer season that was easy.



You know something Dennis getting you all riled up makes it all worth while.........


----------



## BOTTEMLINE




----------



## DouglasB.

I'd like to see that video of the dry fire test if possible. Can someone post it here? Or possibly start a fresh thread?

Also.... Bow Only.... since the safety issue was brought up.... what types of tests did they put the bow through before putting it on the market? Are there published results of that test?

As I said....I like the bow... I'm overall just curious, and would really like to be an Obsession owner. Just need some of my cautious ways layed to rest.


----------



## bowzone

Brian caroll (3dshooter) the cams on the obsession bow are not the same one that were on the bowzone bows, the liteing holes and profile may look similar, but the thickness , modules, boss size ,draw force curve, etc. Are all different,


----------



## nhancedsvt

Good luck to all of the Obsession crew hunting this morning! I imagine here shortly folks will start seeing that these bows are killing machines!


----------



## Johnbob_3

DouglasB, please tell me if you are soooo concerned over the safety of the Obsession SS why on earth did you shoot the bow 10 times as you have admitted?    Do you have a death wish or something?

YES, I AM THE ONE!  Yes, Byron has tuned my Obsession SS and it is an arrow stacking machine which he has done a fine job with putting on the extra touch and adjustments to enhance my accuracy and shooting pleasure.  I know the bow is safe because I very sloppily was shooting from the deck on the back of my house into the back yard and I was too close to the deck railing and my lower cam hit the top board on the deck railing.  The string derailed (ALL MY FAULT), but there was no damage to the cam, the string or the limbs.  I think the Barnesdale limbs speak for themselves on reputation with respect to safety, durability and overall superior performance.  

 DouglasB, you and Mr. 3D Shooter are pot-stirrers  and we welcome your comments and challenges.  I can assume you were not among the first customers of the "big boy" bows either.  There are all kinds of people such as cutting edge trend-setters who look to be first in embracing a new thing...and then there are the "me too" type people who are doubting Thomas' who need to wait and see before they buy.  It is all kind of like buying a new model car (since you like the Hyundai analogy so much)...it is generally advised by Consumer Reports that one should never buy the first year production of a new automobile model because they usually have more problems that get solved by the second year of production.  By the way, the early years of the Korean vehicles did not even come close to the quality of the Japanese makes (same thing happened with them, too, in the early days) and that is why they didn't command higher prices right away.  If you want another analogy, think Microsoft and their perpetual habit of releasing beta versions for the full price in a whole new production of whatever software program of theirs you care to name...bugs are very often in the first release versions.  Now, look at Dennis and Obsession Archery...he has released a version of bow called the Obsession SS which a number of us have bought and shot for months now.  There are no reports of safety issues, no reports of bow malfunction or parts failure (remember, the derailing of my string was strictly due to standing too close to the top of the deck rail and TOTALLY MY FAULT!), nothing out there to indicate there are problems with this bow.  It is a high quality product.  We have a number of people here that have switched from "big boy" bows to the Obsession SS and there are also some folks who are sticking with their "big boy" bows, but still give praise for the Obsession SS.  The only naysayers are people like you who are harder to convince for whatever reasons and that is just fine.  You naysayers don't even own one and in some cases have neither seen or touched one.  Everyone has the right to shoot whatever they want to buy and use.  What you also don't see is any Obsession folks bashing, complaining, denigrating or otherwise being negative about any other brand of bow.  For rather mysterious reasons (  ), we Obsession people are getting a lot of negative attention (      ) apparently because we are happy with what we believe to be the best (  ) and for supporting something that is locally made (  ).   If you want to talk customer service, well, I have been with Dennis at two 3D shoots now and the guy spends more time on the phone talking with people about his bow than he does paying attention to the shoot.  He is the one who answers the phone and he takes care of issues.  I can tell you that one of the "bib boy" companies has had my son's bow for two weeks now and still has not completed the work and turned the thing around to him.  They don't answer the phone and they don't call back in a reasonable amount of time after you leave a message most of the time.  

I personally don't care if you choose to delay coming to the dance (  ) or don't come at all, but what is with all the negativism???  Are you jealous you are not a cutting edge kind of guy and obviously one of the "me too"/sheep/follower type people????  I see that strictly as your personal choice and it is your right and prerogative, but for goodness sake, complaining just to be able to hear yourself whine is disingenuous, ridiculous and even boring.    I can see being happy not buying one if they turn out to be a lemon, but that is not the case here, not even close.


----------



## DouglasB.

im guessing you only read bits and pieces of what I wrote. Congrats on being the most full of hot air on the thread. The simple truth is, I've asked for a handful of things to help lay my skepticism to rest and none have been responded to. Including your blathering on and on with no point other than to show you only read a small portion of what I wrote. Bare in mind a "saga" isn't all smiles and rainbows. There is a difference in 10 times ib a controlled environment and 100+ times per week. Why is it that as soon as someone shares a concern they are a pot stirrer? My friend thats no different than saying youre a racist if you don't like obama.


----------



## kh67148

Why don't we put the lid on this thread and seal it up? Sounds like evrybody just needs to agree to disagree and move on to something bigger and better. My last look at and post on this one. have a good one and good luck to all of you this year.


----------



## Johnbob_3

I read the whole thing, yes, indeed.  I gathered you like the bow, but are not ready to buy at this time.  That is your choice and you are welcome to it.  Do you question the safety on every bow you shoot regardless of manufacturer?  I would think that you should if you are really concerned about your safety because new designs come out about annually from most, if not all, bow manufacturers.  I even wrote pot stirrers and the comments and challenges were welcome - guess you missed that point.  You have concerns that are unfounded and perhaps unevenly applied, in my opinion.  Surely you have to admit it is hard to prove that something does not exist (in direct reference to problems with the Obsession SS bow) - ask Nessie!

If you really want the information, why don't you ask Dennis?  Really, just go to the source for he is is quite available.  Or is it you would rather just keep on with the same venue and your pointless diatribe?  As for blathering, if using your own analogy to make a point as well as highlight a flaw in your logic as well as adding a similar one to it is just more blathering, well - never mind.  Good luck to you, and I hope you have your fun.


----------



## bowzone

Douglasb
I have read your posts, have to admit I should know you , but I do not, nor have I located anyone that does, I think from reading your post you should stick to the sales side, if that is really what you do,
Your harping on testing and stress analysis has been Done over and over by every company using that cam, but you being so deeply entombed in this industry you do recognize this as a two track cam that maybe 12 other companies are using right, thought so!!


----------



## DouglasB.

Just a salesman. No more, no less. Couldnt program a CNC if my life depended on it. The only thing I know are manufacturing costs, and I would be more than happy to give you a quote. My concerns are for my own pocket book. As I said....i posed questions that if answered I probably would go out and buy the bow next week. Someone said there was video.... Not hard to post it. I would be shocked if you were able to get insurance without some type of stress test. From your company... Not one of the 12 others. Look.... I just want to know why I should buy this bow, and so far it seems the only answer is to jump on the bandwagon... If thats the entire marketing scheme I wish you the best.


----------



## DouglasB.

Once again.... Instead of getting offended, just answer the questions. If the video doesn't exist, just say so. If no tests were done, just say so. I don't see where this is difficult. As a consumer I have a right to know. Its an absolute shame that you feel the need to question the customer as to who they are or what they do in order to skate around the posed questions.


----------



## DouglasB.

Ya know what forget it. It's a moot point. Between being called names and an overall lack of even the slightest attempt to give me a straight answer, I will never buy an obsession bow. No matter how great they become Mathews will continue to get my money each year. And believe me.... If I'm ever asked about what I think about the bow.... My answer, I thought it was great but font ask a question they will call you everything but a democrat. Good luck in the field boys..... It's just a message board.


----------



## J Gilbert

I was the one that posted about the video, and I have a simple reason for not posting it, and that is the fact that I don't have it. Dennis is on the road as weo is onthe his home and the video is on his home computer. I spoke with dennis and it will be posted once 's home, but it simply cn't be done right this second.


----------



## J Gilbert

Fat fingers and smart phones don't mix


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Tested*

Dennis is out of town I'm sure he will post it when he gets back..My bow has been through all the test even the dry fire if I'm going to be spending $1000+ shooting comp.every month it has to be tough and accurate..As for the big names l had one come apart 8hrs. from home..Even the new models need to be proven no matter who's name is on it...


----------



## pasinthrough

Well, I did have a nice informative thread going for most of it.  I can tell  you guys, I have given out the phone number to Dennis more than 100 times to guys wanting more information and or prices.  He has several web sites with his phone number all over them and has never not answered the phone when I have called him ( I hear others have the same results when they call as well).

Douglas, I have seen some super slow motion video of this 2 track cam versus another well know bow company.   During those test, the 2 track cam came to rest much quicker and with much less over-travel as the "big boy" cam.  Dennis might make that footage available to the public, but that is his decision.

I have listened to Dennis talk about areas of improvement within the cam that he wants after his dry fire test of around 50 shots or so.  I don't have any first hand knowledge of any video of those test, but if they exist, you might be able to see them if you contact him directly.  I wouldn't think any bow maker would put footage of that out to the public.  After all, I've been shooting for near 30 years and can't remember ever seeing a maker put out any video of any bow being dry fired (although most do it for durability testing).


You will have to understand how the entire thread has gone.  Various people have jumped on and tried to beat this bow up and down for one reason or another.  First it was Dennis didn't have the rights to the 2 track cam.  Then it was it's unproven and hasn't won anything.  Now you are questioning how safe the bow is.  (all valid questions that have / will be answered)  I've had mine since late May and have shot around 1,000 arrows, killed a few squirrels and a coon with it and have had no issues to deal with.  

My bow is still quiet, fast and easy to draw.  Are there areas to improve on?, sure are and I'm taking steps to work with Dennis and other archers to do this.  I want the best bow I can have.  For me, this is it for right now.  I was shooting another bow make for going on 11 years.  My last bow was a 2007 Allegiance and the reason I had not upgraded is because I had not shot anything I liked any better.  I don't go around jumping on fads.  I did my research and after that, picked the best bow for me.  I urge you to do the same and choose the bow that is the best for you, no matter the name.

I don't think Barnsdale, Mr. Dennis Wilson (the inventor of the cam system) or Dennis Lewis would put out a product that hadn't satisfied all requirements of industry standards, or insurance mandates.

If you have serious questions, I urge you to contact Dennis directly and work out something to satisfy your curiosity.  If you would like his contact information, please send me a PM and I would be happy to pass that along to you or anyone else.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

DouglasB. said:


> Ya know what forget it. It's a moot point. Between being called names and an overall lack of even the slightest attempt to give me a straight answer, I will never buy an obsession bow. No matter how great they become Mathews will continue to get my money each year. And believe me.... If I'm ever asked about what I think about the bow.... My answer, I thought it was great but font ask a question they will call you everything but a democrat. Good luck in the field boys..... It's just a message board.



Wow


----------



## DouglasB.

Thank you for the informative answers. Thats all I was looking for! We call it ground truth where I come from. No sales gimmick, just truth. Thank you!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

DouglasB. said:


> Thank you for the informative answers. Thats all I was looking for! We call it ground truth where I come from. No sales gimmick, just truth. Thank you!!!


----------



## Bow Only

DouglasB. said:


> Just a salesman. No more, no less. Couldnt program a CNC if my life depended on it. The only thing I know are manufacturing costs, and I would be more than happy to give you a quote. My concerns are for my own pocket book. As I said....i posed questions that if answered I probably would go out and buy the bow next week. Someone said there was video.... Not hard to post it. I would be shocked if you were able to get insurance without some type of stress test. From your company... Not one of the 12 others. Look.... *I just want to know why I should buy this bow,* and so far it seems the only answer is to jump on the bandwagon... If thats the entire marketing scheme I wish you the best.



Why should you buy any bow?  

I equate your safety concerns with the Obsession with someone worrying about being shot in the eyes with a laser range finder while hunting.


----------



## Gaswamp

somebody pm the cost of bow and nearest dealer  location to Cordele


----------



## hound dog

Pic worth a 1000 words.


----------



## Johnbob_3

PM sent gaswamp

My GOODNESS, don't tell us you harvested that beautiful set of backstraps with a Rage arrowhead powered by an Obsession SS bow!!????!?!?!

Why, it certainly seems so!!!

Congrats Jody!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Congrats Jody!


----------



## bowzone

for those of you that think lewis might show any favortism here is a  photo of what im hunting with, all different colors , but a killing machine/////


----------



## hound dog

#815


----------



## Bow Only

HoundDog, what string dampener you got on that one?


----------



## hound dog

Bow Only said:


> HoundDog, what string dampener you got on that one?



Leaches.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Baptized the Obsession in blood this afternoon!


----------



## Johnbob_3

Way to go, Steve!  Umm, you didn't hit that one a tad far back did you or is that just a blood clot that stuck on the hind quarter?


----------



## mattech

nhancedsvt said:


> Baptized the Obsession in blood this afternoon!



Congrats.


----------



## PineThirty

Congrats on all the kills fellas! Hey Hound Dog I noticed youve got a camera on your stabilizer, did you get your kill on video?


----------



## hound dog

southernyotekiller said:


> Congrats on all the kills fellas! Hey Hound Dog I noticed youve got a camera on your stabilizer, did you get your kill on video?



Nope no video. It happen to quick.


----------



## Bow Only

hound dog said:


> Leaches.



No, the cable rod dampener.


----------



## pasinthrough

Bow Only said:


> No, the cable rod dampener.


 

Matt,

Its one of those mathews type... Doggie got to be different...


----------



## nhancedsvt

Johnbob_3 said:


> Way to go, Steve!  Umm, you didn't hit that one a tad far back did you or is that just a blood clot that stuck on the hind quarter?



Nah that's just a smear. The 2" Grim Reaper opened her up pretty wide so things got just a little bloody


----------



## Taylor Co.

Bow Only said:


> HoundDog, what string dampener you got on that one?



Looks like a Mathews Dead End to me.


----------



## Taylor Co.

nhancedsvt said:


> Baptized the Obsession in blood this afternoon!



Congrats Steven!


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> Matt,
> 
> Its one of those mathews type... Doggie got to be different...



Yep what he said.


----------



## Taylor Co.

hound dog said:


> Yep what he said.



Congrats pound-puppy!


----------



## heartstopper4

Putting down the PSE and joining the club today!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Wise man*

Welcome to the club brother.....


----------



## BowanaLee

Welcome to the "SMACK DOWN" club.


----------



## hound dog

Welcome to the brotherhood.


----------



## cemeteryhill

What's the price of one of these awesome looking bows


----------



## hound dog

cemeteryhill said:


> What's the price of one of these awesome looking bows



Pm sent


----------



## J Gilbert

I picked up my SS from Dennis on Friday, hunted the weekend and drew last blood on my Bowtech, I'll be finishing the set up and sighting her in on Tuesday, I can't wait


----------



## hoghunter1

I have seen the question several mes and I am also interested in price. Can somebody please let me know and also let me know the closest place around conyers to check one out.


----------



## hound dog

hoghunter1 said:


> I have seen the question several mes and I am also interested in price. Can somebody please let me know and also let me know the closest place around conyers to check one out.



Pm sent


----------



## HandgunHTR

I think this one may have run it's course so I am locking it.

I have deleted multiple posts that contained personal attacks.

Continuing the attacks in other threads will result in infractions being given out.


----------

